#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Опрос: плата за вход на учение/посвящение

## Нико

Считаете ли вы необходимым, возможным или допустимым взимание платы за вход на учение или посвящение, если у организаторов нет спонсоров и не хватает средств на покрытие аренды зала/визит учителя?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2015), Алексей_Михайлов (28.04.2015), Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

если необходимо и возможно, то допустимо
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

При условии, что плата может быть по согласованию полностью или частично внесена разнообразной трудовой помощью - это просто прекрасно. В остальных случаях - достаточно объявить общую сумму, которую нужно покрыть и долю этой суммы на одного ожидаемого участника, а так же сумму, которая уже покрыта и число участников, которые уже сделали взнос. Такая прозрачность показывает, что организаторы не зарабатывают себе на жизнь организацией мероприятий, а просто компенсируют издержки, так же как и остальные стремясь к дхарме.

Нет и проблемы в том, чтобы зарабатывать на организации, просто не нужно этого скрывать. Даже не нужно при этом декларировать размера прибыли. Просто нужно принимать возможную конкуренцию (если кто-то решит организовывать мероприятия более экономно)

----------

Антончик (05.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

А если после мероприятия в недоумении: " ну и чё это было", или "ну и чё теперь"- то деньги возвращать! (правда это будет последнее подобное мероприятие)))

----------

Legba (28.04.2015), Чагна Дордже (28.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А если после мероприятия в недоумении: " ну и чё это было", или "ну и чё теперь"- то деньги возвращать! (правда это будет последнее подобное мероприятие)))


Щазз! Если ты не  курсе, в ювелирных магазинах проданное золото и серебро возврату и обмену не подлежит!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2015), Алексей_Михайлов (28.04.2015), Дондог (14.07.2016), Дубинин (27.04.2015), Кузьмич (28.04.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2015)

----------


## Kit

Можно брать плату, но должна быть возможность пройти за меньшую плату (или вовсе бесплатно) для тех кто испытывает финансовые трудности.

----------

Нико (27.04.2015), Пема Дролкар (28.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А если после мероприятия в недоумении: " ну и чё это было", или "ну и чё теперь"- то деньги возвращать! (правда это будет последнее подобное мероприятие)))


Это - ошибка. Ведь плата бралась не за учение (которое дается безвозмездно), а за условия, в которых оно дается. Условия соответствуют цене? Тогда претензий быть не может. Условия нарушены? Было грязно, шумно, пыльно, холодно, душно, некрасиво, и т.п. - можно предъявлять претензии.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Дубинин (27.04.2015), Кузьмич (28.04.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2015), Паня (28.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Можно брать плату, но должна быть возможность пройти за меньшую плату (или вовсе бесплатно) для тех кто испытывает финансовые трудности.


В принципе, никто никому ничего не должен. Желающий может встретить учителя на входе или на выходе и попросить аудиенции вне оплачиваемых условий. 
Так же можно попросить кого-то заплатить за тебя из благотворительности и доброй воли помочь человеку на пути. 

Но ожидать благотворительности в обязательном порядке? Большое заблуждение. Работа организаторов и так зачастую не просто бесплатна, а целиком за свой счет. И сваливать на организаторов еще и собственные финансовые трудности - довольно грубо. Если у человека финансовые трудности, то можно предложить посильную помощь в организации. Уборка и оформление до мероприятия и по его завершении, помощь в размещении приезжих, возможность занять их. Помочь в закупке продуктов и приготовлении пищи. Помочь в ведении списков, распределении - и т.п. У организаторов всегда много работы и волонтеры лишними бывают исключительно редко.

----------

Onedrop (22.07.2015), Айрат (28.04.2015), Дондог (14.07.2016), Дубинин (27.04.2015), Кузьмич (28.04.2015), Нико (27.04.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2015), Чиффа (24.06.2015), Эделизи (28.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это - ошибка. Ведь плата бралась не за учение (которое дается безвозмездно), а за условия, в которых оно дается. Условия соответствуют цене? Тогда претензий быть не может. Условия нарушены? Было грязно, шумно, пыльно, холодно, душно, некрасиво, и т.п. - можно предъявлять претензии.


Верно, и в объявах- полновесный упор на это делать- что де- плата за организацию..Тогда и всяким правдо-халяво-любцам (идейным)- можно в посыл идти..

----------

Кузьмич (28.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Но ожидать благотворительности в обязательном порядке? Большое заблуждение. Работа организаторов и так зачастую не просто бесплатна, а целиком за свой счет. И сваливать на организаторов еще и собственные финансовые трудности - довольно грубо.


Это верно! Некоторые, например, полагают, что, если в Индии Далай-лама даёт учения бесплатно (за регистрацию просят 10 рупий), то, значит, и в России так надо. А у нас нет больших монастырей, вот беда-то! И приезжих негде разместить задаром, вот незадача! 

Я вот сейчас как бы немного прочувствовала на собственной шкуре российские нынешние реалии... Поход в магазин один стоит тыщу-две, если не покупать супердорогие колбасы там и пр. В этом себе не отказываем. А те же пару тысяч за вход на драгоценное посвящение если попросят, ведь надо же зал оплачивать недешёвый, особенно в столице, подношение переводчику делать и пр., начнётся скандал, будут вопли и обличительные мессаги в сети. Это как минимум....

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

> Считаете ли вы необходимым, возможным или допустимым взимание платы за вход на учение или посвящение, если у организаторов нет спонсоров и не хватает средств на покрытие аренды зала/визит учителя?


При определенной изобретательности  можно пополнить бюджет мероприятия различными дополнитьтельными ходами :такими, как продажа книжек, которые итак должны присутствовать для продажи в общине, делать какие то универсальные буклетики   школы по невысокой цене , которые предлагалиcь бы при входе - выходе хотя  бы, что бы иметь память о мероприятии и  школе , ну и обозначить возможность сделать традиционное подношение. При длительных мероприятиях организовать буфетик с ценами  чуть выше средних, так как  мероприятие идет обычно в вечернее время , если это не в выходные ,и торговля пирожками само собой удорожаеться .

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это верно! Некоторые, например, полагают, что, если в Индии Далай-лама даёт учения бесплатно (за регистрацию просят 10 рупий), то, значит, и в России так надо. А у нас нет больших монастырей, вот беда-то! И приезжих негде разместить задаром, вот незадача! 
> 
> Я вот сейчас как бы немного прочувствовала на собственной шкуре российские нынешние реалии... Поход в магазин один стоит тыщу-две, если не покупать супердорогие колбасы там и пр. В этом себе не отказываем. А те же пару тысяч за вход на драгоценное посвящение если попросят, ведь надо же зал оплачивать недешёвый, особенно в столице, подношение переводчику делать и пр., начнётся скандал, будут вопли и обличительные мессаги в сети. Это как минимум....


Не стоит на эти вопли и обличения обращать внимания. Люди недовольны лишь собственными идеями, которые далеки от реальности. Если кто-то начинает уж очень сильно досаждать - просто попросить его организовать мероприятие своими силами и не мешать организовывать своими. 

Вообще, есть довольно добрый выход из положения. Делить учение на две части. Одна - открытая и бесплатная, но недолгая. Где каждый может послушать речь дхармы и даже задать свой вопрос (обычно вопросов задают не так уж много). Другая - платная, ради которой все и затевается. 

Причем можно дать возможность людям как-то заявить о том, что они очень хотят, но не могут себе позволить. Иногда есть возможность таких людей допустить бесплатно, при условии, что эти люди адекватны и интересуются учениям, а не жаждут самоутверждения и признания своих взглядов. Об этом тоже можно заранее предупредить, чтобы не был неожиданным отказ. Просто в том смысле, что организаторы вправе выбирать, кому сделать скидку или подарок и это все в доброй воле организаторов.

А вообще, лучше всего устойчивая сангха, которая делает взносы и все организует вскладчину.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> При определенной изобретательности  можно пополнить бюджет мероприятия различными дополнитьтельными ходами :такими, как продажа книжек, которые итак должны присутствовать для продажи в общине, делать какие то универсальные буклетики   школы по невысокой цене , которые предлагалиcь бы при входе - выходе хотя  бы, что бы иметь память о мероприятии и  школе , ну и обозначить возможность сделать традиционное подношение. При длительных мероприятиях организовать буфетик с ценами  чуть выше средних, так как  мероприятие идет обычно в вечернее время , если это не в выходные ,и торговля пирожками само собой удорожаеться .


Подобные меры обычно требуют и дополнительных затрат и коммерческого риска. 
Поэтому вполне благоприятно воспринимается, когда мухи - отдельно, котлеты - отдельно.

Затраты на организацию, когда они прозрачны, показывают и незаинтересованность организаторов в заработке и дают (и нередко) возможности к экономии. Например, кто-то может что-то купить дешевле, чем в магазине. Что-то привезти необходимое из дома. Может быть даже предложить место для проведения более удобное или менее обременительное (хоть в деньгах, хоть в условиях, хоть в отношениях с владельцами и соседями)

Честность - отличная политика.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Нико (28.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А вообще, лучше всего устойчивая сангха, которая делает взносы и все организует вскладчину.


Да, но это редкость.... И вообще лучше всего добрые спонсоры, ученики того же учителя, но только богатые и щедрые, но это тоже редкость.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> При определенной изобретательности  можно пополнить бюджет мероприятия различными дополнитьтельными ходами :такими, как продажа книжек, которые итак должны присутствовать для продажи в общине, делать какие то универсальные буклетики   школы по невысокой цене , которые предлагалиcь бы при входе - выходе хотя  бы, что бы иметь память о мероприятии и  школе , ну и обозначить возможность сделать традиционное подношение. При длительных мероприятиях организовать буфетик с ценами  чуть выше средних, так как  мероприятие идет обычно в вечернее время , если это не в выходные ,и торговля пирожками само собой удорожаеться .


Всё что вы пишите- ересь. (столько я на мероприятиях торговал и пр..) Торговля книгами и благовониями- прибыль приносит. но очень хлопотна (тем более без постоянного центра (это договариваться на "реализацию" и пр..), плюс это не законно (если это общественная организация), а у религиозной - только торговать в стационаре- своём можно- на выездах- то-же не законно). Про "пирожки"- вообще))) Маниловщина)))

----------

Onedrop (22.07.2015), Дондог (14.07.2016), Нико (28.04.2015), Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Про "пирожки"- вообще))) Маниловщина)))


Дубинин, пирожками мы ещё не торговали! А то пришлось бы отвечать и за "мильоны", собранные с продажи пирожков на 20 рублей дороже, чем в палатке у метро!)

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Дубинин (28.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> *Работа организаторов и так зачастую не просто бесплатна, а целиком за свой счет.*


Я хочу подчеркнуть этот очень важный момент. Это абсолютная правда.

----------

Гханта (01.05.2015), Дондог (14.07.2016), Пема Дролкар (28.04.2015), Чиффа (24.06.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Подобные меры обычно требуют и дополнительных затрат и коммерческого риска. 
> Поэтому вполне благоприятно воспринимается, когда мухи - отдельно, котлеты - отдельно.
> 
> Затраты на организацию, когда они прозрачны, показывают и незаинтересованность организаторов в заработке и дают (и нередко) возможности к экономии. Например, кто-то может что-то купить дешевле, чем в магазине. Что-то привезти необходимое из дома. Может быть даже предложить место для проведения более удобное или менее обременительное (хоть в деньгах, хоть в условиях, хоть в отношениях с владельцами и соседями)
> 
> Честность - отличная политика.


Честность честностью, а гибкость гибкостью! И гибкая политика может дать неожиданный источник пополнения бюджета и при этом создаст мотивацию у постоянных участников и  членов организации что то делать и вкладываться до и ,непосредственно, в ходе мероприятия.
А так число вновь интересующихся и пришедших может быть мало соответственно ожиданиям и поэтому не дополнить необходимыми средствами общий бюджет мероприятия.

----------


## Нико

> Честность честностью, а гибкость гибкостью! И гибкая политика может дать неожиданный источник пополнения бюджета и при этом создаст мотивацию у постоянных участников и  членов организации что то делать и вкладываться до и ,непосредственно, в ходе мероприятия.
> А так число вновь интересующихся и пришедших может быть мало соответственно ожиданиям и поэтому не дополнить необходимыми средствами общий бюджет мероприятия.


А в чём Вы видите "гибкость", помимо торговли книгами и пирожками?

----------


## Won Soeng

Гибкость никак не противоречит честности  :Smilie:  Вкладываться нужно в то, во что веришь. Главное не пытаться списать одни расходы за счет других. А тут соблазн бывает ох как велик. Все ошибаются, но не все хотят признавать потери.

----------

Дэнни (28.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Всё что вы пишите- ересь. (столько я на мероприятиях торговал и пр..) Торговля книгами и благовониями- прибыль приносит. но очень хлопотна (тем более без постоянного центра (это договариваться на "реализацию" и пр..), плюс это не законно (если это общественная организация), а у религиозной - только торговать в стационаре- своём можно- на выездах- то-же не законно). Про "пирожки"- вообще))) Маниловщина)))


Да все нормально ! Арендовался -стационируй, мы же не на улицу выехали.Книги в центре итак должны быть говорю ж. А если в антракте жрать захочется, можно побыть и Маниловым! 
Гибкость ума и ни какого мошенничества!

----------


## Нико

> Да все нормально ! Арендовался -стационируй, мы же не на улицу выехали.Книги в центре итак должны быть говорю ж. А если в антракте жрать захочется, можно побыть и Маниловым! 
> Гибкость ума и ни какого мошенничества!


Дэнни, Вы правда считаете, что у каждого буддийского центра есть собственное помещение и книги, помимо материалов, необходимых для учений-посвящений??? И что во всех учениях бывают "антракты" на "пожрать"?

P.S. Вы в курсе, кто такой был Манилов? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Won Soeng (28.04.2015), Дубинин (28.04.2015), Кузьмич (28.04.2015), Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Гибкость никак не противоречит честности  Вкладываться нужно в то, во что веришь. Главное не пытаться списать одни расходы за счет других. А тут соблазн бывает ох как велик. Все ошибаются, но не все хотят признавать потери.


Уровень приверженности учению и пассионарности   у всех разный ! Поэтому, что и говорить ,нужно  либо мощное ядро центра , либо кто то подтягивает остальных!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Уровень приверженности учению и пассионарности   у всех разный ! Поэтому, что и говорить ,нужно  либо мощное ядро центра , либо кто то подтягивает остальных!


Уровень миссионерства у учений и учителей - тоже разный. 
Я не хожу на мероприятия, которые активно пиарятся. Мне достаточно личного интереса, а когда он есть, мне ясно, если деньги были потрачены неэкономно на разную рекламу и книги с пирожками.

Речь ведь ясным образом идет о компенсации расходов. Представьте, что в семье мама приглашает всех на ужин, тратит для этого семейный бюджет на рекламу на местном телевидении, радио, заказывает буклеты, а на продукты денег не остается, поэтому она решает продавать мужу и детям пирожки и скидочную купоны в пиццу хат.

Сангха - та же семья. Если не думать о сангхе как о семье, то она и не появится. Будет эпизодическое собрание случайных людей, у которых случайно в подходящий момент оказались лишние деньги и любопытство.

----------

Дэнни (28.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> А в чём Вы видите "гибкость", помимо торговли книгами и пирожками?


Пока только в этом и в учете некоторых других ньюнсов психологии и обихода.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Считаю, что организаторы буддийских мероприятий устанавливают слишком маленькую входную плату. Ценник должен быть в 2-3 раза выше. При этом обязательно должны быть предусмотрены скидки для инвалидов, пенсионеров + бесплатный вход для монахов.

----------

Нико (28.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Дэнни, Вы правда считаете, что у каждого буддийского центра есть собственное помещение и книги, помимо материалов, необходимых для учений-посвящений??? И что во всех учениях бывают "антракты" на "пожрать"?
> 
> P.S. Вы в курсе, кто такой был Манилов?


))Началось... проработка до мельчайших ньюансов! Я считаю, что если центр не велик, то скорее всего его обитателям приходиться ездить в ближайший более крупный населенный пункт для контактов с "высоким", а так строиться по тихоньку как Москва - не сразу!
 Ну я  про те и говорю которые длительные, что бы поМаниловствовать чуток! Маниловщина, эх давно не перечитывал, но думаю ,что обывательщина и мещанство во всех красках Так как то!
Нико , как Вы думаете простота - это сложно?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Считаю, что организаторы буддийских мероприятий устанавливают слишком маленькую входную плату. Ценник должен быть в 2-3 раза выше. При этом обязательно должны быть предусмотрены скидки для инвалидов, пенсионеров + бесплатный вход для монахов.


Это грамотно. Но не всякий достаточно искушен, чтобы этому следовать, не струсить и не сломаться
Ну и это не для меня, например. Я не пойду туда, где дхарма лишь обслуживает хорошо налаженную организацию. 
Мой удел - маты в спортивном зале, палатки в лесу или уединение в скромном жилище.
Скромность не позволяет впустую множить страдания пуская на ветер килокалории и киловатты, в какой бы валюте они не выражались, и каким бы циклом не спускались в тепловую смерть вселенной. 

Но пусть будут и храмы с золотом и камнями. Есть множество существ, которые без внешнего блеска не поверят в ценность дхармы.

----------


## Нико

> Ну я  про те и говорю которые длительные, что бы поМаниловствовать чуток! Маниловщина, эх давно не перечитывал, но думаю ,что обывательщина и мещанство во всех красках Так как то!





> Маниловщина:пустые мечты, которым не суждено сбыться. Проекты в голове, не подкрепленные действием. По имени персонажа Н.Гоголя «Мертвые души» (Манилов – пустой мечтатель, выдумщик нереальных прожектов). Например:Эх, опять развел маниловщину! • Невозможно заставить платить дополнительный налог в накопительную систему, сохраняя остальные подати на прежнем уровне. Махровая маниловщина? • Маниловщина харьковского масштаба. • Все высказанные президентом благие пожелания и правильные установки, с которыми крайне сложно спорить, так и будут оставаться откровенной маниловщиной и популизмом.


Отсюда:http://slovoborg.su




> Нико , как Вы думаете простота - это сложно?


Это, увы, оффтоп!

----------


## Алексей_Михайлов

> Считаете ли вы необходимым, возможным или допустимым взимание платы за вход на учение или посвящение, если у организаторов нет спонсоров и не хватает средств на покрытие аренды зала/визит учителя?


Как Будда с этим справлялся?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как Будда с этим справлялся?


Не торопясь. Это ученики спешат.

----------


## Нико

> Как Будда с этим справлялся?


Будда-то? Ему цари рощи дарили, дворцы там..... Нашли с кем сравнить!!!

----------

Дубинин (28.04.2015), Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Отсюда:http://slovoborg.su
> 
> 
> 
> Это, увы, оффтоп!


А ну да! Давно ж я не перечитывал! Тогда в чем Маниловщина не пониманю - все реалистично. Вопрос ведь об дополнительной  статье дохода для бюджета мероприятия, а не о постоянном роге изобилия!
Оффтоп, какая строгость регламента!)

----------


## Дэнни

> Как Будда с этим справлялся?


Очень профессионально, по -Буддистки ! Просветленному не скрыться - магнит у реализованного просветления  беспрецендентный! Желающие всех уровней интереса так и притягиваются к великому явителю  учения об осмвобождении и просветлении!

----------


## Нико

> Очень профессионально, по -Буддистки ! Просветленному не скрыться - магнит реализованного просветления  беспрецендентный! Желающие всех уровней интереса так и притягиваются к великому явителю  учения об осмвобождении и просветлении!


И за лимузины и рестораны, опять же, платить не надо было!

----------


## Дэнни

> И за лимузины и рестораны, опять же, платить не надо было!


Эх, не надо было, на зависть Богов!

----------


## Нико

> Эх, не надо было, на зависть Богов!


И передвигались в основном на лету, оплата авиабилета отпадает..... Эх, золотые были времена ученики!

----------


## Дэнни

> И передвигались в основном на лету, оплата авиабилета отпадает..... Эх, золотые были времена ученики!


Сиддхически ,чтоли, эти золотые передвигались? Ну и дела

----------


## Нико

> Сиддхически ,чтоли, эти золотые передвигались? Ну и дела


А Вы не знали, что Будда и архаты, ученики его, обычно летали, а не ходили, если было куда-то далеко надо? Ну Вы даёте!

----------


## Дэнни

> А Вы не знали, что Будда и архаты, ученики его, обычно летали, а не ходили, если было куда-то далеко надо? Ну Вы даёте!


А  дак то, если куда далеко!)))

----------


## Буль

а... можно переголосовать? Я не знал, что можно "несколько вариантов ответа"...  :Frown: 

Я бы хотел отметить ещё первый и второй...

----------


## Нико

> а... можно переголосовать? Я не знал, что можно "несколько вариантов ответа"... 
> 
> Я бы хотел отметить ещё первый и второй...


Вроде можно добавить другие варианты.....

----------


## Буль

> Вроде можно добавить другие варианты.....


нет, у меня теперь возникает только результат.

я, конечно, могу это исправить "_особым способом_"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
но мне бы хотелось чтобы была нормальная возможность это исправить

----------


## Нико

> нет, у меня теперь возникает только результат.
> 
> я, конечно, могу это исправить "_особым способом_"... 
> но мне бы хотелось чтобы была нормальная возможность это исправить


Ну тут уж к модераторам тогда, а они у нас небыстрые.....

Я чуть раньше специально добавила ещё один вариант ответа, т.е. последний самый, (а раньше у меня был первый), но теперь уже третий вставить не даёт программа. Да и не надо уже!)

----------

Буль (28.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Щазз! Если ты не  курсе, в ювелирных магазинах проданное золото и серебро возврату и обмену не подлежит!


Это смотря в каких магазинах  :Smilie: 
В нормальных пацанских магазинах всё подлежит, иначе это не по понятиям  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (28.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

А вы попробуйте собрать деньги на концерт симфонического оркестра или ещё того хуже - оперного театра. Это убыточные имиджевые мероприятия на государственные гранты. "Ритуал расточения богатств" (потлач). У Будды были правильные спонсоры иначе бы остался он пратьекабуддой и Индра бы не помог!

----------

Буль (28.04.2015), Дордже (28.04.2015), Дубинин (28.04.2015), Нико (28.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

Собирать деньги то конечно можно, но это всегда будет тоска и слезы, пока не придет тот кто пилит бюджет и не даст миллионов 10-15, на будддоугодное дело. Только так не будет, не поймут-с  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (28.04.2015), Нико (28.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

Хотя, Кирсан или какие нибудь бурятские бандиты наверное дают. Но это там.... не у нас... другая территория влияния.

----------


## Aion

Последний вариант.

----------

Буль (28.04.2015), Нико (28.04.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Давайте уж тогда вводить буддийскую десятину или хотя бы пятипроцентный сбор с доходов, чтобы никому не было обидно, а то получается, что, к примеру, студент или пенсионер на Учения могут и не пройти по имущественному цензу

----------


## Дубинин

> Давайте уж тогда вводить буддийскую десятину или хотя бы пятипроцентный сбор с доходов, чтобы никому не было обидно, а то получается, что, к примеру, студент или пенсионер на Учения могут и не пройти по имущественному цензу


Повёрнутая пенсионерка не сможет посетить 127-е посвящение- очень крутого ламы (как- то он- на "Ч" или на "Щ"- не момню- но очень его хвалили)- что делать как жить- надо срочно скинуться))

----------

Кузьмич (28.04.2015), Нико (28.04.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2015), Сергей Ч (28.04.2015), Чагна Дордже (28.04.2015)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> студент или пенсионер на Учения могут и не пройти по имущественному цензу


Для пенсионеров должны быть скидки, а студенты, будучи порядочными мирянами, должны подрабатывать и не все родительские деньги спускать на гаджеты и модную одежду  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (28.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Хотя, Кирсан или какие нибудь бурятские бандиты наверное дают. Но это там.... не у нас... другая территория влияния.


Раньше паслись милостью спонсорства Кирсана, и в Москве тоже! Но времена уже не те....и президенты....

----------

Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

Первый вариант.
1.Организаторы должны окупить расходы , что-бы иметь восможность в и следующий раз  пригласшать учителей не потеряв энтузиазма.
2.У людей наличествует стереотип , что всё бесплатное - плохое.Если они заплатят , то у них будет больше уверенности на подсознательном уровне,что они получили что-то ценное.
3.Организаторы должны вести предельно прозрачную финансовую документацию и быть готовыми предоставить отчёт сангхе.
4.Синхронизация ожиданий.Публика заранее знает все условия и не ожидает от организаторов ,что будут пускать бесплатно.Готова плотить. Организаторы ожидают окупить расходы и назначают плату в соответствии.
5.Люди прибывшие из далека ,дплжны платить меньше тех ,кто живёт рядом.Ну и там скидки всякие,как тут говорили уже.Всё должно быть учтено.
ИМХО: рыночные отношения , самые честные. Утром деньги - вечером стулья.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (13.05.2015), Won Soeng (28.04.2015), Алик (29.04.2015), Дубинин (28.04.2015), Нико (28.04.2015), Сергей Пара (05.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> 5.Люди прибывшие из далека ,дплжны платить меньше тех ,кто живёт рядом.


Не факт. Некоторые иногородние побогаче москвичей будут).

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.04.2015), Won Soeng (28.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> 5.Люди прибывшие из далека ,дплжны платить меньше тех ,кто живёт рядом.Ну и там скидки всякие,как тут говорили уже.Всё должно быть учтено.
> ИМХО: рыночные отношения , самые честные. Утром деньги - вечером стулья.


У людей прибывших издалека - большой выбор. Можно убыть далеко туда, где учение бесплатно вовсе.
Не надо заглядывать в чужие карманы. Скидки делаются тогда, когда есть наценка. С себестоимости скидок не делается.

----------

Кузьмич (28.04.2015), Нико (28.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Специально поясню свою позицию.

Для того, чтобы скидка должна была быть, нужно заранее принудить людей заплатить больше. За себя, и немного за бедных. То есть - принудительно.
Принцип добровольности - лучше. Объявлена себестоимость. Если кто-то спонсирует других (прямо или анонимно, по принципу - заплатить за кофе для следующего посетителя) - человек понимает, что он делает доброе дело и знает, что может себе это позволить. Когда же организаторы решают за всех, что они должны быть спонсорами, это создает неприятное ощущение у людей, что их заставляют раскошеливаться. Пусть и на доброе дело - но принуждают.

Поэтому я считаю, что компенсация расходов - это одно, а благотворительность - это другое. Не надо валить в одну кучу. Когда люди жертвуют добровольно, они обычно жертвуют больше. Нужно лишь предложить им сделать благотворительный взнос, обозначив конкретную цель. Например, оплатить 10 или 20 процентов за любого неимущего участника. Кто-то откажется, кто-то оплатит 40% или 200%.

----------


## Дордже

Организаторы же не спонсоры, у них у самих денег может не быть. Считаю, что приезд Учителя должны организовывать его ученики. Насобирали сумму за весь год, - пригласили Учителя.

----------


## Won Soeng

И еще, специально, про допзаработок. 
Организация мероприятия - это самостоятельный проект. 
Организация сопутствующих продаж - так же самостоятельный проект. 

Если покрывать часть расходов одного прибылью от другого - это аффилированная деятельность. Таким образом некоммерческая деятельность становится коммерческой. И попадает под налоги (справедливо попадает, а те, кто думает, что вправе от этого уклоняться через гибкость и лазейки - очевидно преступники не только по букве закона, но и по его духу).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Организаторы же не спонсоры, у них у самих денег может не быть. Считаю, что приезд Учителя должны организовывать его ученики. Насобирали сумму за весь год, - пригласили Учителя.


Новые ученики и появляются благодаря приглашению учителей. Есть ученики, есть интересующиеся, есть просто любопытные. Справедливо, если учение будет разделено на три части. Глубокое, индивидуальное или групповое, но "малогабаритное", без особых расходов, помимо проезда и проживания для учителя - для учеников. Эту часть ученики и финансируют только за свой счет. Обширное учение, для интересующихся, требующее большого помещения и "шаговой доступности", что недешево, но и делится на большее количество участников. И открытая, мотивирующая часть, для любопытных - условно бесплатная, за счет учеников или даже самого учителя. Требующая небольших затрат на большое помещение на сверхкороткий срок (час, два).

И никакого кроссфинансирования и нравственных терзаний организаторов и всех причастных.

----------

Дубинин (28.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> И еще, специально, про допзаработок. 
> Организация мероприятия - это самостоятельный проект. 
> Организация сопутствующих продаж - так же самостоятельный проект. 
> 
> Если покрывать часть расходов одного прибылью от другого - это аффилированная деятельность. Таким образом некоммерческая деятельность становится коммерческой. И попадает под налоги (справедливо попадает, а те, кто думает, что вправе от этого уклоняться через гибкость и лазейки - очевидно преступники не только по букве закона, но и по его духу).


Вот, думается, прежде все не стоит замыкаться сугубо  на "букве" , а думать, действительно, нетривиально и гибко  сочитая интересы многих и учитывая складывающиеся кармические связи! Из всех примеров которые я привел выше не один не будет страдать негативной аффилированностью при правильной постановке дела. Те же пирожки при длительной сессии обучения-  это не статья прямого  дохода или только компенсация затрат на бюджет мероприятия, но и простая элементарная озабоченность  о пропитании иногда голодных и уставших после трудовых вложений людей , а организовать ее можно через профессионалов, которые просто выплатят организатору процент как от  субаренды, а при личной мотивированности еще и сделают подношение для бюджета мероприятия.Ну, а книги и буклеты- это само собой разумеющиеся профильные предметы!

----------


## Won Soeng

Дэнни, я не против пирожков и книг. Я против надежды на дофинансирование меропрятия за их счет. Мухи - отдельно, котлеты - отдельно. Это не буква, это - дух. Не надо превращать общественное начинание в коммерческое. Даже на йоту.  С профессиональной точки зрения любитель это исполнит отвратительно, а соблазн прикрыть огрехи - огромный. В 100% случаев попробует прикрыть, в 100% случаев найдется, что скрывать. Не надо хитрить. Хочешь зарабатывать - делай коммерческое мероприятие, эффективно и без притворства под общественное дело. 

Нельзя прикрывать финансовую коммерческую деятельность покрытием расходов. Ни в каком виде - нельзя. Это обман. Прежде всего - самого себя.

Коммерческая деятельность имеет свои правила. Есть риск, который коммерсант принимает на себя и не пытается этот риск покрыть за счет обмана других. Это добропорядочный бизнес.

Общественная (некоммерческая) деятельность имеет принципиально несовместимые правила с бизнесом. Не потому что эти правила кто-то придумал. 
Просто то, что эффективно для коммерции - отвратительно для общественной деятельности. И наоборот. 

Вы же не едите суп вилкой. И не задаетесь вопросом: а разве кто-то запрещает. Просто понимаете, что это неудобно. 
Так и тут. Если позанимаетесь организацией мероприятий и тех, и других, все вопросы отпадут. У начинающих организаторов всегда много фантазий о том, как бы схитрить. Пока не попробуют - не переубедишь.

----------

Алик (29.04.2015), Дубинин (28.04.2015), Паня (28.04.2015), Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Еще раз, для прояснения аспекта разделения деятельности.

То, что финансируется по себестоимости (покрытие расходов) должно быть рассчитано точно и правильно. Без дефицита или профицита бюджета. Без надежд и иллюзий, что что-то поможет покрыть расходы. Что где-то удастся схитрить.

Если кто-то может возместить часть расходов сверх - доли, он это просто делает. 

Если он зарабатывает при этом на книгах или пирожках - это его личное дело. Это никак не связано с бюджетом мероприятия. Это не имеет отношения к тому, что он делает свой взнос выше доли. Он просто вносит деньги, независимо от источника дохода. Он сам несет риск - заработает он или нет. И ни в коей мере его взнос не связывается с внесенной долей и тем, что сверх нее.

В бюджете мероприятия не может быть условных доходов и расходов. Только чистые взносы и чистые траты. Без каких-либо условий. Иначе гибкость и хитрость приводят к недоверию, разочарованию и обвинениям в нечистоплотности. И очень справедливым обвинениям.

----------


## Дэнни

Скажем не дофинасирование, а дополнительный стабилизационный фонд. Мероприятие планируеться зараннее и число участников пришедших из вне не может быть  известно точно ! Поэтому  финансовый  вопрос разрешаеться организатором и участниками центра, как ни крути.И уровень  реализации мероприятия зависит от их мотивации которая и создает усилия, выливающееся в появление финансовой базы  несколько заблаговременно относительно времени проведения самого меро -приятия.

----------


## Won Soeng

Дэнни, Вы путаетесь в понятиях бюджетирования, видимо, не занимаетесь этим вопросом основательно.

Объясняю. Стабилизационный фонд есть у организации. У мероприятия есть только бюджет мероприятия. Чистый, голый. Траты и источник их покрытия. Если мероприятие коммерческое, то из доходов выделяется покрытие себестоимости и прибыль. 

Если мероприятие общественное, то бюджет планируется без дефицита или профицита. Тот факт, что может прийти людей больше или меньше - влияет ТОЛЬКО на долю взноса каждого из них. 

По результату мероприятия могут быть собраны дополнительные деньги или возвращены излишки. Каждый участник сам вправе распоряжаться этим излишком и может оставить его организаторам на что-то конкретное или на усмотрение самих организаторов. 

Поэтому, конечно же, бюджет планируется изначально пессемистично, в расчете на неожиданные расходы и на то, что придут и оплатят не все.
А вот оптимистичное планирование, вроде пирожков и книжек - это риск, с финансовой точки зрения совершенно неоправданный.

----------

Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> По результату мероприятия могут быть собраны дополнительные деньги или возвращены излишки.


По моему ни на первое ни на второе никто не подпишется.

----------


## Won Soeng

> По моему ни на первое ни на второе никто не подпишется.


Я сам так делаю. И знаю массу организаторов, которые делают именно так. 
И знаю, что те, кто делают так - успешные организаторы. А те, кто так не делают - вечно барахтаются в колодце недоверия и обвинений.
Я много занимался сервисом "компаниатор", общался с сотнями организаторов. Есть на базе чего делать выводы. Да и сам я последние 15 лет занимаюсь автоматизацией финансов в самых разных сферах. Клиентов несколько тысяч разного размера было. Как коммерческих, так и некоммерческих. Простой пример очень частой некоммерческой формы организации мероприятия - корпоратив. Нужна финансовая прозрачность, какая бы форма финансирования ни была - вскладчину, энтузиастами, руководством.

Нет проблемы ни с убытком, ни с экономией. Люди, которые вкладывают деньги (все участники, или только часть, или спонсоры) - хотят ясно и четко контролировать расходы и сохранять справедливое соотношение своего вклада. Им еще всем вместе долго и счастливо жить вместе. И справедливость - очень важна для дальнейшего доверия. Убыток - ну, что ж, значит убыток. Экономия - прекрасно, значит экономия. Не надо скрывать. Не надо хитрить.

----------

Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

Я могу себе это представить для некоей "компании друзей". 
А для большого количества незнакомых людей....  :Frown: 

Как оценить, сколько людей будет на мероприятии и спрогнозировать взнос?

----------

Дэнни (28.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Дэнни, Вы путаетесь в понятиях бюджетирования, видимо, не занимаетесь этим вопросом основательно.
> 
> Объясняю. Стабилизационный фонд есть у организации. У мероприятия есть только бюджет мероприятия. Чистый, голый. Траты и источник их покрытия. Если мероприятие коммерческое, то из доходов выделяется покрытие себестоимости и прибыль. 
> 
> Если мероприятие общественное, то бюджет планируется без дефицита или профицита. Тот факт, что может прийти людей больше или меньше - влияет ТОЛЬКО на долю взноса каждого из них. 
> 
> По результату мероприятия могут быть собраны дополнительные деньги или возвращены излишки. Каждый участник сам вправе распоряжаться этим излишком и может оставить его организаторам на что-то конкретное или на усмотрение самих организаторов. 
> 
> Поэтому, конечно же, бюджет планируется изначально пессемистично, в расчете на неожиданные расходы и на то, что придут и оплатят не все.
> А вот оптимистичное планирование, вроде пирожков и книжек - это риск, с финансовой точки зрения совершенно неоправданный.


Тут вообще то имеется ввиду  конкретно стабилизационный фонд мероприятий вообще: от текущего к будущему. В финансовом ресурсе организации определенный фонд и так имееться , но мы то говорим о том, что органимзация может и инвестировать в свои проекты в случаи заинтересованности в привлечении большего  числа интересующихся. И в этом случае бюджет мероприятия вряд ли будет прямопропорционален взносам всех участников и лишь тогда, когда школа "развернеться" в данном ареале может проводится мероприятие , чисто за счет участников, но опять же не исключаеться и существование специального фонда для проведения лекций и обучений.
В Вашем представлении как бы обязательно  обозначается чистая степень заинтересованности всех участников сразу,но  врядли она будет одинаковой особенно на начальной стадии проведения центром  мероприятий.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я могу себе это представить для некоей "компании друзей". 
> А для большого количества незнакомых людей.... 
> 
> Как оценить, сколько людей будет на мероприятии и спрогнозировать взнос?


Не так уж и сложно. Есть методы и инструменты. Их сильно больше одного. Если будете заниматься организацией - обращайтесь, помогу сделать хороший бюджет. А обсуждать абстрактно - безнадежное дело. Если это не применять тут же, по месту, всегда будет  работать голое воображение, основанное на неумелых представлениях и банальном "верю-не верю"

----------

Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тут вообще то имеется ввиду  конкретно стабилизационный фонд мероприятий вообще: от текущего к будущему. В финансовом ресурсе организации определенный фонд и так имееться , но мы то говорим о том, что органимзация может и инвестировать в свои проекты в случаи заинтересованности в привлечении большего  числа интересующихся. И в этом случае бюджет мероприятия вряд ли будет прямопропорционален взносам всех участников и лишь тогда, когда школа "развернеться" в данном ареале может проводится мероприятие , чисто за счет участников, но опять же не исключаеться и существование специального фонда для проведения лекций и обучений.
> В Вашем представлении как бы обязательно  обозначается чистая степень заинтересованности всех участников сразу,но  врядли она будет одинаковой особенно на начальной стадии проведения центром  мероприятий.


Не приписывайте мне свои представления о моем представлении  :Smilie: 
В моем опыте есть умение различать разные степени заинтересованности участников и разные методы ее учета и ее мотивировки.

----------


## Won Soeng

Практически есть несколько стандартных шагов, которые выполняются в любом случае.
1. Оценивается минимально необходимый бюджет и минимальное количество участников, без которого мероприятие не стоит даже затевать
2. Оценивается список вероятных участников, которые считают для себя стоимость участия приемлемой
3. Оценивается количество участников, которые точно не могут заплатить максимальную цену, но согласны на некоторую меньшую (какую именно). Моделируется несколько вариантов бюджета под несколько разных взносов. Если найден подходящий вариант бюджета, когда минимальное число участников под определенную цену собрано - начинаем планировать мероприятие в деталях. Если не найден - продолжаем искать.

На выходе мы имеем реалистичную конфигурацию мероприятия. Дальше ее можно только улучшать, ухудшать - нельзя.

----------

Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Не приписывайте мне свои представления о моем представлении 
> В моем опыте есть умение различать разные степени заинтересованности участников и разные методы ее учета и ее мотивировки.


Опыт опытом, а вопрос не в определении заинтересованности, а в построении индивидуальной схемы проведения  текущего мероприятия в конкретном ареале, в  конкретное время. У Вас почему то все  больше теория сама по себе, практика сама по себе: какой то очень малый "коридор" эффективности  перехода от одного к другому.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Всецело за первый вариант. Сам несколько раз занимался организациями визитов, всё старались сделать очень бюджетно, но затраты выходили весьма внушительные: билеты, жилье, питание, перевод. Раз или два находились спонсоры, так что получалось делать вход на учения бесплатным, а пару раз приходилось брать входную плату. 

Хлопотное это дело, организовывать визиты. Да еще и обязательно потом недовольные будут: то зал маленький, то далеко расположен, то еще что-нибудь.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (13.05.2015), Won Soeng (28.04.2015), Нико (29.04.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У нас было проще. Мы год собирали спонсоров - человек 10 основных, полностью доверяющих друг другу, по 20 000р примерно. На всякий случай. Оплатили все расходы по дороге, страховке, визе. На учениях были подношения и мы все их вносили в список расходов и приходов. Подношениями оплатили проживание и питание, часть денег дали Учителю для монастыря. Немного денег осталось - мы их отложили на дхармические цели для приезда учителей или издания книг. Не думаю, что мы обязаны еще отчитываться кому-то в чем-то, хотя сохранили все квитанции. При нашем первоначальном взносе - это дело только самих спонсоров между собой. Потому что наши собственные вклады изначально были по размеру больше подношений. Мы договорились только между спонсорами - на что потратить. Не на себя родимого, конечно. Никто не переругался, и никто не имеет права предъявить нам претензий. А иначе мы расскажем, как мы год писали письма во все инстанции, добиваясь приезда, оформляя паспорт и все подгоняя - не считая затрат личного времени. 

Иной организации себе и не мыслю. Неприятно видеть все эти катаклизмы с обсуждением организации учений - не нравится - организуйте сами. Есть подозрения в нравственной нечистоплотности организаторов - поговорите с ними напрямую. Обнажите конкретные факты нарушений. Не можете заплатить рекомендуемую цену - дайте, сколько можете. Это на вашей совести. Хоть 5 рублей. Это совершенно неважно. Надеяться на то, что мероприятие окупится, мало приходится, потому что никогда неизвестно, сколько народу придет и сколько даст, и на это рассчитывать нельзя.

После этого опыта охотно заплачу за несколько дней учений 3000р. И еще спасибо скажу организаторам. :Big Grin:

----------

Tashi_Tsering (28.04.2015), Won Soeng (28.04.2015), Нико (29.04.2015), Сергей Пара (05.05.2015), Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опыт опытом, а вопрос не в определении заинтересованности, а в построении индивидуальной схемы проведения  текущего мероприятия в конкретном ареале, в  конкретное время. У Вас почему то все  больше теория сама по себе, практика сама по себе: какой то очень малый "коридор" эффективности  перехода от одного к другому.


Зачем Вы что-то пытаетесь сфантазировать? Мы же сейчас не занимаемся организацией мероприятия, чтобы Вы могли оценивать мои таланты и умения, правда?
Сейчас мы больше говорим о теории, потому что я могу эту теорию выводить из опыта сотен организованных мероприятий. 

Вы очень хотите быть правы? Окей, Вы правы. Используйте эту свою правоту на благое дело, Ваш опыт будет лучшим мерилом. Никакие оценки не измерят результата лучше, чем сам результат - проведенное мероприятие. Проведите пару десятков и посмотрите на свой опыт - изменился он или нет.

Не надо придумывать трудности и затем придумывать способы преодоления придуманных трудностей. На практике - все очень конкретно. Вы либо знаете, что делать, либо пробуете и узнаете - что сработало, что нет.

На этом предлагаю закруглиться.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У нас было проще. Мы год собирали спонсоров - человек 10 основных, полностью доверяющих друг другу, по 20 000р примерно. На всякий случай. Оплатили все расходы по дороге, страховке, визе. На учениях были подношения и мы все их вносили в список расходов и приходов. Подношениями оплатили проживание и питание, часть денег дали Учителю для монастыря. немного денег осталось - мы их отложили на дхармические цели для приезда учителей или издания книг. Не думаю, что мы обязаны еще отчитываться кому-то в чем-то, хотя сохранили все квитанции. При нашем первоначальном взносе - это дело только самих спонсоров между собой. Потому что наши собственные вклады изначально были по размеру больше подношений. Мы договорились только между спонсорами - на что потратить. Не на себя родимого, конечно. Никто не переругался, и никто не имеет права предъявить нам претензий. А иначе мы расскажем, как мы год писали письма во все инстанции, добиваясь приезда, оформляя паспорт и все подгоняя - не считая затрат личного времени. 
> 
> Иной организации себе и не мыслю. Неприятно видеть все эти катаклизмы с обсуждением организации учений - не нравится - организуйте сами. Есть подозрения в нравственной нечистоплотности организаторов - поговорите с ними напрямую. Обнажите конкретные факты нарушений. Не можете заплатит рекомендуемую цену - дайте, сколько можете. Это на вашей совести. Хоть 5 рублей. Это совершенно неважно. Надеяться на то, что мероприятие окупится мало приходится, потому что никогда неизвестно, сколько народу придет и сколько даст и на это рассчитывать нельзя.
> 
> После этого опыта охотно заплачу за несколько дней учений 3000р. И еще спасибо скажу организаторам.


Все верно. Только отчетность перед спонсорами и между собой Вы все же делали, верно? Речь не идет об отчетности перед каждым встречным и поперечным.
Вы делаете все правильно. Надеюсь и не имеете в этом вопросе сомнений и нравственных терзаний.

Тот, кто знает труд организатора не позволяет себе поверхностных суждений. Легковесно и поверхностно судят лишь люди, которые сами ничего подобного сделать не могут. Обычные потребители. Их и не нужно слушать. 




> Шли как-то Василий Иваныч и Петька по пустыне. Вдруг, видят, лежат два мешка. Открывают - в одном золото, в другом - огурцы. Петька сразу хватает мешок золота, а Василий Иваныч берет огурцы. Идут они дальше, Петька мучается, потеет, тяжело, а Василий Иваныч достанет огурец, да сжует, и идет себе, довольный. Тогда Петька и говорит: 
> - Василь Иваныч, а дай и мне огурца. 
> Василь Иваныч отвечает: 
> - ну, у тебя золото есть, купи. 
> Достает несколько огурцов, раскладывает как на рынке. Петька спрашивает: 
> - почем кучка? 
> - Мешок золота - отвечает Василь Иваныч. 
> - Да ты сдурел, что ли - возмущается Петька! - Дорого же!
> - Ну, смотри сам, рынок большой, поищи, найдешь дешевле.

----------

Алик (29.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Практически есть несколько стандартных шагов, которые выполняются в любом случае.
> 1. Оценивается минимально необходимый бюджет и минимальное количество участников, без которого мероприятие не стоит даже затевать
> 2. Оценивается список вероятных участников, которые считают для себя стоимость участия приемлемой
> 3. Оценивается количество участников, которые точно не могут заплатить максимальную цену, но согласны на некоторую меньшую (какую именно). Моделируется несколько вариантов бюджета под несколько разных взносов. Если найден подходящий вариант бюджета, когда минимальное число участников под определенную цену собрано - начинаем планировать мероприятие в деталях. Если не найден - продолжаем искать.
> 
> На выходе мы имеем реалистичную конфигурацию мероприятия. Дальше ее можно только улучшать, ухудшать - нельзя.


То есть мы берем и  с пустого места начинаем моделировать ,  в том числе с помощью вероятностых построений По моему  минимальное количество участников есть всегда: иначе и не было бы  порыва из их стана о желании провести мероприятие. Вопрос, что у них в кармане и в сознании. А там и там должен   иметься  опыт прошлого и накопленный ресурс духовный и финансовый  - ресурс от  правильных ментальных и  материальных вложений  в ходе практики и полученного заряда от предыдущих тренингов.А то  есть такое  ощущение,  что   только что проснулись в этой реальности  с этим новым днем и начинаем моделировать новые конструкции, когда уже что то должно быть.

----------


## Амир

> Считаете ли вы необходимым, возможным или допустимым взимание платы за вход на учение или посвящение, если у организаторов нет спонсоров и не хватает средств на покрытие аренды зала/визит учителя?


Для подавляющего большинства учеников "истинной реальностью" является наш материальный мир и соответственно материальный действия (мат плата  :Smilie: ). В такой ситуации материальная оплата, не важно деньгами или личным участием, является эквивалентом устанавливаемой связи с полученным учением, т.е. чем значимее для тебя плата, тем более значимую связь ты устанавливаешь. А дальше уже выбор, или "закроил" и тем самым обесценил учение сам для самого себя (т.е. внося плату ты решил, что учение её не стоит или стоит совсем не значительной суммы и соответственно в этом выразилось всё твоё отношение к учению и результат от него) или наоборот  :Smilie: . 
История знает просветлённых, которые в течении жизни МНОГО раз жертвовали ВСЕМ своим состоянием без остатка.

----------


## Дэнни

> Зачем Вы что-то пытаетесь сфантазировать? Мы же сейчас не занимаемся организацией мероприятия, чтобы Вы могли оценивать мои таланты и умения, правда?
> Сейчас мы больше говорим о теории, потому что я могу эту теорию выводить из опыта сотен организованных мероприятий. 
> 
> Вы очень хотите быть правы? Окей, Вы правы. Используйте эту свою правоту на благое дело, Ваш опыт будет лучшим мерилом. Никакие оценки не измерят результата лучше, чем сам результат - проведенное мероприятие. Проведите пару десятков и посмотрите на свой опыт - изменился он или нет.
> 
> Не надо придумывать трудности и затем придумывать способы преодоления придуманных трудностей. На практике - все очень конкретно. Вы либо знаете, что делать, либо пробуете и узнаете - что сработало, что нет.
> 
> На этом предлагаю закруглиться.


Результат ,конечно, мерило! Вы поделились опытом - спасибо!

----------

Won Soeng (28.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> То есть мы берем и  с пустого места начинаем моделировать путем  в том числе с помощью вероятностых построений По моему  минимальное количество участников есть всегда иначе и не было бы  порыва из их стана о желании провести мероприятие. Вопрос, что у них в кармане и в сознании А там и там должен   иметься  опыт прошлого и накопленный ресурс духовный и финансовый  - ресурс от  правильных ментальных и  материальных вложений  в ходе практики и полученного заряда с предыдущих тренингов.А то  есть такое  ощущение,  что   только что проснулись в этой реальности  с этим новым днем и начинаем моделировать новые конструкции, когда уже что должно быть.


Объясню еще примитивнее, чтобы избежать очередного пустого фантазирования в сторону.
Например, есть 40 человек, которые потенциально заинтересованы, но могут определиться только если им назвать сумму. На плюс-минус они не готовы, или готовы, но на небольшой и лучше минус.
Есть из них 5 человек, которые хотят всерьез. Оценка минимальных расходов составляет 20 тысяч рублей. Значит максимальный бюджет на человека не превысит 4000 рублей.

Мы уведомляем наши 40 человек о том, что цена не будет больше 4000 тысяч рублей на человека. К примеру, 8 человек согласны, 12 не согласны, еще десять говорят, что дороговато, и вот если бы это было 2500 или лучше 2000, тогда они конечно так, а тут надо думать, может быть, но скорее всего нет. Теперь мы считаем, что у нас есть, условно говоря, 18 человек, готовых заплатить как минимум по 2000 рублей. Это значит, что мы можем начинать готовить мероприятие, потому что 36000 рублей больше чем 20 тысяч необходимых минимальных  расходов. 

Так понятно?

----------


## Дубинин

> История знает просветлённых, которые в течении жизни МНОГО раз жертвовали ВСЕМ своим состоянием без остатка.


История не знает ни одного просветлённого. Записаны только разные рассказки-разводилки- вдохновлялки о всяких осветлёных махасиддхах- микросиддхах и пр.. Если-бы лама в зал как само- собой разумеется, входил через стенку, раздавал подзатыльники за то что в уме отвлёкся, и после его инструкций- хоть у кого-то выходило- как в намтарах, то вопрос об оплате вообще бы не стоял, - стоял бы вопрос- куда девать пожертвования в виде квартир и машин., (ну или гаремов там))

----------

Паня (28.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

История ничего не знает  :Smilie:  А "просветленный" - это слово, в которое каждый впихивает, что ни лень. Вы вот впихнули столько, что получилось ни одного. Если лишнее выкинуть - получится много. Поэтому не стоит создавать образа "просветленный" и мерять что-то этим придуманным образом. Бестолково это и бессмысленно. Каждый сам может увидеть ясен ум прямо сейчас или омрачен. Обрести просветление - это одно мгновение. Но и потерять просветление - тоже одно мгновение.

Слишком усложнять просветление, значит собираться в неизведанную дорогу и никогда не отправиться.
Просветление следует обнаружить, а затем мгновение за мгновением пытаться в нем пребывать.

----------


## Дубинин

> История ничего не знает  А "просветленный" - это слово, в которое каждый впихивает, что ни лень. Вы вот впихнули столько, что получилось ни одного. Если лишнее выкинуть - получится много. Поэтому не стоит создавать образа "просветленный" и мерять что-то этим придуманным образом. Бестолково это и бессмысленно.


Я просто про то- что какую бы великость или святость люди не цепляли на ламу перед ними, но голосуют они деньгами и усердием, и голосуют не в пользу впариваемого им товара, иначе-бы и разговоров о том где взять средства?- не было- бы.

----------


## Дэнни

> Объясню еще примитивнее, чтобы избежать очередного пустого фантазирования в сторону.
> Например, есть 40 человек, которые потенциально заинтересованы, но могут определиться только если им назвать сумму. На плюс-минус они не готовы, или готовы, но на небольшой и лучше минус.
> Есть из них 5 человек, которые хотят всерьез. Оценка минимальных расходов составляет 20 тысяч рублей. Значит максимальный бюджет на человека не превысит 4000 рублей.
> 
> Мы уведомляем наши 40 человек о том, что цена не будет больше 4000 тысяч рублей на человека. К примеру, 8 человек согласны, 12 не согласны, еще десять говорят, что дороговато, и вот если бы это было 2500 или лучше 2000, тогда они конечно так, а тут надо думать, может быть, но скорее всего нет. Теперь мы считаем, что у нас есть, условно говоря, 18 человек, готовых заплатить как минимум по 2000 рублей. Это значит, что мы можем начинать готовить мероприятие, потому что 36000 рублей больше чем 20 тысяч необходимых минимальных  расходов. 
> 
> Так понятно?


 Нет, это Вы меня упорно не понимаете!)) Математика эта  проста и Вы смешно тут разжевываете, как учитель математики!)Каков дальнейший рост опыта и установления финасовых фондов? Вы же говорите сангха единое целое , значит  какой то единый ритм деятельносmи должен быть у участников!

----------


## Дэнни

> История не знает ни одного просветлённого. Записаны только разные рассказки-разводилки- вдохновлялки о всяких осветлёных махасиддхах- микросиддхах и пр.. Если-бы лама в зал как само- собой разумеется, входил через стенку, раздавал подзатыльники за то что в уме отвлёкся, и после его инструкций- хоть у кого-то выходило- как в намтарах, то вопрос об оплате вообще бы не стоял, - стоял бы вопрос- куда девать пожертвования в виде квартир и машин., (ну или гаремов там))


Ну почему бывали случаи , например,  что кто то из лам "левитнул" невзначай во время учения или в перерыве  между сессиями .
Но это ли должно определять  интерес истинных приверженцев?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет, это Вы меня упорно не понимаете!)) Математика эта  проста и Вы смешно тут разжевываете, как учитель математики!)Каков дальнейший рост опыта и установления финасовых фондов? Вы же говорите сангха единое целое , значит  какой то единый ритм деятельносmи должен быть у участников!


Не хочется, чтобы Вы обижались. Но - было бы что понимать. Вы наверняка замечательный человек с большим жизненным опытом. Но Вам еще предстоит понять, что опытом не нужно ни с кем соревноваться. Ну не понимаю я Вас - и ладно  :Smilie:  Какие проблемы? Вам правда важно мое понимание? Зачем?

Мы говорим о проблемах организации отдельного мероприятия. Управление организацией - это отдельный процесс и не надо смешивать. 
Вы хотите меня проверить на умение управлять организацией?

У меня нет желания что-то кому-то доказывать  :Smilie:  Но то, что Вы пишите - это наивность. Ритм задается лидером и активистами. Даже отдельный участник не удерживает всегда один и тот же ритм. Все меняется. Зачем наивно надеяться на то, что что-то будет? Делай что должно и все будет так, как должно быть.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну почему бывали случаи , например,  что кто то из лам "левитнул" невзначай во время учения или в перерыве  между сессиями .
> Но это ли должно определять  интерес истинных приверженцев?


Я предполагаю,что это враньё, если нет- где видео? Сейчас пишут всё и всегда.. А про истинность или ложность такого подхода?- да без разницы-  мы животные- очень сильно, и если существо реально и стабильно левитнёт и намекнёт что и не такое может, то поклонение и желание тереться с "крутым"- будет просто невообразимым (без всякого буддизма, или параллельно с ним).

----------

Won Soeng (28.04.2015), Мяснов (28.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я предполагаю,что это враньё, если нет- где видио? Сейчас пишут всё и всегда.. А на истинность или ложность такого подхода- да без разницы-  мы животные- очень сильно, и если существо реально и стабильно левитнёт и намекнёт что и не такое может, то поклонение и желание тереться с "крутым"- будет просто невообразимым (без всякого буддизма, или параллельно с ним).


Есть люди, которые без "блеска" не поверят в ценность учения. Поэтому таких людей и привлекают  разные шоу.

----------


## Дубинин

> Есть люди, которые без "блеска" не поверят в ценность учения. Поэтому таких людей и привлекают  разные шоу.


Возможно .. Но я о стонах где деньги на лам? А товар не тухлый везите.. Чай не Тхеравадой торгуем, а тантрой, так извольте взлетнуть и через стенку и пр..

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну почему бывали случаи , например,  что кто то из лам "левитнул" невзначай во время учения или в перерыве  между сессиями .


Достоверно зафиксировано? Нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Возможно .. Но я о стонах где деньги на лам? А товар не тухлый везите.. Чай не Тхеравадой торгуем, а тантрой, так извольте взлетнуть и через стенку и пр..


Так нет никакой проблемы. Ну да, ученикам хочется почаще, побольше и побыстрее. Но медленно и в меру условий - самое то.
Появятся и у нас свои местные ламы. Будут ли летать - судить не возьмусь (крылья пообрывать надо будет, конечно). И учение будет доступно шире. И разных объяснений будет больше. И разных стилей обучения. А потом снова очередной упадок, тоненький ручеек от учителя к ученику. И снова, и снова. 

В хорошую погоду все выходим гулять и радуемся, в плохую - поглубже закутываемся в теплую одежду и стараемся не выходить из дома

----------

Алик (29.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Хочу уточнить, я не критикую лам или кого-то. Я только говорю, что деньги, особенно в городе, это мерило очень многого, они будят самые основные инстинкты- выживания, размножения (самец покупает самку, самка оценивает самца на предмет ухода за будущими "малютками"..).. и деньги- же очень честный критерий- на каком месте в жизни человека- то или иное мероприятие, ибо платит он своей безопасностью и будущим (деньгами то-есть).. Короче если не платят- такова и цена этих шоу..)))

----------


## Won Soeng

Деньги - плохое мерило, потому что претендуют на главенство.
При этом 100 рублей не хватающих до стоимости билета из чужого города и 100 рублей, валяющиеся полгода в кармане летней куртки - несравнимы.

----------

Дэнни (29.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

Алексей, но возвращаясь к организации.
Вы говорите об оценке охвата аудитории и возможных сборах.
Т.е. мы говорим об оценке риска.
Но, дело осложняется тем, что деньги нужны до начала мероприятия.

Здесь не обойтись без лица, которое на себя этот риск возьмет и это явно не рядовой буддист.
Либо это контора-спонсор, либо частный миллионер. Потому что брать потребительский кредит в 200 000 руб на авансирование мероприятия похоже на мазохизм.

Можно планировать, минимизировать риски, но без спонсора не обойтись или на худой конец фонда заранее собраных денег.
За рок-звезд всегда есть кому вписаться, чтобы потом себе в несколько концов отбить.
А вот кто за лам будет вписываться? Это же не рок-звезда!

Вы организовывали такие штуки буддийские? Или только свои отраслевые мероприятия?
Интересна специфика.

----------


## Поляков

> Здесь не обойтись без лица, которое на себя этот риск возьмет и это явно не рядовой буддист.
> Либо это контора-спонсор, либо частный миллионер. Потому что брать потребительский кредит в 200 000 руб на авансирование мероприятия похоже на мазохизм.


200 тыр слишком много, обычно все укладывались в 50-60. Но это для камерных, конечно, мероприятий, без стадионов.

----------

Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> 200 тыр слишком много, обычно все укладывались в 50-60. Но это для камерных, конечно, мероприятий, без стадионов.


В соседней веткн то насчитали на 450 000, а в прошлом году было 200 000. Если 50-60 то достаточно 5 человек, чтобы в убыток списать если что.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вкладываются инициаторы. А их может быть и 2 человека, и 20, и 200 и 20000. 
Просто не нужно надрываться. Вот, возьмем и сопоставим расходы, на поездку на учение в другую страну и на приглашение учителя к себе.
Поездка вряд ли обойдется дешевле 20-30 тысяч рублей. Скорее - ближе к 40-50.
Приезд учителя так же обойдется в размере подобной поездки. Плюс еще от 50 до 100% дополнительных расходов.

То есть, уже 2-3 инициатора могут потратить деньги не на поездку, а на приглашение. А если инициаторов 8-10, то риски совсем снижаются.
Понятно, что если удается найти еще участников, готовых потратить не такие большие деньги, то и нагрузка на инициаторов - как минимум снижается.

----------

Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> 200 тыр слишком много, обычно все укладывались в 50-60. Но это для камерных, конечно, мероприятий, без стадионов.


Вы "лам" своих- в чемоданах через границу? контрабандой? Тут только на аренду зала и сырки глазированные..(((

----------


## Поляков

> Вы "лам" своих- в чемоданах через границу? контрабандой? Тут только на аренду зала и сырки глазированные..(((


Билет 35, еда 15, плюс всякая фигня мелкая, транспорт свой, а зал надо искать у буддистов, у которых есть.

----------

Won Soeng (28.04.2015), Дубинин (28.04.2015), Фил (28.04.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.04.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> В соседней веткн то насчитали на 450 000, а в прошлом году было 200 000.


Сложно представить куда эти 450 потратить, много останется и что с ними делать потом?

----------

Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Сложно представить куда эти 450 потратить, много останется и что с ними делать потом?


Не знаю... там и смета есть.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы "лам" своих- в чемоданах через границу? контрабандой? Тут только на аренду зала и сырки глазированные..(((


Лама ездит не дороже, чем обычный путешественник. Ну, уж точно не дороже двух.
А аренда зала берется под ожидаемое количество учеников. И делится на это ожидаемое количество. Если ожидается 20 учеников, то смысла в зале на 200 мест - никакого.
А если ожидается 200, то и деньги собрать - ничуть не сложнее, чем на 20. Даже договориться об оплате зала можно с совсем небольшой предоплатой. От нуля, до половины, в зависимости от опыта переговорщика.

----------

Дубинин (28.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Лама ездит не дороже, чем обычный путешественник. Ну, уж точно не дороже двух.
> ..


Цари Дхармы, они по разному передвигаются..(в зависимости от их привычек, колличества сопровождающих и от религиозного рвения и возможностей приглашающих.))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сложно представить куда эти 450 потратить, много останется и что с ними делать потом?


Масштаб разный бывает  :Smilie:  Мы вот мероприятие на сто человек делаем на белые ночи. Бюджет с человека - 90 евро. Параходик, автобус, база, квартира для тех, кто приезжает  в течение дня из разных городов, пока до параходика время. Продукты. Реально, каждый тратит сверху еще по 10-30 евро, плюс дорога у большинства - дороже 50.

На 100 человек бюджет в полмиллиона - ничего особенного.

Но это ж не буддисты. Там алкоголь и развлечения.
А для практики, полторы тысячи с человека в сутки - отличная сумма. 30 человек, на три дня, вот уже к 150 тысячам рублей выходит. А на сто человек? А на неделю? Вот и за полмиллиона убежали.

----------

Дубинин (28.04.2015), Кузьмич (30.04.2015), Поляков (28.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Цари Дхармы, они по разному передвигаются..(в зависимости от их привычек, колличества сопровождающих и от религиозного рвения и возможностей приглашающих.))


Ну так, стоит соизмерять желания и возможности. Если дешевле к царю слетать - нужно лететь. А если летающих уже поднабралось, можно и царя пригласить.

----------


## Поляков

> Не знаю... там и смета есть.


Там перелет на двух лиц из Америки, это все меняет. Есть хитрость: надо дождаться когда интересующее тебя лицо полетит в Европу, связаться с организаторами и поделить расходы пополам. Сразу легче становится.

----------

Won Soeng (28.04.2015), Дубинин (28.04.2015), Пема Дролкар (30.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Там перелет на двух лиц из Америки, это все меняет. Есть хитрость: надо дождаться когда интересующее тебя лицо полетит в Европу, связаться с организаторами и поделить расходы пополам. Сразу легче становится.


Точно, мы сколько раз этот куркулизм проворачивали, и с Богдо- Гегеном (Венгрия, Бурятия, Тува, Элиста- всех в долю..) и с геше- когда он по России мотался.

----------

Won Soeng (28.04.2015), Кузьмич (30.04.2015), Поляков (28.04.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> А для практики, полторы тысячи с человека в сутки - отличная сумма. 30 человек, на три дня, вот уже к 150 тысячам рублей выходит. А на сто человек? А на неделю? Вот и за полмиллиона убежали.


Дороговато в сутки, имхо, хотя как с новыми ценами сейчас даже сказать затрудняюсь. В любом случае, затраты отбились и хорошо. А лишних денег не должно оставаться.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дороговато в сутки, имхо, хотя как с новыми ценами сейчас даже сказать затрудняюсь. В любом случае, затраты отбились и хорошо. А лишних денег не должно оставаться.


Экономию можно всегда обсудить открыто. Что с ней сделать. Кому-то трудно, он может попросить вернуть. Кто-то предложит  оставить на будущее. Если многие оставят на будущее, даже те, кому трудно скорее всего присоединятся.

----------

Кузьмич (30.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Не хочется, чтобы Вы обижались. Но - было бы что понимать. Вы наверняка замечательный человек с большим жизненным опытом. Но Вам еще предстоит понять, что опытом не нужно ни с кем соревноваться. Ну не понимаю я Вас - и ладно  Какие проблемы? Вам правда важно мое понимание? Зачем?
> 
> Мы говорим о проблемах организации отдельного мероприятия. Управление организацией - это отдельный процесс и не надо смешивать. 
> Вы хотите меня проверить на умение управлять организацией?
> 
> У меня нет желания что-то кому-то доказывать  Но то, что Вы пишите - это наивность. Ритм задается лидером и активистами. Даже отдельный участник не удерживает всегда один и тот же ритм. Все меняется. Зачем наивно надеяться на то, что что-то будет? Делай что должно и все будет так, как должно быть.


Мне то обижаться нет смысла! Вижу , что сложный путь у Вас от абстрактного к конкретному, поэтому и делаете только как должно без всякого намека на изыск.Мне то зачем Вас проверять -каждому свое.Понимание тоже искусство, разговор ведущейся  про Фому,когда Вам про Ерему - вещь  распространенная,поэтому не удивляюсь. Так что и Вы не обижайтесь.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне то обижаться нет смысла! Вижу , что сложный путь у Вас от абстрактного к конкретному, поэтому и делаете только как должно без всякого намека на изыск.Мне то зачем Вас проверять -каждому свое.Понимание тоже искусство, разговор ведущейся  про Фому,когда Вам про Ерему - вещь  распространенная,поэтому не удивляюсь. Так что и Вы не обижайтесь.


Не создавайте сложности  :Smilie:  Ничего сложного "у меня" нет, Вам лишь так кажется.

----------


## Дэнни

> Я предполагаю,что это враньё, если нет- где видео? Сейчас пишут всё и всегда.. А про истинность или ложность такого подхода?- да без разницы-  мы животные- очень сильно, и если существо реально и стабильно левитнёт и намекнёт что и не такое может, то поклонение и желание тереться с "крутым"- будет просто невообразимым (без всякого буддизма, или параллельно с ним).


Последователь скептицизма не поверит и видео увидев. Ну если в Буддизм изначально за чудесами приходить, то будет хотеться тусоваться с "крутым" сиддхи,  если же по смыслу самого учения, которое надо "догнать" не только умом, но через житуху  эту не ласковую иногда очень к тебе, то тогда будешь нацелен на получение результатов  в практике, а не на потусоваться чисто!

----------


## Дэнни

> Достоверно зафиксировано? Нет.


Хотите увидеть,что то типа этого и не более - увидите,если очень хотите!Продвигаться как то надо самому к этой "горе" она сама к тебе не придет. Цели то буддийские не в этом просто заключаются!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хотите увидеть, что то типа этого и не более - увидите, если очень захотите! Продвигаться как то надо самому к этой "горе" сама к тебе не придет. Цели то буддийские не в этом просто заключаются!


А надо ли хотеть это увидеть? Восприятие человека имеет множество несовершенств, умелому фокуснику его не трудно удивить.
Фокусы не ведут к освобождению, даже вера, которую они зарождают - слаба и порочна.

Вы совершенно правы, что цели не в этом. Только гору не стоит воображать. Нет никакой горы и не нужно никуда передвигаться. Все уже здесь, прямо сейчас и всегда, как и везде. Нужно лишь дать мудрости сосредоточиться и проникнуть в Дхарму.

----------


## Дэнни

> А надо ли хотеть это увидеть? Восприятие человека имеет множество несовершенств, умелому фокуснику его не трудно удивить.
> Фокусы не ведут к освобождению, даже вера, которую они зарождают - слаба и порочна.


По моему, я о том же и сказал!

----------

Won Soeng (29.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> По моему, я о том же и сказал!


Да, все верно.

----------

Дэнни (29.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Не создавайте сложности  Ничего сложного "у меня" нет, Вам лишь так кажется.


Мне уже давно редко, что кажеться! Хорошо , что Вы стремитесь к простоте!)

----------


## Дэнни

> .
> 
> Вы совершенно правы, что цели не в этом. Только гору не стоит воображать. Нет никакой горы и не нужно никуда передвигаться. Все уже здесь, прямо сейчас и всегда, как и везде. Нужно лишь дать мудрости сосредоточиться и проникнуть в Дхарму.


Про "гору" - это метафора была о желающих приблизить желаемое. А для начала не надо ли сосредоточиться на самой мудрости!?)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне уже давно редко, что кажеться! Хорошо , что Вы стремитесь к простоте!)


Опять фантазируете  :Smilie:  Чтобы стремиться - нужно не иметь и желать. Нет проблемы ни в простоте, ни в сложности  :Smilie:  Просто Вы создаете то, чего нет. Я не говорил о чем-то сложном, Вы говорите - что у меня сложный путь. Я не говорил о стремлении к простоте - Вы его где-то видите. Нет ни сложности, ни простоты  :Smilie:  Все такое, какое есть.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Про "гору" - это метафора была о желающих приблизить желаемое. А для начала не надо ли сосредоточиться на самой мудрости!?)


И как Вы собираетесь это делать?  :Smilie:  Что Вы себе представляете за словом "мудрость"? 
Ваше внимание, как есть - и есть мудрость. Оставьте внимание в покое, оно будет сосредотачиваться. Сначала покажет помехи к сосредоточению. Оставите помехи, увидите как внимание сосредотачивается все глубже и высвечивает все более универсальную истину.

----------

Дэнни (29.04.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> а студенты, будучи порядочными мирянами, должны подрабатывать и не все родительские деньги спускать на гаджеты и модную одежду


Кому это они должны ?

----------


## Амир

> История не знает ни одного просветлённого. Записаны только разные рассказки-разводилки- вдохновлялки о всяких осветлёных махасиддхах- микросиддхах и пр.. Если-бы лама в зал как само- собой разумеется, входил через стенку, раздавал подзатыльники за то что в уме отвлёкся, и после его инструкций- хоть у кого-то выходило- как в намтарах, то вопрос об оплате вообще бы не стоял, - стоял бы вопрос- куда девать пожертвования в виде квартир и машин., (ну или гаремов там))


Лонгчен Рабжампа жил в четырнадцатом веке и полностью жертвовал всё своё имущество не менее пяти раз. Он до сих пор считается одним из основных учителей в традиции старых переводов.
Что же касается ситуации, когда "учитель" демонстрирует сидхи и "олени ученики" платят ему за обещание к ним приобщиться - то это обычное сектанство и лохотрон, которые противоречат буддийскому учению, т.к. расходятся в мотивациях. Обусловленность сидхами и чудесами ничем не лучше любой другой обусловленности и рождают тот же печальный плод.

----------

Дэнни (29.04.2015), Нико (29.04.2015)

----------


## Shus

> ......то это обычное сектанство и лохотрон, которые противоречат буддийскому учению, т.к. расходятся в мотивациях. Обусловленность сидхами и чудесами ничем не лучше любой другой обусловленности и рождают тот же печальный плод.


Хм... А разве во "внешней тантре" сиддхи (и более мелкие чудеса) не являются обязательным результатом? Там же полно дхарани-сутр, в которых "плода" в высоком смысле-то и нет, а результаты начитывания разнообразных мантр очень даже прагматичные.
Я вот недавно прочитал перевод сутры Одинадцатиликого, так очень даже впечатлился. 
Теперь знаю что делать, если нос опух или вдруг в страну какой-нибудь враг вторгся.  :Smilie: 
А это ведь низший класс тантр.

P.S. Кстати очень полезные тексты для изучения быта той эпохи.

----------

Legba (29.04.2015), Дубинин (29.04.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Лонгчен Рабжампа жил в четырнадцатом веке и полностью жертвовал всё своё имущество не менее пяти раз. Он до сих пор считается одним из основных учителей в традиции старых переводов.
> Что же касается ситуации, когда "учитель" демонстрирует сидхи и "олени ученики" платят ему за обещание к ним приобщиться - то это обычное сектанство и лохотрон, которые противоречат буддийскому учению, т.к. расходятся в мотивациях. Обусловленность сидхами и чудесами ничем не лучше любой другой обусловленности и рождают тот же печальный плод.


Могу начать прямо с Оленей, олени по жизни- те- кто сиддх не требует, кому достаточно буковок в книжке или рассказок дядек завлекательных. (и выходя после из зала- говорить во как меня торкнуло-а тебя?- это настоящий, а после короны (зеркала, (любой хрени)было- такое..передать не могу..)))- такой товар да-в доказательствах не нуждается.
У меня неподалёку- бомжи тусуются, так за бутылку- они пожертвуют всё своё имущество.. Причём готовы это делать каждый день- это понимаю! А то пять или сколько раз..
(кстати почему олени?.. :EEK!: )

----------

Мяснов (29.04.2015), Паня (29.04.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.04.2015)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Кому это они должны ?


Тем, чьими благами они пользуются или хотят воспользоваться.

----------

Шавырин (29.04.2015)

----------


## Shus

> ......(кстати почему олени?..)


Это старое зоновское (у Солженицина даже есть ранняя пьеса "Олень и шалашовка").
Возможно для того, кто написал "олень" - это обыденный лексикон.  :Smilie: 

Флудю однако... Надо завязывать.

----------

Дубинин (29.04.2015), Паня (29.04.2015)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> История не знает ни одного просветлённого. Записаны только разные рассказки-разводилки- вдохновлялки о всяких осветлёных махасиддхах- микросиддхах и пр.. Если-бы лама в зал как само- собой разумеется, входил через стенку, раздавал подзатыльники за то что в уме отвлёкся, и после его инструкций- хоть у кого-то выходило- как в намтарах, то вопрос об оплате вообще бы не стоял, - стоял бы вопрос- куда девать пожертвования в виде квартир и машин., (ну или гаремов там))


Фокусы и в цирке могут показать, только какой в них толк? Что до проверки качеств наставника, то это уже вопрос долгого и тщательного самостоятельного исследования. По другому просто никак.

----------

Дэнни (30.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Фокусы и в цирке могут показать, только какой в них толк? Что до проверки качеств наставника, то это уже вопрос долгого и тщательного самостоятельного исследования. По другому просто никак.


Наличие сиддх, просто обязано входить в эти проверяемые качества, ровно потому, что это доказывает подлинность тантры и наставника (кроме прочего..), т.к. низшие сиддхи это единственное, что могут увидеть из достижений претенденты на "три кайи"..(причём сиддх не абы каких- например врождённого ясновидения, а тех, что предусмотрены в достижениях этой тантры..))

----------

Чагна Дордже (29.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Моему мутному взору- видится торговля индийским мракобесием: рассказками тех, кто общался  со странными обдолбанными товарищами, на берегу Ганга, слегка подотравленными трупным человечьим ядом, и беспрерывно что-то видящих и по сути хуже животных (если их не романтизировать и не поощрять терпимым отношением)). Потом эти слушающие передают это другим.. (те первые сделать это не в состоянии- да и нафига- они просто мычат так в пространство..)... Потом веками к этому пристёгивалось филосовское обоснование- на потребу эпохи.. И вот в некой северной стране победившего, но затем разрушенного изма, проводится- не что нибудь- а ретрит, и не по чему- нибудь, а по тантре!!!
(чего только мутному взору с утра не привидится..)

----------

Мяснов (29.04.2015), Паня (29.04.2015), Фил (29.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> И как Вы собираетесь это делать?  Что Вы себе представляете за словом "мудрость"? 
> Ваше внимание, как есть - и есть мудрость. Оставьте внимание в покое, оно будет сосредотачиваться. Сначала покажет помехи к сосредоточению. Оставите помехи, увидите как внимание сосредотачивается все глубже и высвечивает все более универсальную истину.


В контексте самоуглубления  после накопленных благих заслуг это так, но сейчас есть еще повседневная жизнедеятельность в которой надо контролировать свои действия и  приумножать кармический позитив за счет включения мудрых установок пока  спонтанная мудрость не превалирует в  уме  сама по себе!

----------


## Дэнни

> Алексей, но возвращаясь к организации.
> 
> 
> Можно планировать, минимизировать риски, но без спонсора не обойтись или на худой конец фонда заранее собраных денег.


Фонд, конечно , целенаправленный фонд по линии мероприятий от предыдущий удачных вложений, от текущих приобретений  стабильных участников, ну и спонсорские вложения, если такие возможны!

----------


## Дэнни

> Моему мутному взору- видится торговля индийским мракобесием: рассказками тех, кто общался  со странными обдолбанными товарищами, на берегу Ганга, слегка подотравленными трупным человечьим ядом, и беспрерывно что-то видящих и по сути хуже животных (если их не романтизировать и не поощрять терпимым отношением)). Потом эти слушающие передают это другим.. (те первые сделать это не в состоянии- да и нафига- они просто мычат так в пространство..)... Потом веками к этому пристёгивалось филосовское обоснование- на потребу эпохи.. И вот в некой северной стране победившего, но затем разрушенного изма, проводится- не что нибудь- а ретрит, и не по чему- нибудь, а по тантре!!!
> (чего только мутному взору с утра не привидится..)



Сразу три вопроса: буддизм его уже сейчас нет(?), буддизма и не было никогда(?) или просто буддизма еще пока нет и только ожидается?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Наличие сиддх, просто обязано входить в эти проверяемые качества, ровно потому, что это доказывает подлинность тантры и наставника (кроме прочего..), т.к. низшие сиддхи это единственное, что могут увидеть из достижений претенденты на "три кайи"..(причём сиддх не абы каких- например врождённого ясновидения, а тех, что предусмотрены в достижениях этой тантры..))


Мастера пратимокши и мастер обета бодхисаттвы сиддхами могут не обладать. Что касается Ваджраяны, то во-первых, для практик такого уровня нужно самому быть готовым и обладать определенными качествами. Самое подробное описание на русском, которое я встречал - "Тантрическая этика" Цонкапы, которую Вы скорее всего читали. Во-вторых, наличие знаков реализации и сиддхи у ваджра-мастера - не единственный пункт в перечне качеств и не очень ясно, почему такой акцент делается на нем. Складывается впечатление, что все остальное (линия передачи, чистота самай, познания в практике и т.д.) тщательно проверено и осталось только вот это. В-третьих, как я уже написал, все пункты, в том числе и сиддхи, проверяются *только* через тесное и довольно долгое взаимодействие с конкретным наставником. Возникает вопрос: какие именно действия предпринимались практикующим для проверки конкретного наставника? Если мастер "на досуге" не развлекал демонстрацией сиддхи, то это не значит, что он ими не обладает. Ну а если же достойный сосуд каких-то качеств у наставника не обнаруживает, то он вежливо кланяется и возобновляет поиск Гуру. Разве не так?

----------

Shus (29.04.2015), Won Soeng (29.04.2015), Дубинин (29.04.2015), Дэнни (30.04.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.04.2015)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Моему мутному взору- видится торговля индийским мракобесием: рассказками тех, кто общался  со странными обдолбанными товарищами, на берегу Ганга, слегка подотравленными трупным человечьим ядом, и беспрерывно что-то видящих и по сути хуже животных (если их не романтизировать и не поощрять терпимым отношением)). Потом эти слушающие передают это другим.. (те первые сделать это не в состоянии- да и нафига- они просто мычат так в пространство..)... Потом веками к этому пристёгивалось филосовское обоснование- на потребу эпохи.. И вот в некой северной стране победившего, но затем разрушенного изма, проводится- не что нибудь- а ретрит, и не по чему- нибудь, а по тантре!!!
> (чего только мутному взору с утра не привидится..)


Вдохновляться такими рассказами или нет - личное дело каждого. Также как и без предварительной подготовки и проверки ваджра-мастера идти что-то всей толпой у него получать)

----------

Won Soeng (29.04.2015), Дубинин (29.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Сразу три вопроса: буддизм его уже сейчас нет(?), буддизма и не было никогда(?) или просто буддизма еще пока нет и только ожидается?


Буддизм- это кто? (Если вопрос ко мне, то да- из моих нынешних знаний и выводов: будды- как кого-то достигшего-того что ему приписывают- небыло, нет и не будет- (исходя из всех известных мне традиций и пониманий этого термина)- но это не интересно-это личное)) А насчёт взаимо-переплетений всяких учений и воззрений- не знаю, я-же не специалист, но из того что известно- этот процесс беспрерывен..

----------

Шавырин (30.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В контексте самоуглубления  после накопленных благих заслуг это так, но сейчас есть еще повседневная жизнедеятельность в которой надо контролировать свои действия и  приумножать кармический позитив за счет включения мудрых установок пока  спонтанная мудрость не превалирует в  уме  сама по себе!


Если Вам совершенно ясно, как это делать и Вы не видите препятствий к тому, чтобы это так и сделать - очень рад.

----------


## Legba

> Мастера пратимокши и мастер обета бодхисаттвы сиддхами могут не обладать.


Вот тут вынужден не согласиться.))
И на пути шравак, и на пути бодхисаттв, при достижении Большой Стадии Пути Накопления (а это самое начало, до Бхуми еще далеко) обретаются
ясновидение, яснослышанье, знание прошлых жизней и прочее. ср. "Краткое Руководство по Стадиям и Путям Бодхисаттв".
Поскольку на Пути Накопления, по многим версиям, находятся все, принявшие обеты Бодхисаттвы, надо полагать, что уж Мастер должен этими сиддхами обладать.))

Но дело, собственно, не в этом.
Почему-то, когда говорят о сиддхах, сразу подразумеваются некие досужие фокусы.
Типа - "Лама летает". Что, естественно, вызывает закономерные возражения - а нафига ему летать, чай не в цирке. И то правда.
Однако гораздо больше вопросов, у меня лично, вызывает то, что Гуру зачастую не говорят не только на родном языке аудитории (не только русском, 
но и каком-нибудь испанском) но и даже на английском.
Т.е. хорошо, вот он обладает сиддхами, но без дела не показывает. Приехал передавать Дхарму.
Несложно заметить, что говоря на русском, он передал бы в три раза больше Дхармы, чем на тибетском. (даже при полной адекватности перевода).
Говоря на английском - в два раза больше. Вот изложение Дхармы на языке слушателей - меня бы куда больше впечатлило, чем "фокусы".
И навряд кто-то скажет, что это блажь.
Тем более, что это одно из необходимых качеств Учителя - "излагать Дхарму доступным ученику способом".)))

----------

Алик (29.04.2015), Дубинин (29.04.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2015), Паня (29.04.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.04.2015), Шавырин (30.04.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Хм... А разве во "внешней тантре" сиддхи (и более мелкие чудеса) не являются обязательным результатом? Там же полно дхарани-сутр, в которых "плода" в высоком смысле-то и нет, а результаты начитывания разнообразных мантр очень даже прагматичные.
> Я вот недавно прочитал перевод сутры Одинадцатиликого, так очень даже впечатлился. 
> Теперь знаю что делать, если нос опух или вдруг в страну какой-нибудь враг вторгся. 
> А это ведь низший класс тантр.
> 
> P.S. Кстати очень полезные тексты для изучения быта той эпохи.


Всё верно, в результате практики могут проявиться те или иные сидхи, но они не являются целью практики. Считать их целью значит перепутать муху с котлетой, ведь обусловленность сидхами (за единичным исключением) не приводит к сидхам, она приводит на арену в цирк и к фокусам, в то время как в результате духовной практики сидхи появляются сами по себе.
И надо понимать, что тот или иной человек может обладать сидхами без всякой практики в силу стечения обстоятельств и это ничего ему не даёт и ровным счётом ничего не означает, просто так случилось.

----------


## Дубинин

> Всё верно, в результате практики могут проявиться те или иные сидхи, но они не являются целью практики. Считать их целью значит перепутать муху с котлетой, ведь обусловленность сидхами (за единичным исключением) не приводит к сидхам, она приводит на арену в цирк и к фокусам, в то время как в результате духовной практики сидхи появляются сами по себе.
> И надо понимать, что тот или иной человек может обладать сидхами без всякой практики в силу стечения обстоятельств и это ничего ему не даёт и ровным счётом ничего не означает, просто так случилось.


А я утверждаю, что в результате занятий буддийской тантрой, сиддхи не приходят (кто не согласен- проверяемый пример в студию). Также от этого занятия- буддой не становятся (кто не согласен- проверяемый пример в студию). Про человеков с сиддхами. но без тантры, так-же- пример проверяемый в студию (сиддхи полётов, прохождения сквозь землю и пр..).
Проверяемо только одно- можно всю жизнь этим заниматься.. и это всё..

----------

Паня (29.04.2015), Фил (29.04.2015), Шавырин (30.04.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Всё верно, в результате практики могут проявиться те или иные сидхи, но они не являются целью практики. Считать их целью значит перепутать муху с котлетой, ведь обусловленность сидхами (за единичным исключением) не приводит к сидхам, она приводит на арену в цирк и к фокусам, в то время как в результате духовной практики сидхи появляются сами по себе.


Мне трудно с Вами спорить, потому что я не понимаю о какой "практике" идет речь.
В разных группах тантр - разный "плод" (если можно так сказать), и соответственно разные "практики".
В _крия_, например, результатом "практики" может быть излечение расстройства живота или изничтожение недоброжелателя.

Ну а насчет "сиддхи появляются сами по себе" - это фантазия (или Вы неудачно выразились).



> И надо понимать, что тот или иной человек может обладать сидхами без всякой практики в силу стечения обстоятельств и это ничего ему не даёт и ровным счётом ничего не означает, просто так случилось.


Как встретите такого - отправьте в фонд Джеймса Рэнди, а то там уже заждались.

----------

Дубинин (29.04.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> (кстати почему олени?..)


Первые слушатели проповеди Будды Шакьямуни  все-таки.

----------

Дубинин (29.04.2015), Паня (30.04.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.04.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Как встретите такого - отправьте в фонд Джеймса Рэнди, а то там уже заждались.


На самом деле есть пример с сидхами у человека, у которого они просто были от рождения и на основе этого есть целая школа, имеющая целью (безрезультатно  :Smilie: ) обучить этому других за деньги  :Smilie: , и они посещали бедолагу Джеймса Рэнди, который оказался в достаточно сложной ситуации, и так и не выплатил обещанного вознаграждения, и что из этого??? Что это меняет? Что бы изменилось, если бы этого не было? 
Что изменится если вы увидите, как кто-то прошёл через стену? Что, собственно, изменится, если вы сами научитесь проходить через неё? Ну раз прошли, ну два, что дальше? А  дальше всё то же самое как и в ситуации, когда вы стену преодолевали через дверь, ничего не поменялось.

----------

Дэнни (30.04.2015)

----------


## Амир

> (кстати почему олени?..)


Каждый олень мечтает о рогах побольше  :Smilie: , некоторые люди о сидхах "потолще"  :Smilie: . Схожие мотивации.

----------


## Shus

> ..............


Предлагаю прекратить этот бесполезный разговор, поскольку флудим в теме-опросе.
Можете открыть отдельную тему про сиддхи - желающие это обсудить я думаю будут. :Smilie:

----------

Нико (29.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Предлагаю прекратить этот бесполезный разговор, поскольку флудим в теме-опросе.
> Можете открыть отдельную тему про сиддхи - желающие это обсудить я думаю будут.


А тут всё увязано в одно- и вечное желание организаторов снять с себя тяжкое бремя расходов за содержание центра и приезда лам, путём расширения паствы.. и паства конечно расширяется на драйве ламы и экзотизме происходящего, но потом она сужается снова- до тех кому сиддхи побоку- главное цель святая (через 18 жизней и смутно понимаемая)).

----------

Чагна Дордже (29.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Предлагаю прекратить этот бесполезный разговор, поскольку флудим в теме-опросе.
> Можете открыть отдельную тему про сиддхи - желающие это обсудить я думаю будут.


Я не вижу никакой связи данной темы с сиддхи или с сиддхами :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Предлагаю создать другую тему, например, "Сиддхи и олени", и перенести в в неё вышенафлуженное про сиддхи.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я не вижу никакой связи данной темы с сиддхи или с сиддхами
> 
> Предлагаю создать другую тему, например, "Сиддхи и олени", и перенести в в неё вышенафлуженное про сиддхи.


Да и тема твоя пустопорожняя- обговоренно- переговоренно за это ужас сколько...Так языком почесать- так-что не превередничай.. (да и писать в ней неочем- всё сказали уже)))

----------


## Нико

> Да и тема твоя пустопорожняя- обговоренно- переговоренно за это ужас сколько...Так языком почесать- так-что не превередничай.. (да и писать в ней неочем- всё сказали уже)))


А вот нетушки! Меня этот вопрос всегда интересовал, и особенно сейчас, когда многие начали скупиться и ждать манны небесной от учений-ретритов. Опрос, конечно, не особенно репрезентативен, т.к. есть бабушки богомольные, интернета не знающие и форумов всяких, которые будут митинговать у входа на небесплатное 127-е посвящение с плакатами: "Зверюги нанасытные, капиталисты продажные, страну разворовали! Где бесплатный проезд для пенсионеров??? Где троллейбус на ванг такого-то ламы, с чёрной шашечкой?" )))

Я утрирую, конечно, чуть-чуть, но теперь с чистой совестью могу сказать, что на посвящениях Озера Ринпоче будет стоять коробочка с надписью "Рекомендуемое подношение" :Big Grin:

----------


## Дубинин

Лучше задай Ринпоче, пока он здесь. вопросы разные- по тибетски, что мы тут тёрли- типа а откуда он знает что его Чод приведёт к чему-то? только верит или знает.. И про сиддхи спроси- типа знает ли не по слухам а лично- сиддхачей?, и сам обладает-ли после Чода (не врождёнными- а после практики приобретёнными сиддхами..)- ссылайся на дебилов вероотступников- т.е. не от своего имени- так легче))

----------


## Нико

> Лучше задай Ринпоче, пока он здесь. вопросы разные- по тибетски, что мы тут тёрли- типа а откуда он знает что его Чод приведёт к чему-то? только верит или знает.. И про сиддхи спроси- типа знает ли не по слухам а лично- сиддхачей?, и сам обладает-ли после Чода (не врождёнными- а после практики..)- ссылайся на дебилов веротступников- т.е. не от своего имени- так легче))


А мне лично нужны ответы на эти вопросы? Мне -- нет. Если кого-то интересует, аудиенции с Озером Ринпоче будут проходить в Дрепунг Гоманг центре примерно с 2 до 4 ч. пополудни. (т.е. 30 апреля, 1,2,3,4 мая). Уточнять можно по приведённым в программе его визита контактным телефонам....

----------


## Дубинин

Ну на нет и суда нет.

----------


## Нико

> Ну на нет и суда нет.


Вообще-то раньше, когда некий г-н Дубинин ещё изволил быть буддистом, Богдо-геген Ринпоче отвечал на эти вопросы предельно ясно, да и ещё и демонстрировал сиддхи, от чода или не от чода, сказать трудно.... Но даже если я специально возьму у Озера Ринпоче интервью на тему, интересующую "дебилов-вероотступников" и опубликую его прямо здесь на БФ, всё равно же это не будет аргументом и доказательством для оных.... Я не права?)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вообще-то раньше, когда некий г-н Дубинин ещё изволил быть буддистом, Богдо-геген Ринпоче отвечал на эти вопросы предельно ясно, да и ещё и демонстрировал сиддхи, от чода или не от чода, сказать трудно.... Но даже если я специально возьму у Озера Ринпоче интервью на тему, интересующую "дебилов-вероотступников" и опубликую его прямо здесь на БФ, всё равно же это не будет аргументом и доказательством для оных.... Я не права?)


Сиддхи Богдо- Гегена были наверное настолько волшебные- что мне память отшибло (не помню я никаких демонстраций). А Озер Р, показался просто дядькой откровенным и без понтов- посему и мнение его интересно.. А мне  это для "возвращения" не нужно- это точно.. Интересно просто..

----------


## Дэнни

> Если Вам совершенно ясно, как это делать и Вы не видите препятствий к тому, чтобы это так и сделать - очень рад.


 Разве я сказал, что препятствий нет: они есть и будут еще ! У Вас уже нет чтоли?

----------


## Нико

> Сиддхи Богдо- Гегена были наверное настолько волшебные- что мне память отшибло (не помню я никаких демонстраций). А Озер Р, показался просто дядькой откровенным и без понтов- посему и мнение его интересно.. А мне  это для "возвращения" не нужно- это точно.. Интересно просто..


Да никто тебя и не призывает "вернуться в лоно" и пр.Тем более это не собирается делать Озер Ринпоче :Kiss:  Он лучше отпустит пару шуток "по нашему, по-бразильски", и фсё, зверята, завяжите бантиком хвосты!)

----------


## Нико

> (не помню я никаких демонстраций)


Ты просто не был настолько интуичен и приближен "к телу", вот и пропустил-упустил)))




> А Озер Р, показался просто дядькой откровенным и без понтов- посему и мнение его интересно.


А он такой и есть в своём проявлении...

----------


## Дубинин

Ну понятно. Кто чем развлекается- как умеет.. Я- думал это не так вяло , а оно вон как: ринпочи шутят, сиддхи незамечаются, всё хорошо- жизнь продолжается..

----------


## Нико

> Ну понятно. Кто чем развлекается- как умеет.. Я- думал это не так вяло , а оно вон как: ринпочи шутят, сиддхи незамечаются, всё хорошо- жизнь продолжается..


А тем временем тема "Сиддхи и олени" так и ждёт своего появления в разговорном форуме.....

----------


## Дэнни

> Буддизм- это кто? (Если вопрос ко мне, то да- из моих нынешних знаний и выводов: будды- как кого-то достигшего-того что ему приписывают- небыло, нет и не будет- (исходя из всех известных мне традиций и пониманий этого термина)- но это не интересно-это личное)) А насчёт взаимо-переплетений всяких учений и воззрений- не знаю, я-же не специалист, но из того что известно- этот процесс беспрерывен..


Буддизм - это  много кто на данный момент. Как и что было во времена Будды Шакьямуни  трудно передать во всех ньюнсах  до наших времен, но в мир  вошло  учение, называемое Буддизм и  в неом важны и знание, и вера! Первое осмысливается и проверяется с помощью второго и тогда  ощущается результат на личном опыте. Учитель  в твоем поле зрения  лишь указующий перст и каждый из этих указателей показывает путь до какого то уровня, возможно, дальше  ученик ищет еще кого то  или может идет самостоятельно!

----------


## Нико

> Если вопрос ко мне, то да- из моих нынешних знаний и выводов: будды- как кого-то достигшего-того что ему приписывают- небыло, нет и не будет


А зачем тогда сиддьхами интересуешься, если не было Будды, нет и не будет? Или тебя интересуют какие другие сиддхи? Индуистские, муслимские там? Или христианские? (Если последние, пересмотри фильмец под названием "Остров", там Мамонов могуч, как гора Меру Храм Христа Спасителя почти что!)

----------


## Дубинин

> А зачем тогда сиддьхами интересуешься, если не было Будды, нет и не будет? Или тебя интересуют какие другие сиддхи? Индуистские, муслимские там? Или христианские? (Если последние, пересмотри фильмец под названием "Остров", там Мамонов могуч, как гора Меру Храм Христа Спасителя почти что!)


Да и сиддхами уже не очень интересуюсь- тухло тут с этим. Мне оно для моих целей вдохновений, буддизм тут вообще никаким боком.

----------


## Нико

> Да и сиддхами уже не очень интересуюсь- тухло тут с этим.


Если ты про БФ, тут всегда было, есть и будет тухло с "этим". 




> Мне оно для моих целей вдохновений, буддизм тут вообще никаким боком.


Ну тогда "Битва екстросенцев" в помощь!

----------


## Дубинин

> Если ты про БФ, тут всегда было, есть и будет тухло с "этим". 
> 
> 
> 
> Ну тогда "Битва екстросенцев" в помощь!


Не экстросексы- это обман скорее всего (у меня телевизора нет- но насколько я знаю). Я уж по своим каналам рою..

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Вот тут вынужден не согласиться.))
> И на пути шравак, и на пути бодхисаттв, при достижении Большой Стадии Пути Накопления (а это самое начало, до Бхуми еще далеко) обретаются
> ясновидение, яснослышанье, знание прошлых жизней и прочее. ср. "Краткое Руководство по Стадиям и Путям Бодхисаттв".
> Поскольку на Пути Накопления, по многим версиям, находятся все, принявшие обеты Бодхисаттвы, надо полагать, что уж Мастер должен этими сиддхами обладать.)


В известных мне мануалах акцент на сиддхи у мастеров пратимокши и мастера обета бодхисаттвы не сделан. То есть их отсутствие, как я понимаю, не мешает им давать наставления и вести учеников по пути; поскольку присутствуют 10 необходимых качеств. А вот идут ли к этим качествам бонусы в виде сиддхи - лично для меня сложный вопрос, никогда в этом направлении не копал.



> Однако гораздо больше вопросов, у меня лично, вызывает то, что Гуру зачастую не говорят не только на родном языке аудитории (не только русском, но и каком-нибудь испанском) но и даже на английском.


Если в качестве примера взять индийских проповедников, которые отправлялись в Тибет учить Дхарме, думаю, по началу там тоже было достаточно тех, кто прибегал к помощи переводчиков. Из наиболее известных широкой аудитории и о которых я знаю - Шантаракшита. Другое дело, что язык региона он все же со временем освоил и затем давал учения на нем.
Сегодня большинство учителей приезжают в другие страны за эрудированными учениками и инвестициями под уже существующие (головные) центры, нежели за тем, чтобы адаптировать учение Будды под конкретный регион (предполагается, что это уже забота самих учеников). При таком подходе дополнительный язык учить совсем необязательно  :Smilie: )

----------


## Нико

> В известных мне мануалах акцент на сиддхи у мастеров пратимокши и мастера обета бодхисаттвы не сделан. То есть их отсутствие, как я понимаю, не мешает им давать наставления и вести учеников по пути; поскольку присутствуют 10 необходимых качеств. А вот идут ли к этим качествам бонусы в виде сиддхи - лично для меня сложный вопрос, никогда в этом направлении не копал.
> 
> Если в качестве примера взять индийских проповедников, которые отправлялись в Тибет учить Дхарме, думаю, по началу там тоже было достаточно тех, кто прибегал к помощи переводчиков. Из наиболее известных широкой аудитории и о которых я знаю - Шантаракшита. Другое дело, что язык региона он все же со временем освоил и затем давал учения на нем.
> Сегодня большинство учителей приезжают в другие страны за эрудированными учениками и инвестициями под уже существующие (головные) центры, нежели за тем, чтобы адаптировать учение Будды под конкретный регион (предполагается, что это уже забота самих учеников). При таком подходе дополнительный язык учить совсем необязательно )


Хемм... Я вообще не понимаю проблемы с языками.... Если намечается крупная международная сесть Дхарма-центров-по-всему-миру, то учитель, естественно, озаботится тем, чтобы выучить англ. язык, чтобы не заморачиваться со всяко-разными переводчиками и давать Дхарму так, как он считает нужным. Так было и с ламой Тхубтеном Еше, и с ламой Сопой Ринпоче, и с ННР. Его Святейшество Далай-лама, естественно, должен знать английский, когда даёт общие лекции, но в философских вопросах сразу переходит на тибетский. 

Есть и другие опции: например, учителя, живущие в России лет по 20, если не больше, так и не выучили русский язык до такой степени, чтобы обходиться без переводчиков. От этого качество передаваемой Дхармы изрядно страдает, т.к. и переводчики их -- не лоцавы, увы! 

А мне вот крупно повезло.. У меня два основных учителя не владеют ни  английским, ни каким ещё иностранным языком, и, чтобы их понять, нужно элементарно учить их язык! Ах, как полезно! Штуде, пуэр!

----------


## Шавырин

> Каждый олень мечтает о рогах побольше


Откуда данные по оленям ?  :EEK!:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Кому это они должны ?


Родителям, сдуру их создавшим.
Но - поздняк метаться, все теперь должны.

Хорошей карме  :Smilie: .
Ведь родиться человеком - большое дело. Человек может стать буддистом!

"Ведь совсем не важно, отчего помрешь. А куда важней - для чего родился." (С)

----------

Нико (30.04.2015), Шавырин (30.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Мне уже давно редко, что кажеться! Хорошо , что Вы стремитесь к простоте!)


Может, Вам это кажется. А давать оценки из возможной собственной глючности - не хорошо  :Big Grin: .

----------

Нико (30.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Откуда данные по оленям ?


Не иначе, как от аленей.

----------

Нико (30.04.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Я не вижу никакой связи данной темы с сиддхи или с сиддхами
> Предлагаю создать другую тему, например, "Сиддхи и олени", и перенести в в неё вышенафлуженное про сиддхи.


Вы же образованная девушка, зачем Вам этот блатной жаргон. Напишите  название на русском литературном: "Сиддхи и лохи" - и вперед. :Big Grin: 
Или опять жаргон получается? Тогда: "Сиддхи и простофили".

А Будду слушали не олени и не антилопы, а козы. На эту тему есть небольшое научное изыскание, кто такие "мига".

----------

Дубинин (30.04.2015), Кузьмич (30.04.2015), Нико (30.04.2015), Шавырин (30.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А Будду слушали не олени и не антилопы, а козы.


Тогда ещё хуже название темы получится, намного хуже и блатножаргоннее :Facepalm: 

И вообще, я не собиралась сама создавать тему, т.к. она меня мало интересует., а Дубинину предложила это сделать, но он неуклюже ловко увернулся от буддийских сиддхи уже, указав, что, мол, роет свои какие-то "каналы" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Shus (30.04.2015), Кузьмич (30.04.2015)

----------


## Legba

> В известных мне мануалах акцент на сиддхи у мастеров пратимокши и мастера обета бодхисаттвы не сделан. То есть их отсутствие, как я понимаю, не мешает им давать наставления и вести учеников по пути; поскольку присутствуют 10 необходимых качеств. А вот идут ли к этим качествам бонусы в виде сиддхи - лично для меня сложный вопрос, никогда в этом направлении не копал.


Согласен. Однако, на практике-то выходит как - абсолютное большинство приезжающих в Россию (и на Запад вообще) Лам - дают, более или менее подробно
учения Ваджраяны или, по крайней мере, ванги. Т.е. они изначально позиционированы как Ваджраачарьи - ну и спрос соответствующий.))

----------


## Legba

> Хемм... Я вообще не понимаю проблемы с языками.... Если намечается крупная международная сесть Дхарма-центров-по-всему-миру, то учитель, естественно, озаботится тем, чтобы выучить англ. язык, чтобы не заморачиваться со всяко-разными переводчиками и давать Дхарму так, как он считает нужным. Так было и с ламой Тхубтеном Еше, и с ламой Сопой Ринпоче, и с ННР. Его Святейшество Далай-лама, естественно, должен знать английский, когда даёт общие лекции, но в философских вопросах сразу переходит на тибетский. 
> 
> Есть и другие опции: например, учителя, живущие в России лет по 20, если не больше, так и не выучили русский язык до такой степени, чтобы обходиться без переводчиков. От этого качество передаваемой Дхармы изрядно страдает, т.к. и переводчики их -- не лоцавы, увы! 
> 
> А мне вот крупно повезло.. У меня два основных учителя не владеют ни  английским, ни каким ещё иностранным языком, и, чтобы их понять, нужно элементарно учить их язык! Ах, как полезно! Штуде, пуэр!


Вот ты мне доходчиво объясни. Есть проявление Авалокитешвары (или Ваджрайогини, или еще кого), живой Будда, обладающий сиддхами и все такое.
Он проявился в нашей юдоли страданий для того, чтобы поведать живым существам святую Дхарму.
Но вот в том единственном деле (проповедь Дхармы на языке слушателей, как и заповедал Будда Шакьямуни) где можно было бы адекватно сиддхи применить -
они НЕ применяются. И ученики (временной ресурс которых, как и у всех, ограничен) вместо Дхармы изучают иностранный язык.
Причем даже не тот, на котором составлены Сутры и Тантры - а просто исторически сложившийся.
И ты правда считаешь, что это хорошо, сострадательно и т.д.? ОК...

----------

Кузьмич (30.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот ты мне доходчиво объясни. Есть проявление Авалокитешвары (или Ваджрайогини, или еще кого), живой Будда, обладающий сиддхами и все такое.
> Он проявился в нашей юдоли страданий для того, чтобы поведать живым существам святую Дхарму.
> Но вот в том единственном деле (проповедь Дхармы на языке слушателей, как и заповедал Будда Шакьямуни) где можно было бы адекватно сиддхи применить -
> они НЕ применяются. И ученики (временной ресурс которых, как и у всех, ограничен) вместо Дхармы изучают иностранный язык.
> Причем даже не тот, на котором составлены Сутры и Тантры - а просто исторически сложившийся.
> И ты правда считаешь, что это хорошо, сострадательно и т.д.? ОК...


Я считаю, что у нас не хватает кармы хорошей и заслуг, чтобы понимать учителя без изучения языков... Учитель проявляется ради нас в обычной форме, что означает "в форме с недостатками", которая демонстрирует незнание нашего языка, и пр. 

Слышь, я только что перевела книгу "Сердце пути" ламы Сопы Ринпоче, в ней аж под 330 страниц, и она целиком про преданность гуру, так что я "в теме"! :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я считаю, что у нас не хватает кармы хорошей и заслуг, чтобы понимать учителя без изучения языков... Учитель проявляется ради нас в обычной форме, что означает "в форме с недостатками", которая демонстрирует незнание нашего языка, и пр.


Объявляю себя гурой - ваджрадарой (а? чего? не похож? так кармов у вас не богато..)

----------

Legba (30.04.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Объявляю себя гурой - ваджрадарой (а? чего? не похож? так кармов у вас не богато..)


Не, ты не проканаешь, брат. Ты от Прибежища отрёкся :Big Grin:

----------


## Дубинин

> Не, ты не проканаешь, брат. Ты от Прибежища отрёкся


Так это "нарочна" такая- дабы усмирять и привлекать. (сами писали что я круто, юродивый, а сам огого- я и поверил ((((

----------

Кузьмич (30.04.2015), Нико (01.05.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Так это "нарочна" такая- дабы усмирять и привлекать. (сами писали что я круто, юродивый, а сам огого- я и поверил ((((


Тогда в другую церковь надо.

----------


## Айрат

Я бы проголосовал за пункт "Оплата нужна, т.к. тантрические посвящения должны быть платными", но т.к. такого пункта нет, проголосовал за "Мне всё равно, если надо, ради учения заплачу сколько просят" )))
Мое ИМХО - если это лекция, то можно делать и бесплатно, но если это посвящения, особенно ванги или посвящения уровня анутара-йоги, то плата за вход нужна, т.к. в этом случае туда придут только те кому это нужно, не будет случайных людей. 
Крики о неимущих, малjимущих и прочих социально обделенных категорий, в данном случае не катят. Для неимущих есть практики не требующие посвящений. Читай мантру Авалокитешвары/Тары/Бхайшаджагуру, их даже без посвящения можно. Я, кстати, сам так и делал. Пару лет просто читал мантру Будды Медицины, результаты были. 
В общем, не надо искать халявы, нужно делать то, что тебе доступно в данных условиях. Постепенно эти условия расширятся )))

----------

Нико (01.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Объявляю себя гурой - ваджрадарой (а? чего? не похож? так кармов у вас не богато..)


Вы чудесный гуру, настоящий ваджраратна.

----------

Дубинин (30.04.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Люди редко видят сиддхи, которыми владеют, потому что ими владеют многие окружающие. Ничего особенного, правда?  :Smilie:  Нам даже не нужно знать, как это мы на это все способны  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Я считаю, что у нас не хватает кармы хорошей и заслуг, чтобы понимать учителя без изучения языков... Учитель проявляется ради нас в обычной форме, что означает "в форме с недостатками", которая демонстрирует незнание нашего языка, и пр.


Так-так. Давай тогда скажем, что и сиддхи у нас увидеть заслуг не хватает)) Правда, это будет противоречить мануалам - 
навряд ли подразумевается, что раджа, которого нужно убить и т.п. - обладают прям такими суперзаслугами. 
Но на них вроде сиддхи влияют. По идее.
Так что идея "сиддхи только для тех, у кого много заслуг" вообще делает их не сиддхами, а каким-то междусобойчиком. 

Далее, про "проявляется в обычной форме". А вот почему? Чего ради так проявляться? 
У меня вон, все киргизы-дворники во дворе также проявляются.
Какой особый урок состоит в том, что Гуру не говорит на иностранном языке (а также болеет и т.д.)?
Такой урок уже преподают нам все, кому не лень - интересно было бы глянуть на альтернативу)

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я считаю, что у нас не хватает кармы хорошей и заслуг, чтобы понимать учителя без изучения языков... Учитель проявляется ради нас в обычной форме, что означает "в форме с недостатками", которая демонстрирует незнание нашего языка, и пр. 
> 
> Слышь, я только что перевела книгу "Сердце пути" ламы Сопы Ринпоче, в ней аж под 330 страниц, и она целиком про преданность гуру, так что я "в теме"!


Может ли так случиться, что у нас напротив, слишком много кармы, чтобы понимать учителя без слов?

----------

Кузьмич (30.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> А зачем тогда сиддьхами интересуешься, если не было Будды, нет и не будет? Или тебя интересуют какие другие сиддхи? Индуистские, муслимские там? Или христианские? (Если последние, пересмотри фильмец под названием "Остров", там Мамонов могуч, как гора Меру Храм Христа Спасителя почти что!)


Откуда есть пошли Мамоновские сиддхи - от христианства или алкоголизма... Большой вопрос!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вот ты мне доходчиво объясни. Есть проявление Авалокитешвары (или Ваджрайогини, или еще кого), живой Будда, обладающий сиддхами и все такое.
> Он проявился в нашей юдоли страданий для того, чтобы поведать живым существам святую Дхарму.
> Но вот в том единственном деле (проповедь Дхармы на языке слушателей, как и заповедал Будда Шакьямуни) где можно было бы адекватно сиддхи применить -
> они НЕ применяются. И ученики (временной ресурс которых, как и у всех, ограничен) вместо Дхармы изучают иностранный язык.
> Причем даже не тот, на котором составлены Сутры и Тантры - а просто исторически сложившийся.
> И ты правда считаешь, что это хорошо, сострадательно и т.д.? ОК...


Европейского потребителя не проведешь! Все по полочкам!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Тогда в другую церковь надо.


В тибетской церкви такое тоже есть. За что и люблю, например.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> 200 тыр слишком много, обычно все укладывались в 50-60. Но это для камерных, конечно, мероприятий, без стадионов.


все зависит от срока пребывания и от стоимости аренды зала. Если лама старенький, то надо большой задел - а вдруг что будет со здоровьем? Мы рассчитывали только на себя. Никогда неизвестно, сколько человек будут ходить - в городе люди жутко заняты. И вообще ламе многие деньги напрямую совали. И уж эти деньги он собирал на монастырь :Big Grin:  Так что организаторы не должны вообще рассчитвать на пожертвования. Так что всегда просчитать по максимум - а будут подношения - уж там можно вполне еще какой дхармический проект придумать. 

Нынче миф среди тибетских монахов - что с запада надо эдак 10 000 долларов подношений привезти. Понятно, что мы были не те спонсоры :Big Grin:

----------


## Olle

> Может ли так случиться, что у нас напротив, слишком много кармы, чтобы понимать учителя без слов?


Может.

----------


## Дэнни

> Может, Вам это кажется. А давать оценки из возможной собственной глючности - не хорошо .


Не исключено что и Вам "приглючилось", что я дал оценку из какой то либо собственной "глючности"!)

----------


## Нико

> Правда, это будет противоречить мануалам -


А зачем вцепляться в мануалы? Мануалам, кстати, ничто не противоречит при условии правильной практики. Но дворник-киргиз, который вдруг, по какой-то своей там причине, например, решил сделать ретрит по чоду, вполне может получить от этого сиддхи. По мануалам же. Но в твоих глазах он будет не реализованным чодпа, а по-прежнему дворником-киргизом с метлой. Ты не увидишь у него слога БАМ в межбровье и пр. И проблема в этом не дворника, а твоего омрачённого восприятия. 




> Далее, про "проявляется в обычной форме". А вот почему? Чего ради так проявляться?


Ради того, что мы способны видеть только себе подобных и разговаривать с ними на привычном нам уровне, а не на санскрите и не на пали там.



> Какой особый урок состоит в том, что Гуру не говорит на иностранном языке


Особенность речи будды, как известно состоит в том, что его понимают одновременно мильоны существ, говорящих на разных языках. Но только те, кто очистил свой ум и кармические завесы. Урока тут нет никакого. Делай подношение мандалы своему гуру как можно больше -- и будет тебе счастье!

Кстати, вспомнила, что когда-то давно, когда общалась наедине с Богдо-гегеном Ринпоче, без переводчика, мы с ним обсуждали самые разные вопросы.... При этом он не говорил на английском, а я -- на тибетском..... Как это происходило всё, сейчас ума не приложу.... А тогда всё казалось таким простым и естественным! (Эх, молодость-преданность!)))



> интересно было бы глянуть на альтернативу)


Т.е. вы с Дубининым по-прежнему мечтаете увидеть стаю невзначай пролетающих по небу йогинов? А настоящие сиддхи ведь кроются в самолётостроении! :Cool:

----------

Кузьмич (01.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Я у дворника увидел- буквы БАМ, между бровями, а вчера со мной сорока- на санскрите говорила,
Очищаю понемногу восприятья омраченья, это подтвердил мне так-же  в телеобращенье- Путин...

----------

Legba (01.05.2015), Кузьмич (01.05.2015), Нико (01.05.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2015), Паня (01.05.2015), Фил (01.05.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Мне всё равно, если надо, ради учения заплачу сколько просят


Вопрос доверия Учителю это полностью вопрос ученика. Если я не доверяю, то и задарма не пойду, если доверяю, то читай цитату выше.

----------

Дубинин (01.05.2015), Нико (01.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я у дворника увидел- буквы БАМ, между бровями, а вчера со мной сорока- на санскрите говорила,
> Очищаю понемногу восприятья омраченья, это подтвердил мне так-же  в телеобращенье- Путин...


Глумись, глумись, неверный..... :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (01.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вопрос доверия Учителю это полностью вопрос ученика. Если я не доверяю, то и задарма не пойду, если доверяю, то читай цитату выше.


Хоть один нормальный ответ увидела..... А то всё поэмы, и про сидххи какие-то... :Facepalm:

----------


## Нико

> Не исключено что и Вам "приглючилось", что я дал оценку из какой то либо собственной "глючности"!)


Опять ЧСВ покоя не даёт? "Мой ответ на ваш ответ на мой вопрос всегда должен оставаться последним!!!")

----------

Кузьмич (01.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

2 Нико. Правильно ли я понимаю, что ты считаешь сиддхи феноменом, вообще недоступным омраченным существам? Таким образом, 4 действия могут быть предприняты только по отношению к существам с очищенным восприятием. Тогда обьясни, каким образом нужно понимать выражение "гневные сиддхи" (ну вот это все - убийство, парализацию и прочее, описанные в Ваджрабхайрава тантре или Хеваджра тантре). По твоей логике, на омраченных существ подобные сиддхи влияния не окажут - но вот нафига убивать существ с очищенным восприятием - это уж я совсем не понимаю.

Хотя позиция, конечно, удобная. Сиддхи есть, а если вы не видите - это ваша проблема. Остается надеяться, что ты не столкнешься с подобным подходом в отношении тебя лично. "Мы оплатили сделанную вами работу. Вы не видите денег? А это у вас недостаточно чистое видение. Молитесь, может и деньги увидите. Но они есть, есть, даже не сомневайтесь")))

----------

Дубинин (01.05.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2015), Паня (01.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Если эти сиддхи и "окажут влияние" на жертву, то здравомыслящие-то люди разберутся, каким ядом оперировал сиддхач. Еще и посадют.
Так что для пропаганды тантризма это подход как-то не очень.

----------


## Legba

> *Я у дворника увидел- буквы БАМ, между бровями*, а вчера со мной сорока- на санскрите говорила,
> Очищаю понемногу восприятья омраченья, это подтвердил мне так-же  в телеобращенье- Путин...


Так это дело известное...

----------

Дубинин (01.05.2015), Нико (01.05.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не исключено что и Вам "приглючилось", что я дал оценку из какой то либо собственной "глючности"!)


Как буддист, я предполагаю собственную "глючность", сомоса бой.

----------

Нико (01.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> 2 Нико. Правильно ли я понимаю, что ты считаешь сиддхи феноменом, вообще недоступным омраченным существам? Таким образом, 4 действия могут быть предприняты только по отношению к существам с очищенным восприятием. Тогда обьясни, каким образом нужно понимать выражение "гневные сиддхи" (ну вот это все - убийство, парализацию и прочее, описанные в Ваджрабхайрава тантре или Хеваджра тантре). По твоей логике, на омраченных существ подобные сиддхи влияния не окажут - но вот нафига убивать существ с очищенным восприятием - это уж я совсем не понимаю.


Нет, зачем убивать существ с очищенным восприятием, бодхисаттв там или архатов? Это злодейство, а никакие не сиддхи. Четыре вида деяний вполне себе имеют место быть, и более того, постоянно применяются. Проблема в том, что мы это порой распознать не можем, и в гневных сиддхах усматриваем обычный гнев и жестокость и пр. Ты знаешь историю про мясника одного, который работал позади дворца Потала? Вряд ли люди считали его кем-то, кроме убийцы животных, а ведь он был эманацией Ямантаки... И т.п. 




> Хотя позиция, конечно, удобная. Сиддхи есть, а если вы не видите - это ваша проблема


. 

Конечно, проблема в неверии и в вечном стремлении что-то подогнать под собственные представления о понятии "сиддхи". Только в этом, имхо. Вот ходит сейчас популярный ролик по сети, где в Тибете где-то в небо взлетает дракон, и кто-то из тибетцев-очевидцев кричит: "Лама кунчок сум кьен!  Риа-риа!" Так не все далеко верят, что это реальная фотосъёмка, говорят: мультик. )))




> Остается надеяться, что ты не столкнешься с подобным подходом в отношении тебя лично. "Мы оплатили сделанную вами работу. Вы не видите денег? А это у вас недостаточно чистое видение. Молитесь, может и деньги увидите. Но они есть, есть, даже не сомневайтесь")))


Так я такой работой лет десять аж отзанималась))))). "Деньгами" в ту пору называли мифические "заслуги". Потом меня из ранга "дакинь" и "матери Будды" низвели в категорию "неприкасаемых". А сейчас опять почему-то пытаются повысить в ранг "дочки-известного-ринпоче-в-прошлых-жизнях". Надо ли это мне? Не надо! И сиддхи тоже, кстати, не надобны))).

----------


## Нико

> Если эти сиддхи и "окажут влияние" на жертву, то здравомыслящие-то люди разберутся, каким ядом оперировал сиддхач. Еще и посадют.
> Так что для пропаганды тантризма это подход как-то не очень.


Ну с тибетцами законодательство насчёт применения сиддхи не всегда проканает далеко....Была история, ещё в начале их эмиграции в Индию, когда какой-то чандзо (завхоз) из Гьюто элементарно воровал деньги Сангхи. Его просили это прекратить, а он всё не унимался типа... Тогда была сделана пуджа Махакалы и через несколько дней чандзо благополучно отправили в чистую землю. И не придраться, да?)

----------


## Дэнни

> Опять ЧСВ покоя не даёт? "Мой ответ на ваш ответ на мой вопрос всегда должен оставаться последним!!!")


Это что такое ЧСВ? Честное Слово Вероучителя
 или Частный Случай Всепроницательности?
Неправильный немудрый ход?
А как Вы бы порекомендовали  ?

----------


## Дэнни

> Как буддист, я предполагаю собственную "глючность", сомоса бой.


Да и я ,собственно, не исключаю! Но стараюсь, не попадаться!)

----------


## Нико

> Это что такое ЧСВ? Честное Слово Вероучителя
>  или Частный Случай Всепроницательности?
> Неправильный немудрый ход?
> А как Вы бы порекомендовали  ?


ЧСВ -- "чувство собственной важности". Порекомендовала бы с ним побороться немного).

----------


## Дэнни

> ЧСВ -- "чувство собственной важности". Порекомендовала бы с ним побороться немного).


  Спасибо!)

----------


## Sadhak

> Ну с тибетцами законодательство насчёт применения сиддхи не всегда проканает далеко....Была история, ещё в начале их эмиграции в Индию, когда какой-то чандзо (завхоз) из Гьюто элементарно воровал деньги Сангхи. Его просили это прекратить, а он всё не унимался типа... Тогда была сделана пуджа Махакалы и через несколько дней чандзо благополучно отправили в чистую землю. И не придраться, да?)


Вот как бы не оскорбляло воистину верующих, вот такая крамольная мысль – так что же они Мао Цзедуна так не отправили? Почему несмотря на наивысшую концентрацию учителей, махасидх самого разного ранга и вероисповедения, пудж, ритуалов и т.п. продолжает так трясти Непал, падают реликвии и монастыри  точно так же как и обычкновенные сараи? 
Думаю, потому, что учение как бы вообще не об этом. Такая вера только костыль, а не Древо Желания. Если бы была такая возможность внешнего "воздействия" будды прошлого давно бы все сделали за нас.

----------

Legba (03.05.2015), Pedma Kalzang (02.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Ну с тибетцами законодательство насчёт применения сиддхи не всегда проканает далеко....Была история, ещё в начале их эмиграции в Индию, когда какой-то чандзо (завхоз) из Гьюто элементарно воровал деньги Сангхи. Его просили это прекратить, а он всё не унимался типа... Тогда была сделана пуджа Махакалы и через несколько дней чандзо благополучно отправили в чистую землю. И не придраться, да?)


Относительно теоретической возможности данного события уже высказался уважаемый Sadhak.
Добавлю только, что кроме Мао есть (и было) масса удачных кандидатов - Папа Док Дювалье, например))
Честно сказать думаю, что по тибетской традиции бедолагу задушили или отравили.

Но - дело не в этом. Только я заметил, что проблему, которую можно было решить при помощи *увольнения*,
сострадательные Ламы решили при помощи * убийства*? Это же полный неадекват, на уровне самых "отмороженных" ОПГ.
Если в этой ситуации "не придраться" - то я уж и не знаю))

----------

Чагна Дордже (02.05.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Относительно теоретической возможности данного события уже высказался уважаемый Sadhak.
> Добавлю только, что кроме Мао есть (и было) масса удачных кандидатов - Папа Док Дювалье, например))
> Честно сказать думаю, что по тибетской традиции бедолагу задушили или отравили.
> 
> Но - дело не в этом. Только я заметил, что проблему, которую можно было решить при помощи *увольнения*,
> сострадательные Ламы решили при помощи * убийства*? Это же полный неадекват, на уровне самых "отмороженных" ОПГ.
> Если в этой ситуации "не придраться" - то я уж и не знаю))


Всегда есть страшилка для неверующих. 
Для Мао - не убей, для вора не украдии, но не для всех это работает. 
Пуджу Махакалы в некоторых монастырях каждый день поют.

----------


## Нико

> Но - дело не в этом. Только я заметил, что проблему, которую можно было решить при помощи *увольнения*,
> сострадательные Ламы решили при помощи * убийства*? Это полный неадекват, на уровне самых "отмороженных" ОПГ.
> Если в этой ситуации "не придраться" - то я уж и не знаю))


Да и я, собственно, не знаю, правда ли эта история или выдумки монахов для рекламы сиддхи :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> вот такая крамольная мысль – так что же они Мао Цзедуна так не отправили?



Карма не срослась?




> Почему несмотря на наивысшую концентрацию учителей, махасидх самого разного ранга и вероисповедения, пудж, ритуалов и т.п. продолжает так трясти Непал, падают реликвии и монастыри  точно так же как и обычкновенные сараи?


Карма, говорят :EEK!:

----------


## Legba

> Да и я, собственно, не знаю, правда ли эта история или выдумки монахов для рекламы сиддхи


Вне зависимости от намерения, получилась реклама управленческой несостоятельности, равно как и отсутствия элементарных нравственных принципов.

----------


## Legba

> Карма не срослась?
> 
>  Карма, говорят


Как это мило. А сиддхи это, в принципе, и есть управляемое нарушение причинно-следственной связи.
Люди не летают, не общаются на неизвестных им языках и не убивают других путем чтения заклинаний. Потому что карма.))
Т.е. твое заявление выглядит, в общем и целом, так:
"- Наши ребята умеют выходить за пределы причинно-следственной связи!
 - Почему же они не делают этого в тех случаях, когда это действительно нужно?
 - А в силу причинно-следственной связи!"
Короче говоря, в твоем описании сиддхи очень напоминают Неуловимого Джо.
В несерьезных случаях их не применяют, поскольку нефиг.
В серьезных случаях их не применяют, поскольку карма.
И увидеть ничего подобного нельзя, поскольку недостаточно веры.

Что-то мне это напоминает... Ах да, конечно же:




> Где водятся Волшебники, 
> Где водятся Волшебники, 
> Где водятся Волшебники, 
> В фантазиях твоих. 
> С кем водятся Волшебники, 
> С кем водятся Волшебники, 
> С кем водятся Волшебники, 
> А с тем, кто верит в них.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (03.05.2015), Sadhak (03.05.2015), Shus (03.05.2015), Дубинин (03.05.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2015), Паня (03.05.2015)

----------


## Sadhak

Ну и вот еще бородатый аргрумент – для того чтобы нарушить причинно-следственные связи, ведь тоже нужны свои причины, а то придем к Богу-Творцу, создающему из ничего что-то.
Можно объяснить все на свете кармой, без проблем, но тогда надо признать, что абсолютно любое действие принципиально за нее не выходит, а потому беспокоиться хоть о чем-то просто глупо. Хотя ведь и это тоже карма...

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> И увидеть ничего подобного нельзя, поскольку недостаточно веры.


Какие-то увидеть можно, думаю, но нужна реализация. Как к примеру увидеть парачиттаджняну (чтение мыслей)? Ну или знание прошлых жизней? 
Что касается каких-то совсем внешних сиддхи, как хождение по воде, левитация, прохождение сквозь стены и т.д., то я не очень понимаю какой смысл в их демонстрации перед широкой аудиторией. Современного чудотворца скорее окружат спецслужбы, ученые и бизнесмены, нежели преданные ученики, желающие принести благо всем живым существам. 
Матьё Рикар проходил исследования в Висконсинском Университете и далеко ушел за планку "очень счастливый". Ну или аналогичный эксперимент проводился с Йонге Мингьюром Ринпоче. Казалось бы, люди ну просто купаются в счастье, надо срочно всем становиться такими же! Но вот какой-то особой динамики в мире не наблюдается. Даже в среде буддистов эти новости как-то уже подзабылись, по-моему...  :Smilie: 

Уже где-то писал, что при общении с ламами я видел очень странные и необычные вещи. Как "демонстрацию сиддхи" эти слуачи не классифицирую, потому что у меня нет вещественных доказательств того, что это были чудесные способности конкретных практиков (а не какие-то мои персональные глюки/чудеса погоды), но такой возможности не исключаю  :Smilie: 

Что касается термина "карма", который в этой теме неоднократно употреблялся, то зачастую подразумевается не та कर्म, о которой написано в священных текстах, а русский народный фатализм с индо-тибетской изюминкой. Поэтому "все по карме"  :Big Grin:

----------

Legba (03.05.2015), Дубинин (03.05.2015), Кузьмич (04.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Какие-то увидеть можно, думаю, но нужна реализация. Как к примеру увидеть парачиттаджняну (чтение мыслей)?


Ну вот тут, как раз, никаких проблем. "Великий Гуру, скажите мне номер телефона, который я сейчас думаю" - и всего делов))
С прошлыми жизнями да, история посложнее))





> Что касается каких-то совсем внешних сиддхи, как хождение по воде, левитация, прохождение сквозь стены и т.д., то я не очень понимаю какой смысл в их демонстрации перед широкой аудиторией. Современного чудотворца скорее окружат спецслужбы, ученые и бизнесмены, нежели преданные ученики, желающие принести благо всем живым существам.


Вот именно поэтому я и говорил о том, что наиболее адекватные сиддхи - говорить на языке аудитории. Никакие спецслужбы не докопаются - всегда можно сказать, что просто выучил язык.)) Польза для аудитории - очевидна.




> Матьё Рикар проходил исследования в Висконсинском Университете и далеко ушел за планку "очень счастливый". Ну или аналогичный эксперимент проводился с Йонге Мингьюром Ринпоче. Казалось бы, люди ну просто купаются в счастье, надо срочно всем становиться такими же! Но вот какой-то особой динамики в мире не наблюдается. Даже в среде буддистов эти новости как-то уже подзабылись, по-моему...


А - вот это интересный момент. Обрати внимание - ты сам говоришь "только покажи чего, сразу ученые набегут" - как о чем то плохом. И тут же ссылаешься на результаты деятельности этих самых ученых (в тех редких случаях, когда кто-то решился стать объектом исследования), как на позитивный пример.))
Что касается динамики в мире. Исследования выявили (не только упомянутые тобой) что несомненную пользу приносит занятия шаматхой-випашьяной. И все.
И медитация сейчас, и впрямь, весьма популярна - причем не в нью-эйджевском, а в самом светском ключе. Но будет становиться больше практикующих шаматху, а вовсе не буддистов. "Тибетцам" же,  в основном, в ломину заниматься шаматхой - лучше мантры почитать, в колокольцы позвенеть и все такое.)) 




> Что касается термина "карма", который в этой теме неоднократно употреблялся, то зачастую подразумевается не та कर्म, о которой написано в священных текстах, а русский народный фатализм с индо-тибетской изюминкой. Поэтому "все по карме"


"Ченрезиг все видит, Ченрезиг никого не прощает!"(с)

----------

Паня (03.05.2015)

----------


## Olle

Одного китайско-вьетнамского мастера кунгфу или ушу, кому как угодно, в поезде на территории тогда еще СССР, обчистил попутчик и сошел ночью. Он сам мне рассказывал, что пришел я к нему домой, его убивать. А открыла дверь его мама, такая хорошая женщина, что мне стало ее жаль и я ничего не стал делать, просто ушел. Я его спрашивал, а как ты его нашел, ведь ни адреса, ничего не было. Он сказал мне, что он нужен был мне, поэтому я его нашел. 
А так мужик как мужик, ну еще кунгфу знает.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Ну вот тут, как раз, никаких проблем. "Великий Гуру, скажите мне номер телефона, который я сейчас думаю" - и всего делов))
> С прошлыми жизнями да, история посложнее))


Так никто и не спрашивает ведь) Помню, как народ зашевелился, когда Шри Сингха анонсировали приезд Ламы-чудотворца Карма Гьюрме. Кто-то 500 рублей давал, кто-то 10000, мол попросите через организаторов устроить нам акт возмездного чуда. А нужно было прям напролом идти, делать подношение и просить показать НЕЧТО  :Smilie:  Впрочем, Лама вполне может сказать, что ничего не умеет и деньгами тут вопрос не решить. Но в таком случае хотя бы можно будет сказать, что такой-то Лама не позиционирует себя как сиддха и по его словам не обладает какими-либо необычными способностями. Пока же мы только выстраиваем предположения насчет сиддховости гипотетических лам))



> Обрати внимание - ты сам говоришь "только покажи чего, сразу ученые набегут" - как о чем то плохом. И тут же ссылаешься на результаты деятельности этих самых ученых (в тех редких случаях, когда кто-то решился стать объектом исследования), как на позитивный пример.))


Против ученых мужей я ничего не имею и глубоко убежден, что главы школ тибетского буддизма должны находиться в постоянном диалоге с представителями науки. Что-то вроде диспутов с представителями других учений. Без этого не будет никакого развития, все окончательно порастет пылью, перемешанной с цампой, и затем канет в небытие.
Тут же скорее акцент на том, что совершение чудес не принесет нужного результата и может наоборот только создаст проблемы чудотворцу и последователям буддизма в целом. Ведь если может один, то есть и другие! Собери 5 лам и получи тайфун у берегов геополитического противника в подарок. К слову, оный и без лам можно вызвать, и без всяких индийских заклинаний  :Wink: 



> Что касается динамики в мире. Исследования выявили (не только упомянутые тобой) что несомненную пользу приносит занятия шаматхой-випашьяной. И все. И медитация сейчас, и впрямь, весьма популярна - причем не в нью-эйджевском, а в самом светском ключе.


А мне кажется, что шаматха с випашьяной практически не вышли за пределы духовно-религиозного круга и никак особо не повлияли на тех, кто ранее с этими терминами не был знаком. Что-то про медитацию сегодня слышали может сотни миллионов, а вот ежедневно и серьезно занимаются практикой от силы несколько тысяч.

----------

Legba (03.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Как это мило. А сиддхи это, в принципе, и есть управляемое нарушение причинно-следственной связи.
> ...


Ну строго говоря нет, просто предположительно делаются новые связи- не известные остальным (как двери обычно сами не открываются, но если фотоэлемент и пр..-то чудо- в каждом магазине..). Так и сиддхи- если предположительно пережить в сознании как "порождаешь" дхармы элементов (твёрдого- горячего..), то предположительно далее можно напорождать скажем руку трёхметровую или полёт.. или сквозь стену.. Ну тут,  или ни у кого не получается, или теория подкачала - читтаматро-мадьхъямицкая..?

----------

Legba (03.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Как к мадхъямаке сиддхи прицепить?

----------

Legba (03.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Как к мадхъямаке сиддхи прицепить?


А чего? зависимый ум убирает неведение относительно "больших кусков наружи и твёрдого-горячего.." и мутит новую переживалку- например себя летящего..
А всякие разборки что "всё есть ум" и "нет- есть и наружа", они вроде здесь не помеха.

----------


## Фил

> А чего? зависимый ум убирает неведение относительно "больших кусков наружи и твёрдого-горячего.." и мутит новую переживалку- например себя летящего..
> А всякие разборки что "всё есть ум" и "нет- есть и наружа", они вроде здесь не помеха.


 это аутотренинг, а не мадхъямака!

----------


## Дубинин

Очень хочется летать мне,  по простому- оттолкнувшись-  передвинуться в пространстве шевеля чуть-чуть ногами, сверху наблюдать счастливо- удивление сограждан.
Я во сне- парю как птица, исполняя пируэты, но ворует, пробужденье- навык- там обыкновенный- в мире сонных наслаждений, не оставив и крупицы- столь желанного уменья.
Неужели лишь мечтами, в поисках лишь лучшей доли, рабством эволюционным, мозг творит величье древних, что парили над горами-в текстах религиозных? (((

----------

Кузьмич (04.05.2015), Мяснов (03.05.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2015), Паня (05.05.2015), Фил (03.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> это аутотренинг, а не мадхъямака!


Какой тренинг, вся Гелуг с Ямантакой- тантрой и прочими тантрами- йогами- побоку?
Вроде Нико- текст ЕСДЛ постила, где он мерИт  эти две системы (типа сначала растворяем всё как в читтаматре, а затем пребываем в "не нахождении мадхъямаки..)

----------

Фил (03.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Какой тренинг, вся Гелуг с Ямантакой- тантрой и прочими тантрами- йогами- побоку?
> Вроде Нико- текст ЕСДЛ постила, где он мерИт  эти две системы (типа сначала растворяем всё как в читтаматре, а затем пребываем в "не нахождении мадхъямаки..)


Хорошо что я этого не знаю  :Smilie: 
Такие вещи как-то мимо проходят.
А Вас то крепко зацепило!

----------

Дубинин (03.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Очень хочется летать мне,  по простому- оттолкнувшись-  передвинуться в пространстве шевеля чуть-чуть ногами, сверху наблюдать счастливо- удивление сограждан.
> Я во сне- парю как птица, исполняя пируэты, но ворует, пробужденье- навык- там обыкновенный- в мире сонных наслаждений, не оставив и крупицы- столь желанного уменья.
> Неужели лишь мечтами, в поисках лишь лучшей доли, рабством эволюционным, мозг творит величье древних, что парили над горами-в текстах религиозных? (((


Дубинин, а ты другими метрическими умеешь писать своё графоманство? Или нам придётся читать одно и то же до скончания сансары? :Kiss: 

(Тема окончательно зафлужена. Вместо разборок о справедливости оргвзносов, где появились уже новые голосования, в частности, ужастный пункт про "дхарма-бизнес", получаем "Запад и Ваджраяна номер энный").

----------


## Дубинин

> (Тема окончательно зафлужена. Вместо разборок о справедливости оргвзносов, где появились уже новые голосования, в частности, ужастный пункт про "дхарма-бизнес", получаем "Запад и Ваджраяна номер энный").


Это всё по теме-строго: нет сиддх- нет энтузиазма в оплате. На голых обещаниях лучшей доли через 18 жизней- кассу не поднимешь.

----------


## Фил

> Это всё по теме-строго: нет сиддх- нет энтузиазма в оплате. На голых обещаниях лучшей доли через 18 жизней- кассу не поднимешь.


А зачем за тхеравадинские ритриты платят? Там вообще никаких сиддх по определению. Платят то не за сиддхи, а за тусЭ  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (04.05.2015), Нико (04.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это всё по теме-строго: нет сиддх- нет энтузиазма в оплате. На голых обещаниях лучшей доли через 18 жизней- кассу не поднимешь.


Интересно, а зачем ньингмапинцы или сакьяпинцы или джонанговцы иные оргвзносы на учения своих лам прям ну очень нехилые устанавливают? Те же там не летают на учениях, верно??? И те же самые "голые обещания", правда, могут и в одну жизнь что-то пообещать, но суть дела от этого не изменится :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дубинин

> Интересно, а зачем ньингмапинцы или сакьяпинцы или джонанговцы иные оргвзносы на учения своих лам прям ну очень нехилые устанавливают? Те же там не летают на учениях, верно??? И те же самые "голые обещания", правда, могут и в одну жизнь что-то пообещать, но суть дела от этого не изменится


Значит обещания правильно подают, организуют правильно (гадания индивидуальные потоком и пр..), упор на тайну, в биографиях обилие "вчера уменьшившихся и урадугашихся". Но и это своё небольшое "дно" имеет- до первого кризиса и пр.. (надеюсь вопрос "зачем собирают" (кроме чисто оргов)- риторический))

----------

Нико (04.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> А зачем за тхеравадинские ритриты платят? Там вообще никаких сиддх по определению. Платят то не за сиддхи, а за тусЭ


Если лично подносят? так они на "дану" как "собаки Павлова"- на звонок- натасканы. А если про оргвзносы вопрос?- то там всё скромнее- чем они остальных (кому больше повезло с "Царями Дхармы")- и "тыкают в глаза"))

----------

Фил (04.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Ну и однако есть чем тыкать!  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (04.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> А зачем за тхеравадинские ритриты платят? Там вообще никаких сиддх по определению. Платят то не за сиддхи, а за тусЭ


С тхераваддинами все проще)) Поскольку в качестве видьядхар и махасиддх их Наставники себя не позиционируют,
не возникает когнитивного диссонанса при ответе на простой вопрос:
"Если вы можете, топнув ногой, превратить все окружающее в золото - зачем мне платить оргвзнос?
А если не можете - зачем заявляете себе прямыми наследниками тех, кто мог?))"

----------

Дубинин (04.05.2015), Паня (05.05.2015), Фил (04.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> С тхераваддинами все проще)) Поскольку в качестве видьядхар и махасиддх их Наставники себя не позиционируют,
> не возникает когнитивного диссонанса при ответе на простой вопрос:
> "Если вы можете, топнув ногой, превратить все окружающее в золото - зачем мне платить оргвзнос?
> А если не можете - зачем заявляете себе прямыми наследниками тех, кто мог?))"


А задавали такие вопросы?
И что отвечают?

----------

Нико (04.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> А задавали такие вопросы?
> И что отвечают?


Нешто Вы не знаете?)) Отвечают - "ну что вы, я простой монах (нагпа, практик Дхармы), никаких реализаций у меня нет, просто говорю, что в книжке написано".
Следующий вопрос ("Так может я сам книжку-то почитаю?!") тонет в умиленных вздохах паствы "Оооо, наш Гуру такой скромный, сам Ваджрадара, а говорит ничего не реализовал! Слава ему, слава!". Вот, к примеру, Нико - лайкнула Ваш вопрос. Давайте ее спросим - почему она получает учения по Чод от Ринпоче, который сам говорит:  "Я сам-то неважно делаю эту практику, мало что получается. У меня слух и голос плохой". В любой другой области логично было-бы сказать - ОК, а может мы послушаем того, у кого получается? Может оно как-то полезнее будет? Ан нет.))))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (05.05.2015), Дубинин (04.05.2015), Максим& (22.06.2015), Паня (05.05.2015), Фил (04.05.2015), Шавырин (07.05.2015), Эделизи (06.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот, к примеру, Нико - лайкнула Ваш вопрос. Давайте ее спросим - почему она получает учения по Чод от Ринпоче, который сам говорит:  "Я сам-то неважно делаю эту практику, мало что получается. У меня слух и голос плохой". В любой другой области логично было-бы сказать - ОК, а может мы послушаем того, у кого получается? Может оно как-то полезнее будет? Ан нет.))))


А у меня всё просто. Моим коренным гуру является Богдо-геген Ринпоче, который превосходно пел чод со всеми мелодиями и пр. Так вот, за несколько лет до своего ухода Богдо-геген Ринпоче мне сказал лично: "Моим преемником будет Озер Ринпоче. Прими его как гуру, не сомневайся, просто верь". Ринпоче сказал это не только мне, а всем ученикам и монголам. 

Вчера перед вангом чод Озер Ринпоче сказал: "Не понимаю почему, но Богдо-геген Ринпоче выбрал именно меня как продолжателя его традиции. Он очень на этом настаивал, говорил мне об этом снова и снова. Он сказал мне, что в будущем мне придётся давать ванги чода много, много раз". 

Так что у меня нет проблем. Тем более, кажется, у меня есть кармическая связь с Озером Ринпоче (кстати, основателем монастыря Сера в одном из своих прошлых воплощений), мне он очень близок как гуру. И совершенно не нужны какие-то другие замечательные певцы чод, не пойду я их искать. Мне достаточно).

----------

Фил (04.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Так что у меня нет проблем.


Хорошо. Возникает несколько вопросов - к тебе лично. Ламримы любых традиций настаивают на проверке Учителя, 
необходимость наличия у него определенных качеств и т.д. Я так понимаю, тебе этот процесс заменило "назначение сверху"?
Почему тебя не смущает вопиющее несоответствие ситуации как коренным текстам, так и комментариям?

Вопрос второй. Я конечно рад, что ты, с истинно махаянским состраданием, на все вопросы отвечаешь "а у меня лично нет проблем!".
Но все же - как подразумевается должны действовать остальные живые существа, которым никто не говорил "а ты просто верь"?
(И которым Будда Шакьямуни говорил нечто прямо противоположное)).
Вот заявлено - общая лекция, потом ванг. Т.е. подразумевается, что некто вверит свою жизнь человеку, которого видит второй раз в жизни.
При этом, на лекции этот человек говорит о собственной некомпетентности. Ну и где, в этой истории, проверка Гуру и прочее?
Атише понадобилось на проверку Учителя 12 лет - он что, просто никак не мог разобраться, то ли дело сейчас?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (05.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Тогда у кого когнитивный диссонанс? У спрашивающего или отвечающего? У отвечающего судя по всему нет. Ему не западло  признаться что он ничего не умеет и криворукий, уже респект за честность.

Значит у спрашивающего когнитивный диссонанс?
А это что - это когда фантазии с реальностью не совпадают. Диссонируют.

----------

Нико (04.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо. Возникает несколько вопросов - к тебе лично. Ламримы любых традиций настаивают на проверке Учителя, 
> необходимость наличия у него определенных качеств и т.д. Я так понимаю, тебе этот процесс заменило "назначение сверху"?
> Почему тебя не смущает вопиющее несоответствие ситуации как коренным текстам, так и комментариям?
> 
> Вопрос второй. Я конечно рад, что ты, с истинно махаянским состраданием, на все вопросы отвечаешь "а у меня лично нет проблем!".
> Но все же - как подразумевается должны действовать остальные живые существа, которым никто не говорил "а ты просто верь"?
> (И которым Будда Шакьямуни говорил нечто прямо противоположное)).
> Вот заявлено - общая лекция, потом ванг. Т.е. подразумевается, что некто вверит свою жизнь человеку, которого видит второй раз в жизни.
> При этом, на лекции этот человек говорит о собственной некомпетентности. Ну и где, в этой истории, проверка Гуру и прочее?
> Атише понадобилось на проверку Учителя 12 лет - он что, просто никак не мог разобраться, то ли дело сейчас?


Ну тут, как говорится, многое зависит от преданности гуру. Поскольку Богдо-геген Ринпоче всегда был безошибочен в том, что он говорил мне, а также обладал ясновидением, я приняла его указание как данность. Кроме того, я, конечно же, уже знала Озера Ринпоче раньше, и кое в чём могла и убедиться сама))). Я не говорю, что все должны поступать так же, наоборот, проверка и исследование -- это очень важное дело!
Но можно ведь впасть и в другую крайность, как в одной истории про одного ученика, который сказал своему потенциальному гуру: "Я хочу проверять тебя как гуру много лет". И учитель ему сказал: "Я тоже хочу проверять тебя как ученика много лет". Поскольку проверка заняла почти всю оставшуюся жизнь, в итоге так ничего достигнуто не было....)

В случае с Озером Ринпоче могу сказать одно: все чодовские ученики Богдо-гегена Ринпоче приняли его как гуру. А про остальных, которые видели второй раз в жизни, ничего не знаю. Кто не хотел получать ванг, на него не пришёл.))))

А вот с Еше Сильвано Намкаем, видно, не такая однозначная ситуация выходит.....

----------


## Нико

> Атише понадобилось на проверку Учителя 12 лет - он что, просто никак не мог разобраться, то ли дело сейчас?


Не, Атиша не 12 лет проверял. 

Вот цитата из ламы Сопы Ринпоче:

"Вспомните, как лама Атиша проверял ламу Суварнадвипи перед тем, как получить у него учения. Лама Атиша уже был великим учёным всей Дхармы Будды до того, как отправился в Индонезию, чтобы прослушать учения о бодхичитте ламы Суварнадвипи. В то время транспортные средства были очень примитивными, поэтому путешествие на морском судне из Индии до Суматры, где жил лама Суварнадвипи, заняло более года. 

Даже после таких тяжких испытаний в пути, многих опасностей и столкновения со множеством препятствий лама Атиша и его ученики, которые все были великими учёными, сведушими в пяти науках, не сразу отправились на встречу с ламой Суварнадвипи, прибыв в то место, где он проживал. *Несколько дней они отдыхали*, и в это время лама Атиша изучал качества ламы Суварнадвипи, расспрашивая его близких  учеников о том, как лама живёт и что он практикует. Несмотря на то, что лама Суварнадвипи, держатель учений Будды Майтреи, был известен как великий бодхисаттва и знаменит своей учёностью, чистотой и добросердечием, лама Атиша не довольствовался лишь его высокой репутацией. Ему потребовалось больше времени для проверки, и только проанализировав поведение ламы Суварнадвипи, он получил от него учения.

После этого лама Атиша прожил двенадцать лет у ламы Суварнадвипи. Получив от него полные учения о бодхичитте, подобно тому, как содержимое одного горшка переливают в другой, лама Атиша породил бодхичитту".

----------


## Legba

> Тогда у кого когнитивный диссонанс? У спрашивающего или отвечающего? У отвечающего судя по всему нет. Ему не западло  признаться что он ничего не умеет и криворукий, уже респект за честность.
> 
> Значит у спрашивающеоо когнитивный диссонанс?
> А это что - это когда фантазии с реальностью не совпадают. Диссонируют.


Натурально, у спрашивающего.
Но речь не о несовпадении *собственных фантазий* с реальностью (что, кстати, истинно верующие все время пытаются заявить).
Речь о несовпадении *доктринальных заявлений* с реальностью. Что достаточно губительно, ИМХО.

Пример, прям вот свежий. Что нам говорит Будда Шакьямуни?




> Потому мы и говорим, каламы, не основывайтесь на том, что было сказано многократно, ни на традициях, ни на слухах, ни на писаниях, ни на предположениях, ни на догмах, ни на умственных построениях, ни на откровениях, ни на чьих-то кажущихся способностях, *ни на соображениях типа "это монах — наш учитель"*. Но, каламы, когда вы сами знаете, что какие-то вещи плохи, предосудительны, не одобряются вашим сознанием, а будучи предприняты и совершены, ведут к вреду и болезни, оставляйте их.


А что же именно в тибетской традиции? Ок:




> Поэтому великий Орген Ринпоче сказал:
> Не проверить учителя — все равно что выпить яд.





> Сказано:
> Не проверив учителя со всем тщанием, 
> Последователи растратят благие заслуги.
> Обманувшись, они утратят обретенную возможность свобод, 
> Как тот, кто принял ядовитую змею за тень дерева.


Ну, и так далее. Никаких собственных фантазий, правда? Но - что же мы видим на практике, прямо вот сейчас?



> Прими его как гуру, не сомневайся, просто верь


У меня эта ситуация вызывает когнитивный диссонанс. Почему не вызывает у остальных - прям даже и не знаю.)))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (05.05.2015), Фил (04.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> А вот с Еше Сильвано Намкаем, видно, не такая однозначная ситуация выходит.....


Это почему вдруг? 
Не наш мальчик?))))

Заметь, на первый вопрос ты не ответила, а во втором опять подчеркнула, что проблемы живых существ - это их личное дело, нехай сами разбираются.)))




> Поскольку проверка заняла почти всю оставшуюся жизнь, в итоге так ничего достигнуто не было....)


Хорошая история. Я так понимаю, в твоем-то случае есть серьезные достижения, коли ты не откладывала так надолго проверку? :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> У меня эта ситуация вызывает когнитивный диссонанс. Почему не вызывает у остальных - прям даже и не знаю.)))


Вероятно, Ринпоче был уверен в том, что у меня его слова не вызовут когнитивного диссонанса. Как не вызывали оного поручения, которые давал Тилопа Наропе, и Марпа -- Миларепе. Этот тонкий нюанс тоже нельзя упускать из виду!))))

----------


## Нико

> Это почему вдруг? 
> Не наш мальчик?))))


Нет, я просто слышала, что некоторые даже покинули ДО из-за этого "когнитивного диссонанса".

----------


## Legba

> Нет, я просто слышала, что некоторые даже покинули ДО из-за этого "когнитивного диссонанса".


Т.е. в случае с ДО "назначение сверху" - нехорошо, а в твоем случае это прям как у Тилопы с Наропой? Круто, так держать.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (05.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> У меня эта ситуация вызывает когнитивный диссонанс. Почему не вызывает у остальных - прям даже и не знаю.)))


Потому что у тех у кого вызывает - туда не ходят.
А те кто ходят - у тех не вызывает.
А если и вызывает и при этом продолжает туда ходить....
Значит и это тоже для чего то нужно  :Smilie: 
Если когнитивный диссонанс возникает - значит это кому нибудь нужно.

Ну действительно.
Можно резюмировать Дубинина: мне вешают лапшу и меня это бесит.
Так не ходите туда. Ладно бы еще они со всем вертепом у вас в подъезде располагались. 
Причем даже лапшу то не вешают, честно признаются: ничего не умеем.
Т.е. "меня бесит что где то там в каких то текстах что-то написано".
Ну наплюйте и забудьте, делов то  :Smilie: 
Мало ли чего где написано.

----------

Нико (04.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. в случае с ДО "назначение сверху" - нехорошо, а в твоем случае это прям как у Тилопы с Наропой? Круто, так держать.


Да, мы такие :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Не наропы мы, конечно, но подражать-то можно!)

----------


## Legba

> Потому что у тех у кого вызывает - туда не ходят.
> А те кто ходят - у тех не вызывает.
> А если и вызывает и при этом продолжает туда ходить....
> Значит и это тоже для чего то нужно 
> Если когнитивный диссонанс возникает - значит это кому нибудь нужно.
> 
> Ну действительно.
> Можно резюмировать Дубинина: мне вешают лапшу и меня это бесит.
> Так не ходите туда. Ладно бы еще они со всем вертепом у вас в подъезде располагались. 
> ...


Ну, если речь обо мне лично, тексты, как раз, меня ничуть не бесят.))
А вот лицемерное провозглашение "опоры на учение, а не на личность" - 
и тотально противоположная деятельность это да, подбешивает. 
И то - не сильно, как любое другое ханжество.))
И таки да, я практически никуда и не хожу))

----------

Фил (04.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А вот лицемерное провозглашение "опоры на учение, а не на личность" - 
> и тотально противоположная деятельность это да, подбешивает.


Почему лицемерное? Почему ханжество? Опора должна быть на учение, и Дхарма -- основное Прибежище. Всё так и остаётся, а если возникает противоположное, это проблемы тех, кто вместо Дхармы опирается только на личность.

----------

Фил (04.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Почему лицемерное? Почему ханжество? Опора должна быть на учение, и Дхарма -- основное Прибежище. Всё так и остаётся, а если возникает противоположное, это проблемы тех, кто вместо Дхармы опирается только на личность.


Может имеется в виду что-то где-то как-то кто-то.
Да и бог с ними...
Разворовывание национального достояния и богатства - вот уж куда более реальная тема для бешенства.

----------


## Legba

> Почему лицемерное? Почему ханжество? Опора должна быть на учение, и Дхарма -- основное Прибежище. Всё так и остаётся, а если возникает противоположное, это проблемы тех, кто вместо Дхармы опирается только на личность.


Слушай, ну это даже не прикольно... Перечитай собственные посты, что ли)))

----------


## Нико

> Слушай, ну это даже не прикольно... Перечитай собственные посты, что ли)))


Ты о том, что следует много лет проверять учителя, как в ламриме написано, да? Так я ж этого не отрицаю. И потому у меня мало учителей, я не хожу на всякие ванги любого прибывшего ламы-ринпоче. Просто не надо следование советам коренного гуру путать с "опорой на личность, а не на Дхарму".

----------


## Legba

> Ты о том, что следует много лет проверять учителя, как в ламриме написано, да? Так я ж этого не отрицаю. И потому у меня мало учителей, я не хожу на всякие ванги любого прибывшего ламы-ринпоче. Просто не надо следование советам коренного гуру путать с "опорой на личность, а не на Дхарму".


Даже если совет противоречит словам Будды? Я плохо помню, но кажется в Ламриме эта тема освещена  :Wink: 
Я же не задаю уж совсем страшных вопросов типа "а как, чисто технически, можно проверить качества Гуру у ЕСДЛ?")))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (05.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Даже если совет противоречит словам Будды? Я плохо помню, но кажется в Ламриме эта тема освещена 
> Я же не задаю уж совсем страшных вопросов типа "а как, чисто технически, можно проверить качества Гуру у ЕСДЛ?")))


А чего страшного?
Я вот например могу сказать: я с ним лично не знаком, поэтому проверить не могу никак.
Вы, я так полагаю, тоже.

----------


## Legba

> А чего страшного?
> Я вот например могу сказать: я с ним лично не знаком, поэтому проверить не могу никак.
> Вы, я так полагаю, тоже.


Это для Нико - страшный вопрос))) 
Конечно же, в ситуации, когда личное общение невозможно - проверить ничего нельзя)

----------


## Нико

> Даже если совет противоречит словам Будды? Я плохо помню, но кажется в Ламриме эта тема освещена


Нет, если совет противоречит Дхарме, согласно ламриму, ему можно не следовать, почтительно объяснив учителю, что ты на такое не способен. 

Хотя,как говорят, есть исключительные ученики, которые следуют всем советам гуру, даже противоречащим, т.к. считают, что они даны с определённой целью и пр.

----------


## Нико

> Это для Нико - страшный вопрос))) 
> Конечно же, в ситуации, когда личное общение невозможно - проверить ничего нельзя)


Никакой это не страшный вопрос. Его Святейшество необязательно знать лично, чтобы убедиться в его качествах. Распорядок дня Его Святейшества всем давно известен чуть ли не до минуты, вся его жизнь совершенно прозрачна для человечества). Ну и главное -- учение, которое он даёт.

----------


## Legba

> Хотя,как говорят, есть исключительные ученики, которые следуют всем советам гуру, даже противоречащим, т.к. считают, что они даны с определённой целью и пр.


"Говорят" это, конечно, ценная отсылка. В Ламриме так, а вот "говорят" можно и по другому. Это, ИМХО, и называется лицемерие.
А ты, я так понял, как раз и относишься к тем самым *исключительным* ученикам?

----------


## Нико

> Говорят" это, конечно, ценная отсылка. В Ламриме так, а вот "говорят" можно и по другому. Это, ИМХО, и называется лицемерие.


Помимо ламрима, есть и другие учения. Например, жизнеописания Наропы и Миларепы -- это тоже учение де факто. 




> А ты, я так понял, как раз и относишься к тем самым *исключительным* ученикам?


Нет). Раньше я тупо делала всё без исключения, что говорил мне делать один гуру (прекрасно тебе известный), и об этом впоследствии пожалела. Но это было раньше).

----------


## Нико

И, кстати, про оговорки насчёт того, что можно в чём-то не слушаться учителя. Есть тексты, в которых об этом ни словом не упоминается, и просто говорится: "Делай всё, что радует святой ум гуру, и не делай ничего, что вызвало бы его недовольство".

----------


## Legba

> Помимо ламрима, есть и другие учения. Например, жизнеописания Наропы и Миларепы -- это тоже учение де факто.


Учения, говоришь? ОК, тогда давай применять это учение в обе стороны. Как ты помнишь, Тилопа был при первой встрече с Наропой весьма убедителен,
и не говорил "ой, да я толком и не знаю ничего". )) Марпа? Не будем даже обсуждать спецэффекты, возникавшие, когда он давал учение. Ограничимся тем фактом, что Миларепа жил у него, а Марпа предложил еще и обеспечить его питанием. Ну это так, к вопросу об оргвзносах)) Или мы микшируем учения по степени удобства в конкретный момент - подходит Ламрим - хорошо, не очень подходит - вспоминаем намтары)))






> Раньше я тупо делала всё без исключения, что говорил мне делать один гуру (прекрасно тебе известный), и об этом впоследствии пожалела. Но это было раньше).


А теперь ты делаешь то, что сказал *другой* Гуру. Я не к тому, что новый Гуру - чем либо нехорош. Но особых изменений в подходе к вопросу я не наблюдаю.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (05.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Нико, победивший - проигрывает  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (06.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Как ты помнишь, Тилопа был при первой встрече с Наропой весьма убедителен,
> и не говорил "ой, да я толком и не знаю ничего". )) Марпа? Не будем даже обсуждать спецэффекты, возникавшие, когда он давал учение.


Т.е. всё возмущение опять возвращается к вопросу о сиддхах. Но ведь ФИЛ (! :Facepalm: ) уже сказал тут, что "не хотите -- не ходите"))).



> Ограничимся тем фактом, что Миларепа жил у него, а Марпа предложил еще и обеспечить его питанием. Ну это так, к вопросу об оргвзносах)


) 

Ну так и у Богдо-гегена Ринпоче ученики жили и питались бесплатно). А оргвзносы не имеют отношение к учениям,они имеют отношение только к нищете организаторов.... Не у всех есть спонсоры!




> Или мы микшируем учения по степени удобства в конкретный момент - подходит Ламрим - хорошо, не очень подходит - вспоминаем намтары)))


Мне как раз приятнее ламримовский вариант. Но лама Сопа Ринпоче, например, когда говорит про гуру-йогу, говорит довольно жёстко, без особых поблажек))). Он даже в сексуальных домогательствах гуру видит лишь чистый ум, а не похоть).



> А теперь ты делаешь то, что сказал *другой* Гуру. Я не к тому, что новый Гуру - чем либо нехорош. Но особых изменений в подходе к вопросу я не наблюдаю.


[/QUOTE]

Просто другой Гуру от меня ничего не просит :Smilie:  Кроме как развития бодхичитты))).

----------


## Legba

> Т.е. всё возмущение опять возвращается к вопросу о сиддхах.


Какое возмущение, о чем ты? Просто если мы с лояльной Ламримовской модели отношений переключаемся на жестко-тантрическую,
логично применять повышенные требования не только к ученику, но и к Учителю, правда?




> Ну так и у Богдо-гегена Ринпоче ученики жили и питались бесплатно).


Что у меня лично вызывает безмерное уважение. К сожалению, это единичный случай.




> А оргвзносы не имеют отношение к учениям,они имеют отношение только к нищете организаторов.... Не у всех есть спонсоры!


А нищета организаторов, случайно, не имеет отношения к их нежеланию работать?))




> Мне как раз приятнее ламримовский вариант.


Но на практике ты его не придерживаешься))




> Просто другой Гуру от меня ничего не просит Кроме как развития бодхичитты))).


И в очередной раз - ты выбираешь чему следовать по критерию удобства.
_В Ламриме написано, что гуру нужно проверять, а указаний, Ламриму противоречащих, не слушаться...
Хм. Однако мне вот тут Гуру назначили, проще послушаться... А, я послушаюсь, будет, типа, как в тантре...
Только тогда нужно всего слушаться, а это иногда боком выходит... Но такого уж вроде ничего и не просят,
буду, пожалуй, как в тантре._ 

Самое интересное, что даже на случай сексуальных домогательств уже есть домашняя заготовка.
Всегда можно сказать - ну так Лама Сопа сказал же, что это от чистого ума))))))

----------


## Нико

> Какое возмущение, о чем ты? Просто если мы с лояльной Ламримовской модели отношений переключаемся на жестко-тантрическую,
> логично применять повышенные требования не только к ученику, но и к Учителю, правда?


Логично. Повышенные требования они завсегда не лишними будут. Но есть один нюанс....) Если ты, например, впервые увидел гуру, и что-то там у тебя щёлкнуло внутри, к сожалению, все ламримовские правила не сработают. Ты примешь его как гуру своего через минуту. 




> Что у меня лично вызывает безмерное уважение. К сожалению, это единичный случай


.


Да, Богдо-геген Ринпоче был исключительным в этом вопросе. И, кстати, лама Озер очень чем-то напоминает Богдо-гегена. Такое же неприятие денег, такое же отсутствие 8 мирских дхарм и пр. (Ты ведь спрашивал, что, мол, если Озер Ринпоче откровенно говорит, что плохо поёт чод, почему бы не пойти к другим, хорошо-поющим?) Так вот: пение в чоде не главное. Можно петь без слуха, словно тебе на башку наступил медведь, но при этом прекрасно реализовывать основные цели практики чод. (Хотя Богдо-геген Ринпоче в этом вопросе был эстет))





> Нищета организаторов, случайно, не имеет отношения к их нежеланию работать?))


Если ты об организаторах, реальных организаторах, то они почти все работают. Но их слишком мало, чтобы обеспечить..... Вот Ксюшка помогла в этом году, диво прям дивное! Спасибо ей! 





> Но на практике ты его не придерживаешься))


На практику забила уже, так что не спрашивай даже).




> И в очередной раз - ты выбираешь чему следовать по критерию удобства.
> _В Ламриме написано, что гуру нужно проверять, а указаний, Ламриму противоречащих, не слушаться...
> Хм. Однако мне вот тут Гуру назначили, проще послушаться... А, я послушаюсь, будет, типа, как в тантре...
> Только тогда нужно всего слушаться, а это иногда боком выходит... Но такого уж вроде ничего и не просят,
> буду, пожалуй, как в тантре._


И я буду, пожалуй, как в тантре, а не как в ламриме.Т.е. "разгуляй малина"!



> Всегда можно сказать - ну так Лама Сопа сказал же, что это от чистого ума))))))


А чё ты на ламу Сопу примериваешься? Он, в отличие от нас с  тобой (пора уже посмотреть правде в глаза) --  святой человек, бодхисаттва.А мы кто? :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

Спасибо, дорогие Учителя прошлого, что писали Ламримы, собирали цитаты Благословенного... Но вы знаете, у меня внутри щелкнуло, и теперь я буду игнорировать все, что вы написали.))))

И кстати, вот хороший пример того, как это все работает. Лама Сопа - святой человек, бодхисаттва. Хорошо, спасибо за декларацию. Я даже не буду спрашивать, способностями бодхисаттвы какого бхуми он обладает (благо, они подробно описаны) - очевидно, что никто ничего подобного не видел. Но вот почему я сейчас, как ты полагаешь, должен признать этот факт? Или просто все должны соглашаться - ну, раз люди говорят, что святой человек - наверное и впрямь святой. Обоснуй уж свою точку зрения.

----------

Дубинин (05.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо, дорогие Учителя прошлого, что писали Ламримы, собирали цитаты Благословенного... Но вы знаете, у меня внутри щелкнуло, и теперь я буду игнорировать все, что вы написали.))))
> 
> И кстати, вот хороший пример того, как это все работает. Лама Сопа - святой человек, бодхисаттва. Хорошо, спасибо за декларацию. Я даже не буду спрашивать, способностями бодхисаттвы какого бхуми он обладает (благо, они подробно описаны) - очевидно, что никто ничего подобного не видел. Но вот почему я сейчас, как ты полагаешь, должен признать этот факт? Или просто все должны соглашаться - ну, раз люди говорят, что святой человек - наверное и впрямь святой. Обоснуй уж свою точку зрения.


Ну канешно, степень реализации ламы Сопы Ринпоче может увидеть только будда. Ты будда уже, или как?) Если ты видишь в ламе Сопе только монаха, который повторяет одно и то же, одно и то же, и временами как бы спит на лекции, чья это проблема? И кто будет или захочет определять, на каком бхуми он находится? Мне безразлично. Я знаю, что он как минимум бодхисаттва. )

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

Я, понятное дело, не Будда и не бодхисаттва. Но тебе не кажется, если немного отвлечься, удивительной сама постановка вопроса - этот Учитель - бодхисаттва, а если он производит впечатление спящего на лекции монаха - это ваши проблемы? Давай отвлечемся от Ламы Сопы - я читал только пару книжек, и мало о чем могу судить. В Ламримах пишут - проверяйте Учителя. В намтарах пишут - проверяйте Учителя. Но на простой вопрос - а почему этот дедушка бодхисаттва - ты не говоришь - я проверила качества и знания этого наставника и, насколько об этом в принципе можно судить, он великолепен. Я предпочту считать его бодхисаттвой - врзможно, от этого будет мне польза. Нет. Ты говоришь - а это у вас, ребяты, проблемы. Ну здорово, нечего сказать. По сути дела, западные ученики именно таким образом способствуют коррупции системы - уже и без того коррумпированной. Если в Тибете ребята чуть-что хватались за нож (Дзонгсар Кенце Ринпоче рассказывал трогательную историю как предидущего Дуджома Ринпоче, еще молодого, какие то кхампа прямо в храме били ногами - за вовремя неотданный долг) то западные ученики схавают вообще все. Ты вот кое в ком разочаровалась - но мало ли сейчас людей, которые будут завывать "это настоящий бодхисаттва, из сострадания даже обеты снял, а если вы этого не видите - у вас проблемы". Может быть, пора уже как то опираться на Ламрим и собственные мозги, а не на "щелчки в голове". И уж тем более странно, если у тебя "щелкнуло" ожидать, на этом основании, сходных реакций от других.

----------

Дубинин (05.05.2015), Максим& (22.06.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Я ничего не путаю,  или Миларепа по факту педагогических методов Марпы в итоге...  повесился?  И только оборвавшийся ремень позволил узнать счастливую концовку истории следования истинному Гуру?

https://youtu.be/jYN40R9Hjtg

----------


## Нико

> Я, понятное дело, не Будда и не бодхисаттва. Но тебе не кажется, если немного отвлечься, удивительной сама постановка вопроса - этот Учитель - бодхисаттва, а если он производит впечатление спящего на лекции монаха - это ваши проблемы? Давай отвлечемся от Ламы Сопы - я читал только пару книжек, и мало о чем могу судить. В Ламримах пишут - проверяйте Учителя. В намтарах пишут - проверяйте Учителя. Но на простой вопрос - а почему этот дедушка бодхисаттва - ты не говоришь - я проверила качества и знания этого наставника и, насколько об этом в принципе можно судить, он великолепен. Я предпочту считать его бодхисаттвой - врзможно, от этого будет мне польза. Нет. Ты говоришь - а это у вас, ребяты, проблемы. Ну здорово, нечего сказать. По сути дела, западные ученики именно таким образом способствуют коррупции системы - уже и без того коррумпированной. Если в Тибете ребята чуть-что хватались за нож (Дзонгсар Кенце Ринпоче рассказывал трогательную историю как предидущего Дуджома Ринпоче, еще молодого, какие то кхампа прямо в храме били ногами - за вовремя неотданный долг) то западные ученики схавают вообще все. Ты вот кое в ком разочаровалась - но мало ли сейчас людей, которые будут завывать "это настоящий бодхисаттва, из сострадания даже обеты снял, а если вы этого не видите - у вас проблемы". Может быть, пора уже как то опираться на Ламрим и собственные мозги, а не на "щелчки в голове". И уж тем более странно, если у тебя "щелкнуло" ожидать, на этом основании, сходных реакций от других.


Да я понимаю все эти проблемы. Но никто же не призывает *всех* считать неких тибетских дедушек или не дедушек бодхисаттвами или буддами. Это было бы как минимум смешно! Здесь речь только о тех отважных пацанах-девчёнках, которые приняли кого-то как учителя, установили  отношения гуру-ученик. Вот им и надо считать..... А не всем, Петя, не всем!))))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да я понимаю все эти проблемы. Но никто же не призывает *всех* считать неких тибетских дедушек или не дедушек бодхисаттвами или буддами. Это было бы как минимум смешно! Здесь речь только о тех отважных пацанах-девчёнках, которые приняли кого-то как учителя, установили  отношения гуру-ученик. Вот им и надо считать..... А не всем, Петя, не всем!))))


Иными словами- ты скрываешь метод своей проверки Ламы Сопы и остальных? Или вся проверка в только "ёкнуло внутри"?)))
(напоминаю тему- нет сиддхов- нечем проверить- нет энтузиазма платить за приезды-центры и наростают подозрения о большом гоневе..))

----------


## Legba

> Да я понимаю все эти проблемы. Но никто же не призывает *всех* считать неких тибетских дедушек или не дедушек бодхисаттвами или буддами. Это было бы как минимум смешно! Здесь речь только о тех отважных пацанах-девчёнках, которые приняли кого-то как учителя, установили  отношения гуру-ученик. Вот им и надо считать..... А не всем, Петя, не всем!))))


Я правильно понимаю, что этим пацанам и девченкам - отвага и "щелчки" успешно заменяют проверку Учителя и прочую ламримовскую "скуку"? ))) Вот смотри, смотри, что происходит. Тебе задали простой вопрос - почему ты решила, что это бодхисаттва? И что ты отвечаешь:
-А ты сам то кто? Будда что ли?
-Если не видите, что это бодхисаттва, это ваши проблемы.
-это только для отважных, а не для всех (лохов)

ОК, твою позицию я, как мне кажется, понял.

----------


## Legba

> Иными словами- ты скрываешь метод своей проверки Ламы Сопы и остальных? Или вся проверка в только "ёкнуло внутри"?)))
> (напоминаю тему- нет сиддхов- нечем проверить- нет энтузиазма платить за приезды-центры и наростают подозрения о большом гоневе..))


Саша, проблема не только в этом. Очень многие из Наставников совершенно не тянут, по западным меркам, на хорошего светского лектора. Засыпание на лекции (или не засыпание - но выглядит то это именно так) лектору по любому светскому предмету никто не простил бы. Т.е. хотелось бы определенности - если это великий кудесник, хочется что-то увидеть. Если это простой образованный монах - хотелось бы послушать лекцию, отвечающую минимальным академическим стандартам. А вот чтобы слушатели платили за лекции, а потом еще и сами придумывали, какой глубокий смысл в засыпании лектора это уже, немного слишком... "Мадам, мы не поняли кому платить деньги!"(с)

----------

Дубинин (05.05.2015), Мяснов (05.05.2015), Паня (05.05.2015), Фил (05.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Вой внутри не утихает, жизнь потрачена напрасно, ламы, пуджи, троны, залы, ..быстро годы пролетели.
Всё уныло и логично, иностранною обёрткой закрывал себе прозренье в то что тухлая начинка.
Отработана веками, технология тумана (чем-то должен заниматься беспокойный люд духовный).
В сторону другую глянув: в принципе- не так всё плохо, пудж суровых выполненье- не глупей других занятий..

----------

Legba (05.05.2015), Lion Miller (05.05.2015), Дондог (09.08.2016), Кузьмич (05.05.2015), Мяснов (05.05.2015), Поляков (05.05.2015), Фил (05.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Саша, проблема не только в этом. Очень многие из Наставников совершенно не тянут, по западным меркам, на хорошего светского лектора. Засыпание на лекции (или не засыпание - но выглядит то это именно так) лектору по любому светскому предмету никто не простил бы. Т.е. хотелось бы определенности - если это великий кудесник, хочется что-то увидеть. Если это простой образованный монах - хотелось бы послушать лекцию, отвечающую минимальным академическим стандартам. А вот чтобы слушатели платили за лекции, а потом еще и сами придумывали, какой глубокий смысл в засыпании лектора это уже, немного слишком... "Мадам, мы не поняли кому платить деньги!"(с)


Засыпание на лекциях -- обычное явление, особенно на лекциях больших лам. Это не имеет отношения к скуке...Ммм... Неужели сам не понимаешь?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я правильно понимаю, что этим пацанам и девченкам - отвага и "щелчки" успешно заменяют проверку Учителя и прочую ламримовскую "скуку"? ))) Вот смотри, смотри, что происходит. Тебе задали простой вопрос - почему ты решила, что это бодхисаттва? И что ты отвечаешь:
> -А ты сам то кто? Будда что ли?
> -Если не видите, что это бодхисаттва, это ваши проблемы.
> -это только для отважных, а не для всех (лохов)
> 
> ОК, твою позицию я, как мне кажется, понял.


А как иначе я объясню, почему я решила, что это бодхисаттва? Смотрю на поведение, слушаю учения и пр. Как обычно! Есть что-то другое, какие-то ещё неизведанные  мануалы???)

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Засыпание на лекциях -- обычное явление, особенно на лекциях больших лам. Это не имеет отношения к скуке...Ммм... Неужели сам не понимаешь?


Он похоже о приписывании особого статуса- " впадения в самадххи"- при засыпаниях Ламы Сопы..))

----------


## Дубинин

> А как иначе я объясню, почему я решила, что это бодхисаттва? Смотрю на поведение, слушаю учения и пр. Как обычно! Есть что-то другое, какие-то ещё неизведанные  мануалы???)


А определение слова "бодхисаттва"- бхумями разными? (ну да лишь-бы человек понравился)))

----------


## Фил

Ваш разговор напоминает какое-то перекидывание тряпки-сифы  :Smilie: 
Все ж и так понятно, все же большие  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (05.05.2015), Кузьмич (05.05.2015), Нико (06.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ваш разговор напоминает какое-то перекидывание тряпки-сифы 
> Все ж и так понятно, все же большие


Слишком потрачено много ресурсов (лучших лет жизни, возможностей, искренних надежд, усилий..), что-бы так- раз! и взрослые.. не, так слишком резко, плавнее надо- на тормозах..)))

----------


## Фил

> Слишком потрачено много ресурсов (лучших лет жизни, возможностей, искренних надежд, усилий..), что-бы так- раз! и взрослые.. не, так слишком резко, плавнее надо- на тормозах..)))


Всё уже, поздно, в прошлом все ресурсы и лучшие годы жизни.
Что они от этих разговоров, вернутся разве?
Какая разница сколько их потрачено ресурсов, слишком много или нет.
Сейчас то уже какая разница?

Это все равно, что продолжать строить самолет, который понятно уже, что не полетит.
Вместо того чтобы бросить.
Потому что на него 30 лет потрачено.

----------

Legba (05.05.2015), Нико (06.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Пейн- онли пейн, как её ты не на-за-ви..Тут первоинстинктов намешано- жуть, от сего и пейн. От жады жизни вечной, до боли от признания что обманулся в цели-лучшей доли (кора мозга этим только и занимается, и боль от признания себя ничуть не прозорливей тупых фанатов, которых и тогда презирал- а сейчас признать себя им ровней- кисло зело))..

----------

Фил (05.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Пейн- онли пейн, как её ты не на-за-ви..


No pain - no gain.
Сильная боль либо краткая, либо - убивает. 
Все что есть - боль легкая.

----------


## Legba

> Засыпание на лекциях -- обычное явление, особенно на лекциях больших лам. Это не имеет отношения к скуке...Ммм... Неужели сам не понимаешь?


1. Я про засыпание лекторов, а не паствы. К счастью - это не такое уж и частое явление, хотя и имеет место быть.
2. "Неужели сам не понимаешь" это мерзкий риторический прием. Объяснить ты ничего не можешь (разве что "Боевую чакру" процитируешь, в лучшем случае),
но, типа, собеседник должен сам для себя чего-то придумать, чтобы не чувствовать себя лохом. Нет, я не понимаю. Попробуй объяснить - или признай, что объяснить не можешь.

----------


## Дубинин

> No pain - no gain.
> Сильная боль либо краткая, либо - убивает. 
> Все что есть - боль легкая.


Это лозунг культуристов старой школы- времён Арнольда.

----------

Фил (05.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Это лозунг культуристов старой школы- времён Арнольда.


Тогда олимпийский гриф в зубы - и грызть!

----------

Дубинин (05.05.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Слишком потрачено много ресурсов (лучших лет жизни, возможностей, искренних надежд, усилий..), что-бы так- раз! и взрослые.. не, так слишком резко, плавнее надо- на тормозах..)))


Тогда в церкву, что рядом с домом. Патить за вход не надо и никакого разочарования.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Тогда в церкву, что рядом с домом. Патить за вход не надо и никакого разочарования.


Так там сиддх подавно нет. Бога никто не видел. Врут все и ещё и не признаются. Сплошное разочарование и тоска.

----------


## Дубинин

> Так там сиддх подавно нет. Бога никто не видел. Врут все и ещё и не признаются. Сплошное разочарование и тоска.


Не- это зря, чудес всяческих там не хило.. Я с людьми работаю, у меня статистики подкопилась. На вскидку сразу троих помню (а так больше), дев - которые годами забеременеть не могли, но к Матроне съездили- и оно помогло. Знакомая в прошлые выходные в Великий Новгород на экскурсию ездила- так они там вдвоём от группы впёрлись к иконе чудотворной- и она прям перед ними замиротОчила. Там всяко- разно- чего только нет..

----------

Кузьмич (05.05.2015), Нико (06.05.2015), Эделизи (06.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вой внутри не утихает, жизнь потрачена напрасно, ламы, пуджи, троны, залы, ..быстро годы пролетели.
> Всё уныло и логично, иностранною обёрткой закрывал себе прозренье в то что тухлая начинка.
> Отработана веками, технология тумана (чем-то должен заниматься беспокойный люд духовный).
> В сторону другую глянув: в принципе- не так всё плохо, пудж суровых выполненье- не глупей других занятий..

----------

Legba (05.05.2015), Дондог (09.08.2016), Кузьмич (05.05.2015), Мяснов (06.05.2015), Нико (06.05.2015), Паня (06.05.2015), Поляков (05.05.2015), Фил (05.05.2015), Эделизи (06.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не- это зря, чудес всяческих там не хило.. Я с людьми работаю, у меня статистики подкопилась. На вскидку сразу троих помню (а так больше), дев - которые годами забеременеть не могли, но к Матроне съездили- и оно помогло. Знакомая в прошлые выходные в Великий Новгород на экскурсию ездила- так они там вдвоём от группы впёрлись к иконе чудотворной- и она прям перед ними замиротОчила. Там всяко- разно- чего только нет..


После того - не вследствие того (Post hoc non propter hoc)
Значит душа все еще живет "в ожидании чуда", как пел еврей Леонард Коэн (кстати 10 лет в каком-то монастыре буддиствовал на старости лет, потом вроде одумался  :Smilie:  )

----------

Legba (05.05.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Так там сиддх подавно нет. Бога никто не видел. Врут все и ещё и не признаются. Сплошное разочарование и тоска.


Горбатого исправит могила. 
Все не то и все не так. 
Там с самого начала по воде ходят и практик нет никаких, токма вера твоя и все.

----------


## Фил

> Там с самого начала по воде ходят и практик нет никаких, токма вера твоя и все.


Я не видел.
Веры - нет.

----------


## Пилигрим

ИМХО. Сообщения о необходимости проверки Учителя, ссылаясь на Ламрим Ченмо, очень похожи на выдергивание цитаты из текста и соответственно искажение смысла текста по данному вопросу. Ламрим Ченмо, представляющий собой не теорию, но конкретно практику,  в вопросе построения взаимоотношений с Учителем предлагает комплекс в который входят и проверка Учителя, и оценка готовности ученика, и воспитание веры Учителю. Практика проверки, без увязки с остальными  двумя, искажает практику проверки.

----------

Нико (06.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> ИМХО. Сообщения о необходимости проверки Учителя, ссылаясь на Ламрим Ченмо, очень похожи на выдергивание цитаты из текста и соответственно искажение смысла текста по данному вопросу. Ламрим Ченмо, представляющий собой не теорию, но конкретно практику,  в вопросе построения взаимоотношений с Учителем предлагает комплекс в который входят и проверка Учителя, и оценка готовности ученика, и воспитание веры Учителю. Практика проверки, без увязки с остальными  двумя, искажает практику проверки.


Где же тут, простите, выдергивание?
Оценка готовности ученика - это вообще дело Учителя.
Воспитание веры  Учителю - очевидно наступает *после* его проверки.
Таким образом, *первый* практический шаг, который, по идее, следует предпринять - это проверка Учителя.
И естественно вера развивается на основе проверки - и если проверка не осуществлена, то и о развитии веры речь не идет.

----------

Дубинин (06.05.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Где же тут, простите, выдергивание?
> Оценка готовности ученика - это вообще дело Учителя.
> Воспитание веры  Учителю - очевидно наступает *после* его проверки.
> Таким образом, *первый* практический шаг, который, по идее, следует предпринять - это проверка Учителя.
> И естественно вера развивается на основе проверки - и если проверка не осуществлена, то и о развитии веры речь не идет.


То есть, Вы посчитали себя готовым учеником и учитель должен "растаять" увидев такого качественного ученика и все сразу проявить. Т.е. прямо Наропа, за которым дакини бегали... Круто. 
О чем сыр бор, не понимаю, если Наропа или Миларепа, то Учителя в очередь стоят за таким учеником, а если один из 1000, который сразу в зале при передаче нарушает кучу самай, о чем речь. Хорошо, если благословение какое-нибудь пробьется, через броню невежества и гордости.

----------

Won Soeng (06.05.2015), Айрат (06.05.2015), Нико (06.05.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Где же тут, простите, выдергивание?
> Оценка готовности ученика - это вообще дело Учителя.
> Воспитание веры  Учителю - очевидно наступает *после* его проверки.
> Таким образом, *первый* практический шаг, который, по идее, следует предпринять - это проверка Учителя.
> И естественно вера развивается на основе проверки - и если проверка не осуществлена, то и о развитии веры речь не идет.


В "Четверосотнице" (276) сказано:
"Беспристрастного*107, рассудительного, старательного слушателя называют "сосудом"; [он] не [воспринимает] превратно достоинства проповедующего или [других] слушателей".
То есть обладающий этими тремя качествами - подходящий "сосуд" для слушания. Если есть все три, он воспринимает достоинства проповедующего Дхарму и слушателей как достоинства, а не пороки. Говоря словами "Толкования", - если эта характеристика "сосуда" неполна, то, хотя проповедующий Дхарму Друг и совершенно безупречен, из-за пороков слушателя он кажется порочным, пороки же Проповедующего кажутся достоинствами.
Поэтому даже если найден Благой Друг, имеющий сполна все характеристики, распознать их трудно. Чтобы распознать и ввериться ему, необходимы все характеристики [ученика].

Проверьте - всеми ли из этих качеств ученика обладаете. Если всеми - радуйтесь. Если не всеми, позаботьтесь об их пополнении. Поэтому [хорошенько] ознакомьтесь с теми основными качествами. Если не знать их определений, не сможете размышлять о них и таким образом упустите великую возможность.

Тонпа сказал Чжово: "Хотя в Тибете много созерцателей, нет обретших выдающиеся достоинства".
Чжово ответил: "Все достоинства Великой Колесницы, большие и малые, рождаются благодаря вверению себя Учителю. Вы воспринимаете тибетских Учителей не более, как простых [людей]. Как же зародиться [достоинствам]?!"
Когда [некто] громко попросил Чжово: "Прошу у Атиши наставления!" - он сказал: "Ну, ну... слух-то у меня хорош, хорош! Вера - наставление [мое]. Вера, вера!
Ламрим Ченмо Т 1

В отсутствии необходимых качеств ученика правильная проверка невозможна, в отсутствии веры так же.

----------

Нико (06.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Качеств нужных не имея, умудрённых недеяньем-  гур узнать я не способен. От сего неверьем мучим, не имею -перспективы.
Круг резиновый сансары, разорвать не суждено мне  :Cry: , ведь никто авторитетно- не сказал- зачем мне это? (((

----------

Дондог (09.08.2016), Мяснов (06.05.2015), Паня (06.05.2015), Фил (06.05.2015)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Качеств нужных не имея, умудрённых недеяньем-  гур узнать я не способен. От сего неверьем мучим, не имею -перспективы.
> Круг резиновый сансары, разорвать не суждено мне , ведь никто авторитетно- не сказал- зачем мне это? (((


Да Вы поэт.

----------

Нико (07.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Качеств нужных не имея, умудрённых недеяньем-  гур узнать я не способен. От сего неверьем мучим, не имею -перспективы.
> Круг резиновый сансары, разорвать не суждено мне , ведь никто авторитетно- не сказал- зачем мне это? (((


Вы сам себе отличный авторитет. Наивысший. Сказали - не суждено, значит не суждено. Чему уделяете внимание - то и взращиваете.

----------

Дубинин (06.05.2015), Нико (07.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> В отсутствии необходимых качеств ученика правильная проверка невозможна, в отсутствии веры так же.


В таком случае дезавуируется сама процедура проверки. Потому что ученику прежде чем проверять учителя надо чтобы учитель проверил его. 
Смысл постить эти цитаты?
Чтобы лишний раз показать невозможность критерия?
И потом, с чего вы взяли, что Папа-Легба не обладает этими качествами ученика  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (06.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Я не наезжаю. Вне традиции вся эта текстология бессмысленна. Будь это хоть Ламрим, хоть Тора.

----------


## Legba

Личные наезды, передергивания и т.п. оставлю без внимания, что то лень)))
С одной стороны - согласен с Филом, если уже поверил в Наставника, проверять его и незачем.
Кроме того. "Беспристрастность, рассудительность и старательность" великолепные качества.
И без них, действительно, не стоит не только за изучение Дхармы браться, но и за приготовление яичницы.
Но откуда идея, что это прям вот такие космические качества, которые есть только у учеников, подобных дневным звездам?
Что за самоуничижение? Просто чтобы получить высшее образование - тоже нужно немало беспристрастности, рассудительности и старательности. И без этих качеств - и уровень вполне светского профессора сложно воспринять адекватно.
Но большинство здесь присутствующих - как то ведь справились))) Впрочем, давайте переведем беседу в практическую плоскость. Что именно предлагают нам участники Пилигрим и Olle? Проявлять чудеса веры по отношению к любому тибетцу (да и не тибетцу, кстати) которого кто-то решит называть Лама (Ринпоче, Тулку, и т.п.)? Объясните с практической точки зрения, как следует подойти к вопросу.

----------

Паня (06.05.2015), Фил (06.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

по отношению к любому тибетцу (да и не тибетцу, кстати) которого кто-то решит называть Лама (Ринпоче, Тулку, и т.п.)? Объясните с практической точки зрения, как следует подойти к вопросу.

"Сколько я разрезал, сколько перерезал.... А уж как сколько душ  я загубил!" (с)

----------


## Legba

Вот, видите, и Нико тоже интересуется)))))

----------


## Won Soeng

Нельзя вопрос выбора учителя решить за всех и за каждого. Только для себя. Да и то - без гарантий. И зачастую - на время.
Но можно понять, чему учит тот или другой учитель. При, казалось бы, одной цели, есть много средств, которым нужно научиться.
Это как строительство стартовой площадки и ракеты-носителя. Много самых разных навыков и умений, пока наконец ракета унесет груз на орбиту.

----------

Нико (07.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

И получается вот что, если сиддхи - это критерий.
Если сиддх нет, то либо учитель плох либо ученик. Если ученик - значит данный учитель не подходит его уровню и учителем для него не является, как профессор матана не является учителем арифметики в 1 классе. Несмотря на то что он учитель, субъективно он не учитель. Иначе сиддхи бы были, независимо от уровня ученика.
Т.е. сиддхи в любом случае должны быть.
И если их нет, то увы и ах....

----------


## Olle

> Нельзя вопрос выбора учителя решить за всех и за каждого. Только для себя. Да и то - без гарантий. И зачастую - на время.
> Но можно понять, чему учит тот или другой учитель. При, казалось бы, одной цели, есть много средств, которым нужно научиться.
> Это как строительство стартовой площадки и ракеты-носителя. Много самых разных навыков и умений, пока наконец ракета унесет груз на орбиту.


За меня ответили, или мои мысли не противоречат этому высказыванию. 
Вопрос платить или не платить, жалко потраченного времени, денег, здоровья. 
Если человек посвящает всего себя - результат будет, но он зависит от приложенного усилия. Если бы сильно "карячились" многие, в том числе и я, форум был бы пуст и в нем появлялись только сообщения начинающих. 
А тут с люди торчат с конца 80-х, так и торчат, понятно почему возмущение и разочарование. Вроде бы чем-то всегда занят, а результат не виден. 
Вывод очевиден - виноват тот, кто давал учение.
 Не придерешься. Пошел в магазин без денег и почему-то пришел без покупок, странно даже.
Но виноват тот, кто сидел и вещал о ежедневном, ежесекундном труде без остатка и сожаления.

----------

Нико (07.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Сиддхи можно разделить на много чего, но пусть будет "видение" и "делание". Сверх чувствительных знаю лично (отчасти чтение мыслей, знание состояний, болезней- отчасти..) Это можно списать на сверхчувствительность зеркальных нейронов- улавливающих информацию даже со слабых точишков- на расстоянии (или нет..). Но никогда я не встречал (и не слышал о достоверных фактах) видоизменения не живой материи- сознанием.. Что меня всё больше разубеждает в наличии некого сознания основы- порождающего всё и вся..Да и в наличии сознания как такового (кроме технического термина- обозначающего некое субъективное переживание (думание, осознавание..)

----------


## Olle

У моего родного брата Сандже Нинпо Ринпоче (Sangje Njenpa Rinpocze) убрал разрез сухожилия на ноге. Он листом железа разрезал себе, вернее друг бросил лист так аккуратно, что ему разрезало ахилесову пяту, замотали бинтами, лама Ринчен побежал к Ринпоче, а тот только рассмеялся. Брат когда позже размотал ногу посмотреть, что там, а там только вся стопа измазана кровью и все. У него нет даже небольшого шрама на ноге. 
Это было в Польше в Грабнике, на ретрите, начало 90-х. Там центр только начинал отстраиваться.

----------

Нико (07.05.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> У моего родного брата Сандже Нимпо Ринпоре убрал разрез сухожилия на ноге.


Это все привидилось. А вот сняли бы видео от пореза до снятых бинтов... то монтаж.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn11.htm
...
_  5. И вот этот благочестивый верующий передает другому – не благочестивому и не верующему: "Как чудесна, почтенный, как необычайна, почтенный, великая сверхъестественная способность и великая власть отшельника. Ведь я видел монаха, осуществляющего различные виды сверхъестественных способностей, – будучи одним, становящегося многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становящегося одним; становящегося видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходящего через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускающегося в землю и поднимающегося из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идущего по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами возносящегося в небо, словно крылатая птица; касающегося рукой и схватывающего солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом достигающего даже мира Брахмы".
И тогда тот не благочестивый и не верующий может сказать этому благочестивому верующему так: "Есть, почтенный, знание, называющееся гандхарским. Благодаря ему этот монах и осуществляет различные виды сверхъестественных способностей – будучи одним, становится многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становится одним; становится видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходит через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускается в землю и поднимается из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идет по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами, возносится в небо, словно крылатая птица; касается рукой и схватывает солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом он достигает даже мира Брахмы". Как же ты думаешь об этом, Кеваддха? Может ли тот не благочестивый и не верующий сказать так этому благочестивому верующему?"
– "Может сказать, господин".
– "Поэтому, Кеваддха, я и усматриваю зло в сверхъестественном чуде, опасаюсь, избегаю и стыжусь сверхъестественного чуда"._

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сиддхи можно разделить на много чего, но пусть будет "видение" и "делание". Сверх чувствительных знаю лично (отчасти чтение мыслей, знание состояний, болезней- отчасти..) Это можно списать на сверхчувствительность зеркальных нейронов- улавливающих информацию даже со слабых точишков- на расстоянии (или нет..). Но никогда я не встречал (и не слышал о достоверных фактах) видоизменения не живой материи- сознанием.. Что меня всё больше разубеждает в наличии некого сознания основы- порождающего всё и вся..Да и в наличии сознания как такового (кроме технического термина- обозначающего некое субъективное переживание (думание, осознавание..)


Есть закономерность. Те, кто не верят в сидхи, придают им особенно большое значение. Жажда чуда свойственна тем, кто слишком подвержен идеям, исключающим чудо. Они снова и снова проверяют прочность своих идей тем, что их ничто не может опровергнуть. Поэтому для атеистов и материалистов вопросы чудес и чудотворства особенно важны. Будучи атеистом и материалистом это цепляние за идеи заметить трудно. Кажется, что так и должно быть, а за что же еще цепляться? Идея не цепляться совсем ни за что долго не может проклюнуться среди стройных конструкций материалистического мироздания, как безупречно надежной опоры бытия  :Smilie: 

В детстве я был сильным приверженцем научного (как мне тогда представлялся мой наивный) реализма-материализма и атеизма. Поэтому я старался найти всему объяснение и собирал самые разные вырезки из газет о разных чудесах. С тех пор жажда объяснить "как это устроено" не  ослабла, но сослужила добрую службу. Теперь я вижу действие этой жажды. Это очень хороший предмет исследования возникновения и прекращения жажды и страдания.

----------

Дубинин (07.05.2015), Нико (07.05.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Как говорится,  ... а может он правильные вещества принимает и его так плющит.  

И даведется за кустами встать скептическому профессору из калифорнийского УКЛА, а не вштыренному поклоннику  Безмолвного Знания,  то глядишь... а Гудини покруче будет местами.

----------


## Фил

> Есть закономерность. Те, кто не верят в сидхи, придают им особенно большое значение. Жажда чуда свойственна тем, кто слишком подвержен идеям, исключающим чудо. Они снова и снова проверяют прочность своих идей тем, что их ничто не может опровергнуть. Поэтому для атеистов и материалистов вопросы чудес и чудотворства особенно важны. Будучи атеистом и материалистом это цепляние за идеи заметить трудно. Кажется, что так и должно быть, а за что же еще цепляться? Идея не цепляться совсем ни за что долго не может проклюнуться среди стройных конструкций материалистического мироздания, как безупречно надежной опоры бытия 
> 
> В детстве я был сильным приверженцем научного (как мне тогда представлялся мой наивный) реализма-материализма и атеизма. Поэтому я старался найти всему объяснение и собирал самые разные вырезки из газет о разных чудесах. С тех пор жажда объяснить "как это устроено" не  ослабла, но сослужила добрую службу. Теперь я вижу действие этой жажды. Это очень хороший предмет исследования возникновения и прекращения жажды и страдания.


Ну а причем здесь склонность или жажда.
Каждый независимо ни от чего может сказать либо "да, я видел чудеса" либо "нет, я не видел чудес".
И не надо это тоже объяснять.
Потому что объяснения, что он не видел т.к. он не достоин их видеть не отменят того факта, что он их не видел.
А то что чудес не бывает вообще никто и не утверждает, даже Дубинин.

----------

Дубинин (07.05.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> В таком случае дезавуируется сама процедура проверки. Потому что ученику прежде чем проверять учителя надо чтобы учитель проверил его. 
> Смысл постить эти цитаты?
> Чтобы лишний раз показать невозможность критерия?
> И потом, с чего вы взяли, что Папа-Легба не обладает этими качествами ученика


Смысл постить цитаты в том, что бы показать, что ссылаясь на Ламрим неправильно из комплекса практик выдергивать одну, что линейность в оценке приоритетности практик несостоятельна.. Это совсем не оценка качеств Легбы. Смотрим Ламрим, видим, что оценивать присутствие или отсутствие необходимых качеств у Легбы, должен Легба, но не Фил и не Пилигрим.

----------

Нико (07.05.2015), Фил (07.05.2015)

----------


## Olle

Хотел еще добавить о Sangje Njenpa Rinpocze, ему было в начале 90-х оклоло 30 лет и он не был "дедушкой" (родился он в 1964 году).

----------


## Пилигрим

> С одной стороны - согласен с Филом, если уже поверил в Наставника, проверять его и незачем.


Отнюдь, надо проверить насколько ваша вера ему обоснована. Не все так линейно и однозначно.




> Кроме того. "Беспристрастность, рассудительность и старательность" великолепные качества.
> И без них, действительно, не стоит не только за изучение Дхармы браться, но и за приготовление яичницы.
> Но откуда идея, что это прям вот такие космические качества, которые есть только у учеников, подобных дневным звездам?
> Что за самоуничижение? Просто чтобы получить высшее образование - тоже нужно немало беспристрастности, рассудительности и старательности. И без этих качеств - и уровень вполне светского профессора сложно воспринять адекватно.
> Но большинство здесь присутствующих - как то ведь справились))) Впрочем, давайте переведем беседу в практическую плоскость. Что именно предлагают нам участники Пилигрим и Olle? Проявлять чудеса веры по отношению к любому тибетцу (да и не тибетцу, кстати) которого кто-то решит называть Лама (Ринпоче, Тулку, и т.п.)? Объясните с практической точки зрения, как следует подойти к вопросу.


Попытаюсь.
Если уж переводить беседу в практическое русло, то полезнее будет обратиться к реальным практикам, прошедшим через то, что мы обсуждаем умозрительно.
К примеру, к профессору Берзину, который с юмором и смехом, рассказывает о его наивности, с которой он оценивал то, что ему окончившему Гарвод надо слушать полуграмотного, с точки зрения Гарворда тибетского ламу, как этот лама вышибал из него эту спесь, порою демонстративно и прилюдно унижая. Сейчас, с позиции многолетнего практика, он утверждает, что лама абсолютно прав, что  высшее образование не самое главное в изучении Дхармы, оно конечно помогает, но если на  основе представления о превосходстве высшего образования, образуется предвзятость, то лучше бы его не было, поскольку это очень большое препятствие.
Вот, где то так.

----------

Нико (07.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Но никогда я не встречал (и не слышал о достоверных фактах) видоизменения не живой материи- сознанием..


Ты, наверное, помнишь 2000-й год, когда после Бурятии я увезла в Москву подаренную мне танку (гм, кстати, Амитаюса :Wink: ), но тогда не знала, что эта танка была украдена из заброшенного дацана или дугана там...) В Москве мне начали вредить разгневанные бурятские гьялпо. Т.е. вредить моей материальной составляющей. В итоге я не могла ни работать, ни ходить.... Врачи ничего не определяли. Наконец, потащилась я к геше Тинлею, он погадал, сказал, что болезнь исходит от религиозного предмета, и провёл краткий ритуал Ямантаки (минуты 3). Я ушла от него совершенно здоровой.) А ты говоришь: "не слышал"))).

----------


## Legba

> Отнюдь, надо проверить насколько ваша вера ему обоснована. Не все так линейно и однозначно.
> 
> 
> Попытаюсь.
> Если уж переводить беседу в практическое русло, то полезнее будет обратиться к реальным практикам, прошедшим через то, что мы обсуждаем умозрительно.
> К примеру, к профессору Берзину, который с юмором и смехом, рассказывает о его наивности, с которой он оценивал то, что ему окончившему Гарвод надо слушать полуграмотного, с точки зрения Гарворда тибетского ламу, как этот лама вышибал из него эту спесь, порою демонстративно и прилюдно унижая. Сейчас, с позиции многолетнего практика, он утверждает, что лама абсолютно прав, что  высшее образование не самое главное в изучении Дхармы, оно конечно помогает, но если на  основе представления о превосходстве высшего образования, образуется предвзятость, то лучше бы его не было, поскольку это очень большое препятствие.
> Вот, где то так.


Ну, начнем с того, что все-таки ГарвАрда))))
Вы, судя по всему, вообще прочли что-то свое в моем сообщении - попробуем еще раз.
Я не говорил, что при обучении Дхарме высшее образование играет ключевую роль.
(Заметим, правда, что не будь Алекс Берзин профессором Гарварда, как на проповедника на него обращали бы куда меньше внимания))))
Я говорил о том, что для получения высшего образования необходимы ровно те же качества ученика, что перечислены в Ламрим Ченмо,
в цитате, которую Вы привели. Но - это все второстепенный момент. Мы пытаемся перевести беседу в практическое русло - а Вы мне зачем-то рассказываете про Берзина. У него, надо полагать, все ОК)))

Итак, возвращаемся к практической стороне дела. Рассмотрим стандартную ситуацию.
Некий новичок (а хоть бы и "старичок") заинтересовался Дхармой (давно интересуется Дхармой). 
Он видит объявление в интернете - "Приезжает супер-пупер-лама-ринпоче-тулку- перерождениевсехйогинов. В программе - понедельник вводная лекция, во вторник посвящение "черного-супер-пупер-божества-срогамиикрыльями-короткойлинииипередачи-дающегобыструюреализацию".
Ну чего, круто, надо сходить. На лекции супер-пупер-гуру пересказывает несколько страниц того или иного Ламрима, по настроению сопровождая рассказ увлекательными примерами из жизни и заигрыванием с аудиторией. На личные вопросы супер-пупер отвечает в том смысле, что сам он никакими качествами не обладает, так просто, рассказы рассказывает. Информационная ценность лекции приближается к нулю - если человек хоть чего-то читал, никаких открытий он для себя не сделает. Итак. Завтра у нас посвящение. Технически говоря, после него ученик обзаводится по отношению к супер-пупер-гуру нехилой пачкой обязательств, причем на все будущие жизни. Вся информация, которой он обладает - общая лекция + статья в интернете с длинным перечнем, у кого супер-пупер учился (большая часть имен - ни о чем не говорит) + несколько "старших учеников" закатывающих глаза и говорящих "Оооо!". Предположим также, что ученик обладает таки беспристрастностью, рассудительностью и старательностью)) Беспристрастность говорит ученику - "Супер-пупер, конечно, производит впечатление. Борода, шапка,  серьги... Но судить по внешнему виду - не вполне верно, а более достоверных (непредвзятых) источников информации у меня нет. Рассудительность говорит ученику - у меня нет никакой возможности проверить качества этого Наставника, перечисленные в Ламрим Ченмо (или другом Ламриме). Откуда мне знать, образован ли он, обладает ли состраданием, действительно ли провел все ритриты, о которых говорят? Стоит ли мне связывать свою жизнь с этим человеком? И наконец старательность говорит ему - "чувак, заниматься шаматхой или простираниями точно полезно. А вот что тут получится - не вполне ясно. Лучше уж старайся там, где это явно имеет смысл". Итак - практический вопрос. *Что же делать нашему гипотетическому ученику*, обладающему достойными качествами? 90% Учителей приезжают по вышеописанной схеме (часть обходится и без вводной лекции)). Или мы сейчас включим мистику, и скажем, что должно, как выражается Нико, "щелкнуть"? Я, правда, не встречал в текстах указаний типа "проверяйте Гуру, но если щелкнуло, то хрен с ним, не проверяйте, так сойдет". Но, может, я не те тексты читал? Короче говоря. Если хотите перевести разговор в практическое русло - расскажите собранию, как по Вашему, должен действовать ученик - применяя ламримовскую схему *без* "вырывания из контекста".

----------

Дубинин (07.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> должен действовать ученик - применяя ламримовскую схему *без* "вырывания из контекста".


Без "вырывания из контекста" - родиться в традиционном регионе, монголоидом, с детства знать что вот этот вот лама - правильный.
То есть, как Вы уже поняли - никак.
И именно такой ответ Вы и слышали много раз, только в очень завуалированной и эвфемистичной форме.
Ну еще поскольку у нас традиции другие, "первородный грех", "поврежденный по рождению" и всё такое - то добавляется еще универсальная формула "сам дурак" и "сперва добейся".

----------

Legba (07.05.2015), Дубинин (07.05.2015), Нико (07.05.2015), Эделизи (07.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> То есть, как Вы уже поняли - никак.
> И именно такой ответ Вы и слышали много раз, только в очень завуалированной и эвфемистичной форме.


Ну, как мне-то кажется, я понял. Однако увидел возмущение некоторых участников - которое, по сути, могло бы проистекать только от "знания как".
Соответственно я, преисполненный оптимизма, и пытаюсь добиться ответа на этот вопрос - или признания, что "никак".
Пока что, мы имеем только два честных "никак" - Нико, у которой щелкнуло, и Дубинина, у которого не щелкнуло (или щелкнуло недостаточно громко)).

----------

Фил (07.05.2015)

----------


## Olle

Так много написали. 
Учителя говорят, что, в принципе, говорить не нужно, но в виду того, что не все могут свой ум сразу "смешать" с умом учителя, приходится чем-то занять время.

----------

Нико (07.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Так много написали. 
> Учителя говорят, что, в принципе, говорить не нужно, но в виду того, что не все могут свой ум сразу "смешать" с умом учителя, приходится чем-то занять время.


Мы, насколько я понимаю, обсуждаем - стоит ли смешивать свой ум с чем попало))))

----------


## Olle

> Мы, насколько я понимаю, обсуждаем - стоит ли смешивать свой ум с чем попало))))


А он и не сможет смешаться, если один не хочет, а другой не готов, или наоборот. 
Но Вы же сами чуть выше расписывали о отсутствии необходимости слушать ранее прочитанное. На что я написал, что говорят по этому поводу учителя. 
Все раскрывается и расписывается разными терминами и большим количеством томов  в различных вариациях - "Три завета Гараба Дордже".

----------


## Нико

> Мы, насколько я понимаю, обсуждаем - стоит ли смешивать свой ум с чем попало))))


Да хоть с бомжом смешай). Если речи бомжа тебе чем-то поелзны и ты видишь в бомже этом будду, то смешаешь ум с умом будды).

----------


## Olle

Думаю, не я один на лекциях без знания языков понимал учителя, и нифига не мог понять, о чем переводит переводчик, транзит перевода. С переводом на русский более менее разобрать смысл можно.

----------


## Legba

> Да хоть с бомжом смешай). Если речи бомжа тебе чем-то поелзны и ты видишь в бомже этом будду, то смешаешь ум с умом будды).


Э-ма-хо. Мы сдвинулись с мертвой точки. 
1. Речи должны быть в чем-то полезны.
2. Видишь в этом (бомже) Будду.
Давай разберемся. Пункт первый - очевидно, что если от речи не проистекает никакой пользы, смешивать ум не стоит - будь это бомж или супер-пупер-тулку. Правда?
Пункт второй. Ты видишь в бомже (супер-пупер-туку) Будду - исходя из некоторых качеств бомжа. Если бомж этих качеств не проявляет, считать его Буддой будет достаточно шизофренично.
Правильно ли я тебя понял?

----------


## Legba

> Думаю,* не я один на лекциях без знания языков понимал учителя*, и нифига не мог понять, о чем переводит переводчик, транзит перевода. С переводом на русский более менее разобрать смысл можно.


Думаю, не Вам одному *так казалось*)))))

----------

Дубинин (07.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Э-ма-хо. Мы сдвинулись с мертвой точки. 
> 1. Речи должны быть в чем-то полезны.
> 2. Видишь в этом (бомже) Будду.
> Давай разберемся. Пункт первый - очевидно, что если от речи не проистекает никакой пользы, смешивать ум не стоит - будь это бомж или супер-пупер-тулку. Правда?
> Пункт второй. Ты видишь в бомже (супер-пупер-туку) Будду - исходя из некоторых качеств бомжа. Если бомж этих качеств не проявляет, считать его Буддой будет достаточно шизофренично.
> Правильно ли я тебя понял?


Правильно, но бомжу необязательно летать, чтобы проявлять какие-то качества. Верно?)

----------


## PampKin Head

Если бомж являет определенные качества,  проявленные вследствие практики именно Дхармы ,  а не употребления чего то или следования чему то левому,  то конкретно летать не обязательно. 

Кстати,  в Агриме  (что уж только про Ламрим)  вопросы о том,  кому следовать, а кому следовать не стоит,  тоже разбираются.

Полезные же речи...  Это можно книжку почитать на досуге. Без последствий в виде педикулеза от вступления в отношения учитель-ученик с бомжом только потому,  что он тебе эту книжку своими словами пересказывает.

----------


## Legba

> Правильно, но бомжу необязательно летать, чтобы проявлять какие-то качества. Верно?)


Верно. Какие именно качества, на твой взгляд, должен проявить бомж? "Четыре способа привлечения учеников" подойдут?

----------


## Legba

> Кстати,  в Агриме  (что уж только про Ламрим)  вопросы о том,  кому следовать, а кому следовать не стоит,  тоже разбирается.


Не будем так строги к гипотетическому бомжу. Может быть, это сутро-бомж, а не тантро-бомж.

----------

Нико (07.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Верно. Какие именно качества, на твой взгляд, должен проявить бомж? "Четыре способа привлечения учеников" подойдут?


Я точно не знаю, какие именно качества, но есть история об одном кадампинском геше, который, идя куда-нибудь, всегда останавливался, если на дороге всяко-разные давали учения там или наставления и их слушал, ему было полезно. Может, даже как гуру этих вдольдорожников принимал))).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не будем так строги к гипотетическому бомжу. Может быть, это сутро-бомж, а не тантро-бомж.


Сутро бомж должен хотя бы дхьяны освоить (метод) и быть способным что то продемонстрировать из Упайи.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я точно не знаю, какие именно качества, но есть история об одном кадампинском геше, который, идя куда-нибудь, всегда останавливался, если на дороге всяко-разные давали учения там или наставления и их слушал, ему было полезно. Может, даже как гуру этих вдольдорожников принимал))).


Гуру Ринпоче не рекомендовал.  Потому что подобно выпить яду или прыгнуть с горы. Последствия, однако.

----------


## Нико

> Гуру Ринпоче не рекомендовал.  Потому что подобно выпить яду или прыгнуть с горы. Последствия, однако.


ྻНу, в этом вопросе бывают и разночтения, однако).

----------


## PampKin Head

> ྻНу, в этом вопросе бывают и разночтения, однако).


Да бесспорно бывают: кто то пьет яд и прыгает с горы легко,  по приколу.

----------

Legba (07.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Я точно не знаю, какие именно качества, но есть история об одном кадампинском геше, который, идя куда-нибудь, всегда останавливался, если на дороге всяко-разные давали учения там или наставления и их слушал, ему было полезно. Может, даже как гуру этих вдольдорожников принимал))).


Не-не, погодь. Опять начались какие-то истории про людей, которые давно умерли. А у нас тут, вишь, практический разговор.
У меня офис теперь рядом с Курским вокзалом, тут знаешь сколько потенциальных гур околачивается!
Итак, снова. Наличие четырех качеств привлечения учеников (ниже с тибетскими словами) - являются ли необходимым условием, чтобы получать учение у бомжа (или супер-пупер тулку).




> Four means of magnetizing/attraction and gathering/ ways of winning devotees :
> 1) sbyin pa, 
> 2) snyan par smra ba, 
> 3) don spyod pa, 
> 4) don mthun pa 
> generosity, pleasing speech, meaningful conduct, accordent meaning

----------


## Нико

> Не-не, погодь. Опять начались какие-то истории про людей, которые давно умерли. А у нас тут, вишь, практический разговор.
> У меня офис теперь рядом с Курским вокзалом, тут знаешь сколько потенциальных гур околачивается!
> Итак, снова. Наличие четырех качеств привлечения учеников (ниже с тибетскими словами) - являются ли необходимым условием, чтобы получать учение у бомжа (или супер-пупер тулку).


Первые два, имхо, нет. Т.к. бомж может оказаться не щедрым (не дарить подарков) и  не любезным-сладкоречивым. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Legba

> Первые два, имхо, нет. Т.к. бомж может оказаться не щедрым (не дарить подарков) и  не любезным-сладкоречивым.


Так, ну а остальные два?
И кстати, а у супер-пупер-тулку должны быть эти качества?
Или этот список просто так придумали, а Гуру можно считаться и без соответствия ему?
На основании чего можно увидеть в бомже (супер-пупер-тулку) - Будду?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну а причем здесь склонность или жажда.
> Каждый независимо ни от чего может сказать либо "да, я видел чудеса" либо "нет, я не видел чудес".
> И не надо это тоже объяснять.
> Потому что объяснения, что он не видел т.к. он не достоин их видеть не отменят того факта, что он их не видел.
> А то что чудес не бывает вообще никто и не утверждает, даже Дубинин.


Фил, придется повторить и для Вас.
Что Вы называете чудесами?
Я не знаю, что можно назвать не-чудом. Все чудесно. Причина того, что что-то нечудесно - привычка.
У всех разные привычки. Каждый не видит чудо в многих вещах. Так что же - каждому объяснять, что его представления о чуде - только обратная сторона его сомнений и нерешительности в выстроенной картине мира?

Привязываться к привычному и желать непривычного - разве это не болезнь ума?
Какой смысл потакать этой жажде?

Если кто-то жаждет разрушения привычный представлений, чтобы удивленно ахнуть, заснуть лом в японскую лесопилку, крякнуть и сказать: то-то же - с чего бы мне признавать подобное разумным?

Если Вы хорошо разбираетесь в механизме, или программе, Вам не будет свойственно ждать от них чудес. Все что пойдет не так Вы назовете поломкой или ошибкой.

Если Вы хорошо видите как все возникает и прекращается, будете ли Вы чему-то удивляться или ждать чего-то необычного?

Татхагата видит все уделы существования. Но татхагата не занимается фокусами перетаскивания существ из удела в удел.
То, что привычно в уделе людей - чудесно для многих других уделов. 
Захотите волшебных трансформаций материи - сконцентрируйтесь на девалоке. 
Хотите превращений в мире людей? Ищите глупое божество, которому захочется с Вами поиграть.

Меня же не интересуют фокусы.

----------


## Фил

> Фил, придется повторить и для Вас.
> Что Вы называете чудесами?
> Я не знаю, что можно назвать не-чудом. Все чудесно. Причина того, что что-то нечудесно - привычка.
> У всех разные привычки. Каждый не видит чудо в многих вещах. Так что же - каждому объяснять, что его представления о чуде - только обратная сторона его сомнений и нерешительности в выстроенной картине мира?
> 
> Привязываться к привычному и желать непривычного - разве это не болезнь ума?
> Какой смысл потакать этой жажде?
> 
> Если кто-то жаждет разрушения привычный представлений, чтобы удивленно ахнуть, заснуть лом в японскую лесопилку, крякнуть и сказать: то-то же - с чего бы мне признавать подобное разумным?
> ...


Ну, "чудеса" это условное название для сиддх.
Сиддхи, я так понимаю, перечислены, и это не фокусы.
Тем более, если это не фокусы, а обычное дело - почему их никто не видел из тех кому это надо?

Ну знаете, в любой ВУЗ зачисляют по результатам испытаний. И никто из абитуриентов не говорит приемной комиссии "А оно вам надо, эти все фокусы? Доверьтесь мне и не ожидайте непривычного".

Здесь не так. И мне понятно почему не так и даже неинтересно эту жвачку пережевывать 100500 раз.
Ну уж мимо таких наивных вещей пройти....

----------

Дубинин (07.05.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Татхагата видит все уделы существования. Но татхагата не занимается фокусами перетаскивания существ из удела в удел.
> То, что привычно в уделе людей - чудесно для многих других уделов. 
> Захотите волшебных трансформаций материи - сконцентрируйтесь на девалоке. 
> Хотите превращений в мире людей? Ищите глупое божество, которому захочется с Вами поиграть.


почему, Нанда, ты не удовлетворен святой жизнью?"
"Когда я уходил из дома, почтенный, девушка из рода Шакья, красавица всей округи, взглянула на меня, расчесывая свои волосы, и сказала: "Поскорее возвращайся, мой господин". Вспоминая это, я не удовлетворен святой жизнью. Не могу я вынести святой жизни. Оставлю я ученичество, вернусь к обычной жизни".
И тут Благословенный обхватил достопочтенного Нанду рукою и так же быстро, как сильный мужчина согнутую руку выпрямит или прямую согнет, исчез из рощи Джеты и мгновенно перенесся в обитель Тридцати Трех. А там в то время примерно пятьсот апсар с ногами голубок пришли к Шакре, предводителю богов. И вот Благословенный обратился к Нанде: "Видишь ты, Нанда, этих апсар с ногами голубок?"
"Да, почтенный".
"Как ты полагаешь, Нанда: кто красивее, кто прекраснее, кто очаровательнее – девушка из рода Шакья, красавица всей округи, или эти пятьсот апсар с ногами голубок?" – "По сравнению с ними девушка из рода Шакья, красавица всей округи, почтенный, все равно, что подпаленная обезьяна, безносая безухая; она и в счет не идет, и в сравнение не идет, и части малой их не стоит, настолько эти пятьсот апсар ее красивее, прекраснее, очаровательнее".
"Радуйся, Нанда, радуйся, Нанда! Ручаюсь тебе, твои будут эти пятьсот апсар с ногами голубок".
"Если Благословенный сам мне ручается, я буду удовлетворен вести святую жизнь под руководством Благословенного".
И вот Благословенный обхватил Нанду рукой и так же быстро, как сильный мужчина согнутую руку выпрямит или прямую согнет, исчез из обители Тридцати Трех и мгновенно перенесся в рощу Джеты. Монахи услышали: "Говорят, что достопочтенный Нанда, – брат Благословенного, сын его тети по матери, – ведет святую жизнь ради апсар. Говорят, что Благословенный поручился, что Нанда получит 500 апсар с ногами голубок".
...http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/ud/ud3-2.htm

----------

Нико (07.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> почему, Нанда, ты не удовлетворен святой жизнью?"


И что Вы этим хотели сказать?

(Интересно, как это "с ногами голубок"  :Smilie:  )

----------

Нико (07.05.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> И что Вы этим хотели сказать?
> 
> (Интересно, как это "с ногами голубок"  )


Когда надо было для дела,  Будда делал. ©

----------


## Won Soeng

> И что Вы этим хотели сказать?
> 
> (Интересно, как это "с ногами голубок"  )


Есть люди, которых может вдохновить чудо. Умелый учитель может показать таким людям чудо, чтобы вдохновить их.
Но нет смысла питать жажду чуда у людей, которых чудо не вдохновит, а лишь собъет с пути

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, "чудеса" это условное название для сиддх.
> Сиддхи, я так понимаю, перечислены, и это не фокусы.
> Тем более, если это не фокусы, а обычное дело - почему их никто не видел из тех кому это надо?
> 
> Ну знаете, в любой ВУЗ зачисляют по результатам испытаний. И никто из абитуриентов не говорит приемной комиссии "А оно вам надо, эти все фокусы? Доверьтесь мне и не ожидайте непривычного".
> 
> Здесь не так. И мне понятно почему не так и даже неинтересно эту жвачку пережевывать 100500 раз.
> Ну уж мимо таких наивных вещей пройти....


Фил, разве учителя обещают научить Вас сиддхам? Зачем Вам проверять учителя медитации на владения сиддхами? Вы хотите научиться сиддхам? Вам к учителям сиддх.
Почему нужно предъявлять к учителю медитации завышенные требования? 

Учитель математики не будет от Вас ожидать владения извлечением кубических корней в уме, правда?
Для всего есть достаточные начальные навыки. 

У большинства людей есть достаточные начальные навыки, чтобы успокоить ум и направить внимание на препятствия к сосредоточению. Они могут учиться у совершенно неказистого мастера сосредоточения.

Не нужно путать цель, с соответствующим методом и рекламные трюки со спецэффектами.

----------


## Legba

> (Интересно, как это "с ногами голубок"  )


Так известное дело же!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (07.05.2015), Фил (07.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

Господа, хотелось бы заметить. Разговор, почему-то, все время выруливает на сиддхи.
А началось, если помните, с качеств Наставника. И поскольку мы не ограничиваемся контекстом Тантры,
давайте на время оставим сиддхи в покое. Во вполне себе сутрических текстах Махаяны перечислены "Четыре качества, привлекающие учеников" - 
которыми, по идее, должен обладать Наставник. Причем - там ни про какие сиддхи (и даже - достижение дхьян) речь не идет.
Продублирую список еще разок, по русски:
1. Проявление щедрости
2. Приятная речь
3. Обучение в соответствии с потребностями ученика
4. Собственное поведение, согласующееся с Дхармой

Про сиддхи мы отдельно поговорим. Потом)))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Фил, разве учителя обещают научить Вас сиддхам? Зачем Вам проверять учителя медитации на владения сиддхами? Вы хотите научиться сиддхам? Вам к учителям сиддх.
> Почему нужно предъявлять к учителю медитации завышенные требования?


Обучение и сиддхам в том числе в рамках одной из парамит
....http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an5-28.htm

Более того,  в Сатипатхане явно указаны некоторые в качестве рабочего инструмента.

----------


## Фил

> 1. Проявление щедрости
> 2. Приятная речь
> 3. Обучение в соответствии с потребностями ученика
> 4. Собственное поведение, согласующееся с Дхармой


А тут в чём проблема?
Нет разве таких?

----------


## Фил

> Есть люди, которых может вдохновить чудо. Умелый учитель может показать таким людям чудо, чтобы вдохновить их.
> Но нет смысла питать жажду чуда у людей, которых чудо не вдохновит, а лишь собъет с пути


А кто это решает?
Вот Дубинин говорит, что его вдохновит и совершенно не собьет.
И никто его не вдохновил.

Тут вся система путанна и некогерентна и её и рассматривать то можно не только в контексте целостного Ламрима, а в контексте целостного вообще всего - культуры, истории, психологии.
А тут как-то пытаются это универсализировать на правах "всеобщей Дхармы".

По моему ничего не получится. 
Иначе бы не было таких проблем.
Напоминает битье головой об стену.

----------

Дубинин (07.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Когда надо было для дела,  Будда делал. ©


Значит больше не надо.

----------


## Legba

> А тут в чём проблема?
> Нет разве таких?


Вполне возможно, что и есть. (Хотя, на мой взгляд, 3 пункт редок, как дневные звезды, равно как и первый).
Но, что удивительно, никто, ни разу, не сказал: я проверил Наставника по этим 4 пунктам, и обнаружил, что все ОК.
То щелкнуло, то бомж, которого отчего-то приняли за Будду, в дело пошел...
А казалось бы - чего проще)).
Про третий пункт, кстати, можно прям еще целую тему открывать.))

----------

Дубинин (07.05.2015), Фил (07.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не нужно путать цель, с соответствующим методом и рекламные трюки со спецэффектами.


Да не путает никто ничего.
Если кто-то чего-то умеет делать, но никто об этом не знает то зачем говорить тому, кто об этом не знает, что ему это и не надо?
Это называется отфутболивание, причем обратно самому же спрашивающему, причем еще и в уничижительном ключе, чтобы больше спрашивать было неповадно.




> Ринго   Старр  всю жизнь играл на барабанах, но  на   самом   деле   был  великим  трубачом. 
> Бывало, как только Леннон, Маккартни и Харрисон выйдут из комнаты, 
> он сразу шасть к шкафчику, достанет оттуда трубу и давай в нее дуть! 
> Но только заслышит шаги в коридоре - запрячет трубу в шкаф и бегом обратно за барабаны. 
> Так и не узнал никто, что он великий  трубач .

----------

Legba (07.05.2015), Дубинин (07.05.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Значит больше не надо.


Его ж больше нет, что значит: нада/не надо?

----------


## Фил

> Вполне возможно, что и есть. (Хотя, на мой взгляд, 3 пункт редок, как дневные звезды, равно как и первый).
> Но, что удивительно, никто, ни разу, не сказал: я проверил Наставника по этим 4 пунктам, и обнаружил, что все ОК.
> То щелкнуло, то бомж, которого отчего-то приняли за Будду, в дело пошел...
> А казалось бы - чего проще)).
> Про третий пункт, кстати, можно прям еще целую тему открывать.))


Значит нет.
Возможно это печально, но так.

----------


## Фил

> Его ж больше нет, что значит: нада/не надо?


Кроме него больше никто не умеет что ли?
Тогда вопрос с сиддхами снимается окончательно.
Но хотя мы вроде "за сиддхи" закончили.

----------

Legba (07.05.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кроме него больше никто не умеет что ли?
> Тогда вопрос с сиддхами снимается окончательно.
> Но хотя мы вроде "за сиддхи" закончили.


Прикол в том,  что да.  Редкое явление в наше время. 

Все больше лекторы. Хорошо хоть,  если хорошие.

----------

Legba (07.05.2015), Нико (07.05.2015), Фил (07.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

Прям вот сделал "за сиддхи" отдельную тему, чтобы было, где порезвиться))

----------

Нико (07.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

А пункт третий- обучение исходя из потребностей, вообще легкотня. любой лама так делает (или никто не делает) проверить невозможно. Если поюзали тебя- потребность. Если плюнул- и ушёл от буддейцев- потребность- лама добр- истощает препятсвия в этой жизни. Короче любое дело- грамотно понимаемое- есть давание ламой ученения по потребности (танро-реализация между прочим- видеть везде божеств, пользу всяческую..))

----------

Чагна Дордже (08.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

Ну это да, если ставить вопрос так, что потребности свои ты сам не знаешь, а ребята, которых ты видишь первый раз в жизни, знают их куда лучше - тогда несложно.

----------

Дубинин (07.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (08.05.2015)

----------


## Sadhak

> Некий новичок (а хоть бы и "старичок") заинтересовался Дхармой (давно интересуется Дхармой). 
>  Он видит объявление в интернете - "Приезжает супер-пупер-лама-ринпоче-тулку- перерождениевсехйогинов....


Как мне самому видится. Отвечаю на весь пост, выделил чтобы было видно какой. Если "не щелкнет", то не помогут даже проявление чудесных сиддх, ибо будут сомнения. Вот я сам как бы и видел, а все равно сомневаюсь, и пришить к делу не могу. Потому что настоящие сиддхи не внешние. Настоящие, это те, что изменяют нас самих, т.е. то впечатление которое на нас производит учитель. Да, этим может быть что угодно, даже аферист или живописный кучок грязи на дороге. Но источник вторичен, можно на него вообще не смотреть. Настоящее чудо всегда у нас внутри. Нужен лишь катализатор, чтобы оно раскрылось и мы стали меняться. Вот где сиддхи. Не туда смотрим.
Вот к делу, по поводу лектора и сто-раз-прочитанного. Все это мертво, пока не увидится так, что только изумленно хлопаешь глазами, как же вот эта банальная фраза так колбасит? Вот глубина-то, вот как же раньше не понимал... Вот покажите мне возможность повторения такого эффекта даже от шарлатана, так я каждый день к нему ходить буду. Он мне сам побоку, но если это помогает и действительно изменяет меня, то вот, воистину, мой учитель...

----------

Legba (07.05.2015), Lion Miller (07.05.2015), Эделизи (07.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Так, ну а остальные два?
> И кстати, а у супер-пупер-тулку должны быть эти качества?
> Или этот список просто так придумали, а Гуру можно считаться и без соответствия ему?
> На основании чего можно увидеть в бомже (супер-пупер-тулку) - Будду?


Если он скажет что-то необычное и срывающее шаблоны, например... Можно тогда счесть его проявлением Махакалы или Ваджрайогини, если это женщина.

Но дело в том, что такие проявление редко дарят подарки, а чаще всего чего-то просит. В этом они отличаются от гурских гуру. 

Что касается завлекающих речей, то и буддийские учителя некоторые излагают Дхарму кратко (или, наоборот, слишком длинно) и совершенно незавлекательно, имхо). Так что тут скорее нужны сиддхи привлечения нужных учеников своей внутренней силой и энергией..

----------


## Нико

> А казалось бы - чего проще)).


В Ламриме всё-таки сказано про 10 качеств как критериев, а не про 4 пункта привлечения. 





> (Хотя, на мой взгляд, 3 пункт редок, как дневные звезды, равно как и первый).


Почему? Не редки эти пункты вовсе! Например, если про первый, Богдо-геген Ринпоче всегда им отличался. Он постоянно что-то дарил, даже деньги....



> Про третий пункт, кстати, можно прям еще целую тему открывать.))


Ну таки открой!

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Итак - практический вопрос. *Что же делать нашему гипотетическому ученику*, обладающему достойными качествами?


Активно совершать добродетель, отказываться от любой недобродетели и искать Гуру до самой смерти, если это понадобится  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (07.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А кто это решает?
> Вот Дубинин говорит, что его вдохновит и совершенно не собьет.
> И никто его не вдохновил.
> 
> Тут вся система путанна и некогерентна и её и рассматривать то можно не только в контексте целостного Ламрима, а в контексте целостного вообще всего - культуры, истории, психологии.
> А тут как-то пытаются это универсализировать на правах "всеобщей Дхармы".
> 
> По моему ничего не получится. 
> Иначе бы не было таких проблем.
> Напоминает битье головой об стену.


Вы учили когда-нибудь кого-нибудь? Подбирали людей на работу? Решали кому дать поручение?
Решает тот, кто владеет предметом и методом. Это ведь очевидно.

Если Вы хотите чему-то научиться - Вы находите учителя, который этим чем-то владеет.
Если Вы не уверены - Вы ищете другого учителя.

Все начинается с понимания - чему конкретно Вы хотите научиться. Не так ли?

Замешательство начинается, когда мы начинаем говорить об учителе "вообще". Пусть научит всему. Тогда да - трудно искать. Пойди туда - не знаю куда, принеси то - не знаю что. В общем - удивите меня  :Smilie:

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Это ожидаемо, что кто-то скажет про "Будда и архаты" в разговоре о деньгах.  :Frown: 
Это Россия  :Frown:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это ожидаемо, что кто-то скажет про "Будда и архаты" в разговоре о деньгах. 
> Это Россия


Где-то в далекой стране
Все люди на нас непохожи
Ну ни один

----------

Эделизи (08.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вы учили когда-нибудь кого-нибудь? Подбирали людей на работу? Решали кому дать поручение?
> Решает тот, кто владеет предметом и методом. Это ведь очевидно.


Это интересная тема, поскольку невозможно никого научить, человек учится сам. 
На работу человек устраивается сам и  самые лучшие команды не там где раздаются поручения, 
а там где члены команды сами себе разбирают задачи, т.к. только они лучше знают, справятся они с ними или нет.
Но это уже совершенно другая история.

А покамест:



> Если Вы хотите чему-то научиться - Вы находите учителя, который этим чем-то владеет.
> Если Вы не уверены - Вы ищете другого учителя.
> Все начинается с понимания - чему конкретно Вы хотите научиться. Не так ли?
> Замешательство начинается, когда мы начинаем говорить об учителе "вообще". Пусть научит всему. Тогда да - трудно искать. Пойди туда - не знаю куда, принеси то - не знаю что. В общем - удивите меня


Я же не о высоких материях говорю.
Я же о диссонансе.
Есть некий "реализованный учитель".
В древней инструкции сказано - "кто так называется должен уметь летать".
Ему говорят "Полетайте, пожалуйста!"

А он, вместе со своими преданными халдеями, начинает убеждать, что вам такИ это не надо для вашего же блага, типа летать я умею, но не буду ибо не цирк тут.
И что?
Либо "реализованный учитель" неправильный, либо "инструкция", либо "инструкцию" неправильно читают.

----------

Дубинин (08.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

В той же инструкции сказано - не показывать кому попало, для потехи. А кто будет показывать - гнать из общины ссаными тряпками. Откреститься, чтобы никто даже и думать не мог, что такое одобряется.

Хотя вот ногами потопать до самого неба даже Шарипутре случалось. Так сказать, для усмирения ума хоть и монашеского, но дерзкого и заносчивого.

----------

Нико (08.05.2015), Фил (08.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> В той же инструкции сказано - не показывать кому попало, для потехи.


А чего тогда возмущаются те кто эту инструкцию читали?
Значит, если им не показывают - они "кто попало", только и всего.

----------

Нико (08.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А чего тогда возмущаются те кто эту инструкцию читали?
> Значит, если им не показывают - они "кто попало", только и всего.


Ну, это ведь неплохо, быть кем попало. Мы все - кто попало, потому что не знаем себя, не знаем из каких семян выросли, какими соками питаемся. На яблоне не вырастут баклажаны. Людей нет смысла сравнивать между собой, каждый находится в тех условиях, которые созрели из ранее засеянных семян. Мы продолжаем сеять новые и новые. Чтобы научиться выбирать правильные семена - нужно научиться различать правильные плоды. Каждому нужно пройти свой путь. Кто-то верит, что могущество над сансарой - защищает от сансары. Но пустыни замели руины империй и от прошлых могущественных повелителей не осталось и праха.

Наша работа, как последователей Будды, его учеников - это поддерживать дерево Дхармы, к которому можно привить свои побеги, чтобы питаться мудростью, любовью и скромностью, вместо привычных невежества, гнева и жадности. Но уж прививать ли себя к этому дереву или нет, и к какой из его веток - тут каждый может только сам решиться. Как бы одних ни прельщали листья, цветы и плоды - других они могут отталкивать, смущать, приводить в замешательство. И не всегда мы можем увидеть корня того дерева, к которому стремимся. Нужно время, чтобы созрели плоды, чтобы увидеть - оправданы ли наши надежды.

----------

Нико (08.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, это ведь неплохо, быть кем попало. Мы все - кто попало, потому что не знаем себя, не знаем из каких семян выросли, какими соками питаемся.


А кто сказал, что плохо? Или Вы подумали, что я иронизирую.
Нет. Я хотел формально резюмировать.
"Реализованный учитель" действует по своему собственному усмотрению в отношении демонстрации своих сиддх.
Какого либо универсального способа у ученика повлиять на этот процесс - нет.

И отсюда, возвращаясь к началу, как ученик может проверить учителя, обладает ли он какими-то качествами из списка - да никак.
Он мог бы проверить, если бы учитель, по инструкции обязан был бы их демонстрировать.

Так что текст данной инструкции, как я и говорил, нецелостный, поскольку не дает однозначного ответа.
Но это понятно.

----------

Won Soeng (08.05.2015), Нико (08.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Какой может быть однозначный ответ в буддизме?
Это невозможно  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (08.05.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ну, начнем с того, что все-таки ГарвАрда))))
> Вы, судя по всему, вообще прочли что-то свое в моем сообщении - попробуем еще раз.
> Я не говорил, что при обучении Дхарме высшее образование играет ключевую роль.
> (Заметим, правда, что не будь Алекс Берзин профессором Гарварда, как на проповедника на него обращали бы куда меньше внимания))))
> Я говорил о том, что для получения высшего образования необходимы ровно те же качества ученика, что перечислены в Ламрим Ченмо,
> в цитате, которую Вы привели. Но - это все второстепенный момент. Мы пытаемся перевести беседу в практическое русло - а Вы мне зачем-то рассказываете про Берзина. У него, надо полагать, все ОК)))
> 
> Итак, возвращаемся к практической стороне дела. Рассмотрим стандартную ситуацию.
> Некий новичок (а хоть бы и "старичок") заинтересовался Дхармой (давно интересуется Дхармой). 
> ...


Беспристрастность говорит ученику: «Только на основании объявления столько иронии и сарказма? Это глупо,  ты ведь еще не слышал ни слова ламы, ринпоче, тулку. Оставь предвзятость, она будет тебе мешать слушать, все услышанное ты будешь воспринимать через нее, а значит искаженно, лишишь себя возможности услышать то, что для тебя лично возможно будет очень важно. Помни ламримовское наставление о загрязненном сосуде.
Рассудительность: «Борода, шапка, внешний вид, закатывающие глаза и говорящие Ооо, не покупайся на это, оно не важное, поскольку достоверных (непредвзятых) источников информации у тебя нет, не спеши с выводами и оценками, ни с положительными, ни с отрицательными. В конце концов, совсем ведь не обязательно воспринимать его как Гуру, духовного наставника, никто от тебя этого не требует. В таком случае и на посвящение идти наверное не надо, поскольку они наложат на тебя обязательства перед человеком, которого ты еще не решил принять как Гуру, это непрактично.
Старательность: «Слушай внимательно, старайся запомнить, сосредоточься на том, что говорит Учитель. Следи за умом, не позволяй ему блуждать, уловив отвлечение, верни его к тому, что обсуждается. Помни ламримовское наставление о дырявом сосуде».
ПС. Почему вы ассоциируете себя с собранием, просите меня рассказать собранию? Вы у собрания то интересовались, они, мои рассказы, ему нужны?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Считаете ли вы необходимым, возможным или допустимым взимание платы за вход на учение или посвящение, если у организаторов нет спонсоров и не хватает средств на покрытие аренды зала/визит учителя?


Только подношения, даже если у организаторы будут в убытке, им это все равно все вернется, не так, так по случаю жизни. Поэтому это дело сугубо должно быть добровольным и искренним.

----------


## Нико

> Только подношения, даже если у организаторы будут в убытке, им это все равно все вернется, не так, так по случаю жизни. Поэтому это дело сугубо должно быть добровольным и искренним.


А я вот так уже не считаю. Потому как давно не была в стране, вернулась, долго ориентировалась в ситуации, сейчас,наконец-то, стало всё понятно. "Добровольное и искреннее" выливается в пять копеек от силы, потому что вечером, после посвящения, нужно пойти в магазин и на тыщу рублей купить жратвы.

----------

Olle (10.05.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А я вот так уже не считаю. Потому как давно не была в стране, вернулась, долго ориентировалась в ситуации, сейчас,наконец-то, стало всё понятно. "Добровольное и искреннее" выливается в пять копеек от силы, потому что вечером, после посвящения, нужно пойти в магазин и на тыщу рублей купить жратвы.


Если нет возможности, то не будет и смысла. А если будет смысл, то возможность всегда будет. Я имел ввиду, что всё, что бы кто либо ни сделал в этом отношении, всё это в любом случае окупится как в прямом так и переносном смыслах. Делать же это исходя из расчетов или других интересов можно, но потеряется тогда смысл. Расчеты станут попросту важнее и потеряется смысл. Но, в любом случае, все расходы будут вам компенсированы гарантировано.

----------


## Нико

> Если нет возможности, то не будет и смысла. А если будет смысл, то возможность всегда будет. Я имел ввиду, что всё, что бы кто либо ни сделал в этом отношении, всё это в любом случае окупится как в прямом так и переносном смыслах. Делать же это исходя из расчетов или других интересов можно, но потеряется тогда смысл. Расчеты станут попросту важнее и потеряется смысл. Но, в любом случае, все расходы будут вам компенсированы гарантировано.


Не убеждайте меня. Вот, например, приедет сестра Сакья Тризина Ринпоче и будет давать Ваджрайогини. Там только за один дженанг входная плата 2 тыщ. рублей. И не сомневайтесь, те, кому это очень надо, заплатят эти деньги. Те, кому не надо, пошли на фиг. И смысл никакой не потеряется).

----------

Фил (10.05.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Не убеждайте меня. Вот, например, приедет сестра Сакья Тризина Ринпоче и будет давать Ваджрайогини. Там только за один дженанг входная плата 2 тыщ. рублей. И не сомневайтесь, те, кому это очень надо, заплатят эти деньги. Те, кому не надо, пошли на фиг. И смысл никакой не потеряется).


А вот если соберете средств больше намного, чем себестоимость, что будете с этим делать? Или допустим наоборот недобере, не покроете себестоимость - всех расходов и издержек?

----------


## Нико

> А вот если соберете средств больше намного, чем себестоимость, что будете с этим делать? Или допустим наоборот недобере, не покроете себестоимость - всех расходов и издержек?


Как бы то ни было, все остаточные средства всегда идут на подношения Учителю, переводчику и помощникам Учителя. Никто в карман себе не кладёт. И вообще, хватит уже на эту тему, я измучилась, больше в таких делах участвовать не буду. Мне достаточно.

----------


## Legba

> Потому что настоящие сиддхи не внешние. Настоящие, это те, что изменяют нас самих, т.е. то впечатление которое на нас производит учитель.


Вот при всем уважении - это ведь сугубо Ваше мнение, идущее вразрез с текстами. В тантрах перечислены сиддхи (можно глянуть в соседней теме)- вполне конкретным образом. Нет такой категории "настоящие" сиддхи. А если мы начнем придумывать собственные определения - это будет уже какая-то другая Дхарма))




> Да, *этим может быть что угодно*, даже аферист или живописный кучок грязи на дороге. Но *источник вторичен*, можно на него вообще не смотреть. Настоящее чудо всегда у нас внутри. Нужен лишь катализатор, чтобы оно раскрылось и мы стали меняться. Вот где сиддхи. Не туда смотрим.
> Вот к делу, по поводу лектора и сто-раз-прочитанного. Все это мертво, *пока не увидится так, что только изумленно хлопаешь глазами*, как же вот эта банальная фраза так* колбасит*? Вот глубина-то, вот как же раньше не понимал... Вот покажите мне возможность повторения такого эффекта даже от шарлатана, так я каждый день к нему ходить буду. Он мне сам побоку, но если это помогает и действительно изменяет меня, то вот, воистину, мой учитель...


Ну смотрите, что получается. Вы считаете, что главное, чтобы "колбасило". Для начала заметим, что это, опять таки, тотально противоречит текстам и прочему. Гуру Ринпоче не говорил - "следуйте хоть кому, главное чтобы колбасило". Нет, там речь как раз о прыжке в пропасть)). Если же остаться в поле личных рассуждений... Вот Вас (или меня) "колбаснуло" от встречи с шарлатаном, бомжом и т.п. При этом колбаснуло нас, решили мы, что колбаснуло нас правильно, тоже сами. Тотальное самообслуживание - но вот беда, нам и нужен-то Учитель потому, что наше восприятие действительности не вполне адекватно. Предположив, что мы можем судить об окружающей действительности на основе собственного расколбаса, мы вообще делаем какого-либо Гуру ненужным. А зачем такие заморочки, если можно колбаситься от кусочков грязи?)) И - самое любопытное в этой истории. Именно пользуясь Вашим методом (колбаснет/не колбаснет) люди оказываются в самых мрачнейших сектах - у Секо Асахары, Свами Вишнудева и несть им числа. Уж как учеников Асахары колбасило (а многих и продолжает колбасить) - так прям вот любо-дорого. Если это - единственный критерий - сорри, парни на вложенном видео куда лучшие садхаки, чем кто-угодно из здесь присутствующих.

https://youtu.be/PU7ZWHfNWT8

----------

Алик (11.05.2015), Джнянаваджра (11.05.2015), Дубинин (11.05.2015), Фил (11.05.2015)

----------


## Sadhak

Вот, работа "защитников" налицо  :Smilie: . Писал-писал длинный пост, – завис комп. Чувствую надо сменить тональность, видно не прав  :Smilie: .
Legba, да я согласен, в идеале, наверное так. Совершенный учитель-ученик, место, учение и т.п. Да где все это взять-то у нас? Но это все не про меня. Мне бы чуть подобрее, да потерпеливее стать, а вот "высокую тантру" не потяну, поэтому "вопрос правильных сиддх" не актуален. А кто потянет, тот от "стадиона" до "стадиона" уютно сидеть дома не будет, ибо отречение и т.п. заставит уехать искать "того самого" учителя лично.  И вот тогда, - да, важно не промахнуться, проверить и т.п. Ну, так это другая весовая категория, на ней и проблемы другие. А остальное все цирк, кончится только разочарованием, обидой, отчаянием или дурдомом, поскольку результата нет, а сил и времени убито немало. 
Поэтому с оценкой адекватности собственных "колбасений" непросто, на свой страх и риск. Но это по крайней мере - работает, т.е. наглядно, четко виден эффект. Что изменилось в нас, стали ли мы хоть немного умнее-добрее, терпимее после него или нет?

----------

Нико (11.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Что изменилось в нас, стали ли мы хоть немного умнее-добрее, терпимее после него или нет?


Наглядно наблюдаются сиддхи возрастания у многих буддистов "со стажем". Возрастания чувства собственной важности и пр. объектов отсечения :Wink:

----------


## Legba

> Наглядно наблюдаются сиддхи возрастания у многих буддистов "со стажем". Возрастания чувства собственной важности и пр. объектов отсечения


Но это, конечно же, проблемы самих "буддистов со стажем" а не системы, правда?))

----------

Нико (11.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Вот, работа "защитников" налицо . Писал-писал длинный пост, – завис комп. Чувствую надо сменить тональность, видно не прав .
> Legba, да я согласен, в идеале, наверное так. Совершенный учитель-ученик, место, учение и т.п. Да где все это взять-то у нас? Но это все не про меня. Мне бы чуть подобрее, да потерпеливее стать, а вот "высокую тантру" не потяну, поэтому "вопрос правильных сиддх" не актуален. А кто потянет, тот от "стадиона" до "стадиона" уютно сидеть дома не будет, ибо отречение и т.п. заставит уехать искать "того самого" учителя лично.  И вот тогда, - да, важно не промахнуться, проверить и т.п. Ну, так это другая весовая категория, на ней и проблемы другие. А остальное все цирк, кончится только разочарованием, обидой, отчаянием или дурдомом, поскольку результата нет, а сил и времени убито немало. 
> Поэтому с оценкой адекватности собственных "колбасений" непросто, на свой страх и риск. Но это по крайней мере - работает, т.е. наглядно, четко виден эффект. Что изменилось в нас, стали ли мы хоть немного умнее-добрее, терпимее после него или нет?


Ну, это конечно чудесно. Но чтобы стать добрее и терпеливее, вовсе не нужны такие замороченные методики. Из трех упражнений, в нравственности, сосредоточении и мудрости - вполне хватит нравственности.)) Да и как неоднократно отмечалось в теме "Запад и Ваджраяна" у всех хватает добрых и терпеливых знакомых, далеких и от буддизма, и от религиозного дискурса вцелом. Неужели нужен Гуру и какое-то "колбашение", чтобы просто прилично себя вести с другими людьми? Нет. В очень запущенных случаях хватит приличного психотерапевта. Обычно же, если такая цель вообще ставится, люди как-то прекрасно с этим справляются без стучания в барабаны и дудения в дудки.
Кроме того. "Стать добрее" - это НЕ заявленная цель ритритов, друбченов и вангов. Заявленная цель - обучение методам, приводящим, в конечном счете, к мокше. Так что логично было-бы задаться вопросом - а приблизился ли я к состоянию Будды (а *не* стал ли я умнее-добрее)? Некоторые расстраиваются, что прибор, заявленный как микроскоп - нифига не увеличивает. А Вы говорите - зато им можно отлично забивать гвозди. Можно, наверное. Но молотком было-бы сподручнее.)) Кроме того, мы обсуждаем как-так вышло, что этот прибор называют микроскопом - даже вне зависимости от того, нужен ли нам самим микроскоп сейчас. Даже если он нам совершенно не нужен (и никогда не понадобится) это не придаст ему функций микроскопа.

----------

Neroli (11.05.2015), Паня (11.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, это конечно чудесно. Но чтобы стать добрее и терпеливее, вовсе не нужны такие замороченные методики. Из трех упражнений, в нравственности, сосредоточении и мудрости - вполне хватит нравственности.)) Да и как неоднократно отмечалось в теме "Запад и Ваджраяна" у всех хватает добрых и терпеливых знакомых, далеких и от буддизма, и от религиозного дискурса вцелом. Неужели нужен Гуру и какое-то "колбашение", чтобы просто прилично себя вести с другими людьми? Нет. В очень запущенных случаях хватит приличного психотерапевта. Обычно же, если такая цель вообще ставится, люди как-то прекрасно с этим справляются без стучания в барабаны и дудения в дудки.
> Кроме того. "Стать добрее" - это НЕ заявленная цель ритритов, друбченов и вангов. Заявленная цель - обучение методам, приводящим, в конечном счете, к мокше. Так что логично было-бы задаться вопросом - а приблизился ли я к состоянию Будды (а *не* стал ли я умнее-добрее)? Некоторые расстраиваются, что прибор, заявленный как микроскоп - нифига не увеличивает. А Вы говорите - зато им можно отлично забивать гвозди. Можно, наверное. Но молотком было-бы сподручнее.)) Кроме того, мы обсуждаем как-так вышло, что этот прибор называют микроскопом - даже вне зависимости от того, нужен ли нам самим микроскоп сейчас. Даже если он нам совершенно не нужен (и никогда не понадобится) это не придаст ему функций микроскопа.


Абсолютные сиддхи в буддизме -- это освобождение и полное просветление, достигаемое посредством реализации бодхичитты и познания пустоты умом ясного света "по сути". Все остальные сиддхи -- "побочка"....

----------


## Sadhak

> Но чтобы стать добрее и терпеливее, вовсе не нужны такие замороченные методики. Из трех упражнений, в нравственности, сосредоточении и мудрости - вполне хватит нравственности. Да и как неоднократно отмечалось в теме "Запад и Ваджраяна" у всех хватает добрых и терпеливых знакомых, далеких и от буддизма, и от религиозного дискурса вцелом. Неужели нужен Гуру и какое-то "колбашение", чтобы просто прилично себя вести с другими людьми? Нет. В очень запущенных случаях хватит приличного психотерапевта. Обычно же, если такая цель вообще ставится, люди как-то прекрасно с этим справляются без стучания в барабаны и дудения в дудки.


Как говорят, вполне хватает и "цветок" показать, но это же не доказывает ненужность остальных методов. Упраженения в сосредоточении и мудрости точно так же приведут к "доброте-терпеливости", лишь бы это получалось. "Замороченность" практик не показатель сложности. Для кого-то легче неделю развернутую садхану читать, чем дать рубль нищему. Вопрос в соответствии нашим способностям. Это единственный критерий. Все, что не подходит - будет выглядеть "сложным".
А если уже хватает умения "вести себя прилично" с другими, то значит не хватает чего-то еще. Надо понять что это и развивать уже его. Метод "преображения и стучания в барабаны" может подойти на любом этапе. Дело-то в человек, а не в инструменте. Кому-то удобнее и микроскопом гвозди забивать. Тут ведь главное, чтобы эффект был. А проблема как раз в том, что мы неправильно оцениваем собственные способности и необходимый инструментарий, раз у нас не выходит. "Колеса надо бы приспустить, чтобы под мостом проехать"...

----------

Нико (11.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> А если уже хватает умения "вести себя прилично" с другими, то значит не хватает чего-то еще. Надо понять что это и развивать уже его. Метод "преображения и стучания в барабаны" может подойти на любом этапе. Дело-то в человек, а не в инструменте. Кому-то удобнее и микроскопом гвозди забивать. Тут ведь главное, чтобы эффект был. А проблема как раз в том, что мы неправильно оцениваем собственные способности и необходимый инструментарий, раз у нас не выходит. "Колеса надо бы приспустить, чтобы под мостом проехать"...


Так. Тут два тезиса. Первый - "методы индивидуальны". Посыл чудесный, но практике не соответствует. Современные Гуру выдают всем один суповой набор, соответствующий традициям школы. Пришел в Сакья - практикуй Хеваджру. Никто не скажет - а вот тебе лично, чувак, нужно бы Махамайю. Нифига, всех стригут под одну гребенку. 
Мы неверно расцениваем инструментарий? Вообще говоря, этот инструментарий нам выдали. Сказали - держите чуваки, это очень ценные инструменты. Значит одно из двух - либо нам плохо объяснили, как им пользоваться. Либо - дали не подходящий именно нам инструмент. 
Вы склонны переводить все стрелки с Гуру на ученика, забывая о том факте, что если от Гуру ничего не зависит, то и нужда в нем отпадает.

----------

Дубинин (11.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (11.05.2015)

----------


## Sadhak

> Вы склонны переводить все стрелки с Гуру на ученика, забывая о том факте, что если от Гуру ничего не зависит, то и нужда в нем отпадает


Я думаю, что по факту у нас просто нет Гуру. Есть лектор, который понятия не имеет кто перед ним сидит и какие у него способности. Поэтому он и материал дает всем одинаковый.

----------


## Legba

> Я думаю, что по факту у нас просто нет Гуру. Есть лектор, который понятия не имеет кто перед ним сидит и какие у него способности. Поэтому он и материал дает всем одинаковый.


Согласен на 100%. Осталось разобраться, стоит ли обращать внимание, когда при виде лектора "щелкает"))

----------


## Нико

> Согласен на 100%. Осталось разобраться, стоит ли обращать внимание, когда при виде лектора "щелкает"))


Я не знаю про "лектора", который всем выдаёт один "суповой набор". У меня было не так, у меня были гуру, а не лекторы, которые мне говорили, что нужно практиковать, именно мне. Проблема в том, что я это делаю мало...)

----------


## Sadhak

> Осталось разобраться, стоит ли обращать внимание, когда при виде лектора "щелкает"


А что нам еще остается? "Играем как умеем"...

----------

Legba (11.05.2015), Нико (11.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Я не знаю про "лектора", который всем выдаёт один "суповой набор". У меня было не так, у меня были гуру, а не лекторы, которые мне говорили, что нужно практиковать, именно мне. Проблема в том, что я это делаю мало...)


Да ну?))) Т.е. тебе предложили практиковать садханы, которые не практикует все остальные у этих же Учителей?
Именно тебе? Извини, верится слабо. Думаю, по факту, все тоже самое.))

----------


## Нико

> Да ну?))) Т.е. тебе предложили практиковать садханы, которые не практикует все остальные у этих же Учителей?
> Именно тебе? Извини, верится слабо. Думаю, по факту, все тоже самое.))


Ну, скажем, мне говорили, на какой из садхан, которых много, очень много), заострять внимание). Впрочем, могли бы и не говорить, я сама тоже знала, на чём))).

----------


## Legba

> Ну, скажем, мне говорили, на какой из садхан, которых много, очень много), заострять внимание). Впрочем, могли бы и не говорить, я сама тоже знала, на чём))).


Вау! Прям чудеса индивидуального обучения. Ладно, это все как-то грустно. Ты просто декларируешь - у меня есть Гуру, меня учат индивидуально, у моих Гуру есть сиддхи. Я за тебя рад, но звучит довольно однообразно.))

----------


## Нико

> Вау! Прям чудеса индивидуального обучения. Ладно, это все как-то грустно. Ты просто декларируешь - у меня есть Гуру, меня учат индивидуально, у моих Гуру есть сиддхи. Я за тебя рад, но звучит довольно однообразно.))


А чего тебе грустно? Что у кого-то есть гуру, а не лекторы, что эти гуру дают индивидуальные советы? Что у них есть замеченные сиддхи? Однообразно не это, а однообразно повторять ("Запад и Ваджраяна")на тыще страниц, что нынешние гуру не те пошли, и сиддх у них нету, как жить! Надо же что-то этому противопоставить :Kiss:

----------


## Нико

Так, я внимательно слежу за опросом. Уже 1 голос за то, что входная плата -- это "Дхарма-бизнес", и 3 -- за то, что "мало денег и учения должны быть бесплатными". :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> А чего тебе грустно? Что у кого-то есть гуру, а не лекторы, что эти гуру дают индивидуальные советы? Что у них есть замеченные сиддхи? Однообразно не это, а однообразно повторять ("Запад и Ваджраяна")на тыще страниц, что нынешние гуру не те пошли, и сиддх у них нету, как жить! Надо же что-то этому противопоставить


М? А ты правда не видишь, что доказательной базе "скептиков" ты можешь противопоставить только декларации? Вот, собственно, это и грустно.
Ладно, забей. Все знают, что ты крепка в вере - а больше ты сообщить ничего не можешь (или не хочешь).

----------


## Нико

> М? А ты правда не видишь, что доказательной базе "скептиков" ты можешь противопоставить только декларации? Вот, собственно, это и грустно.
> Ладно, забей. Все знают, что ты крепка в вере - а больше ты сообщить ничего не можешь (или не хочешь).


А что больше-то надо? Меня не волнует доказательная база скептиков, меня в плане Дхармы волную только я. Я видела сиддхи, и это был не глюк))). Но другим я это доказать не смогу).

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> А что больше-то надо? Меня не волнует доказательная база скептиков, *меня в плане Дхармы волную только я*.





> Однообразно не это, а однообразно повторять ("Запад и Ваджраяна")на тыще страниц, что нынешние гуру не те пошли, и сиддх у них нету, как жить! *Надо же что-то этому противопоставить*


Ты уж как то определись. Если тебя никто не волнует и ничего не интересует, нафига читать тышшу страниц и чего-то противопоставлять?

----------


## Нико

> Ты уж как то определись. Если тебя никто не волнует и ничего не интересует, нафига читать тышшу страниц и чего-то противопоставлять?


Я не сказала, что меня никто не волнует, я сказала, что Дхарма -- как бы личное дело каждого, чему там верить, чему не верить. И если мне тыщу страниц пишут, что сиддхи нет, я должна хотя бы разок-другой сказать: "Я их видела, знаю". Но никто не поверит из "скептиков"! Я не афторитет).

----------


## Legba

> И если мне тыщу страниц пишут, что сиддхи нет, *я должна* хотя бы разок-другой сказать: "Я их видела, знаю". Но никто не поверит из "скептиков"! Я не афторитет).


Кому "должна", если это "как бы личное дело каждого, чему там верить, чему не верить"??
И почему, как думаешь, ты не "афторитет"?))

----------


## Нико

> Кому "должна", если это "как бы личное дело каждого, чему там верить, чему не верить"??
> И почему, как думаешь, ты не "афторитет"?))


У меня есть много причин так думать). И не должна, но вроде как надо!)

----------


## Алексанндр

Да стояла у нас урна для пожертвований.Cуним её увидел.Спросил что это такое.Больше урны нет.Зато много дополнительных практик...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2015)

----------


## Алексанндр

Ели ученик готов Учитель с ним встретится.

----------


## Буль

> Ели ученик готов Учитель с ним встретится.


... пообещал Алексанндр....

----------

